# Media  > Games >  What are you currently playing?

## Ripclaw005

Playing Dark Souls . Lost count how many times I died. Its just to hard.

----------


## Beacon

Haven’t played much in the way of “real” games lately. Mostly I’m just playing 3DS streetpass games. With the exception of Mii Force and getting lucky with streetpasses, I’m also out of opportunities to get plaza tickets. It’s a little insane that you have to tag 400 people who own “Warrior’s Way” to get all the plaza tickets.

----------


## Ghost

Been playing alot of Planetside 2 and XCom. need to finish up Witcher 2 and Dark Souls.

----------


## zhris

Titanfall, Skylanders, and MGS; Ground Zeroes.

----------


## Suribot

Dark Souls and Dark Souls II consumed a lot of time, but I've finally been able to break free now that I have JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: All-Star Battle in my possession. Lots of work unlocking everything, used to everything being already there on my friend's japanese copy.

----------


## Toreador

PS3: Army of 2-40th day, Dead Space 2

tablet: Robinson, The Secret Society

----------


## Tangent Man

Playing DnDNext with a local group. Play Mutants & Masterminds 2nd Ed. in 3 online games, 1 Call of Chthulhu, a Classic Marvel Superheroes, and run 2 Buffy games.

----------


## danmar85

> Playing DnDNext with a local group. Play Mutants & Masterminds 2nd Ed. in 3 online games, 1 Call of Chthulhu, a Classic Marvel Superheroes, and run 2 Buffy games.


And when do you sleep? That is dedication.

I haven't been playing anything lately unfortunately, but the last game I played was Fez, which is a damn fun game.  Once I'm done with that I'm not sure what I'll jump to next.  I always have trouble starting a new game.  Maybe Lego Batman, which I bought a week ago.  The Lego games seem fun and it'll be my first experience with the Lego game franchise.

----------


## Shadow

GTA V, it helps me relieve stress.
Pokemon X, daily habit.
Been playing through the Saints Row series again too since I felt like it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Been playing way too much marvel heroes lately.

Between that and my job i have no time left lol.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Just finished the awesome Arkham Origins: Cold Cold Heart DLC, and presently am shifting between GTA V and LEGO Marvel whilst I wait for the next few episodes of Telltale's Wolf Among Us and Walking Dead.

----------


## Mitch

Renewed my FFXIV sub the other day.  Almost exclusively playing that for now, outside of the random Battlefield 4 or Counter Strike GO match.

----------


## Manchuto

Right now I am playing the new *DLC Amazon Fury Part 1* on the PlayStation 3 console. Amazon Fury Part I is a themed Downloadable Content Pack (DLC) for *DC Universe Online released on April 30th*

----------


## Neowing

Playing Dark Souls 2.

I love it, It's been one hell of a ride but It's a bit weaker compared to Dark Souls imo.

----------


## Dante

Devil May Cry HD collection, Bioshock Infinite and Supermario Bros on the SNES

----------


## Beacon

> Got Papo & Yo and Wild Arms 2 from the PSN $0.99 Flash Sale, and I'm contemplating Legend of Dragoon, Twisted Metal Black, both Dino Crisis games, and maybe a Syphon Filter or two.  Any recommendations?


I got a bunch of things that either looked interesting or I'd heard good things about. Have not played any of them yet (with two exceptions). I'd played the Oddworld game before via PS+ and didn't care for it. However I played the Wii U demo for The Cave ages ago and have been waiting for it to go on sale somewhere ever since. Between the Cave and the cheap RPGs, I'd say this makes up for all the lousy recent PSN sales.  

Surprised by how little information there is in the store about some of those games. I'm not even sure what genre stuff like Malicious or Dino Crisis are.

----------


## Surtur

Now playing The Darkness 2 on PC.  Not a bad game.

----------


## gearsofcrabs

> I got a bunch of things that either looked interesting or I'd heard good things about. Have not played any of them yet (with two exceptions). I'd played the Oddworld game before via PS+ and didn't care for it. However I played the Wii U demo for The Cave ages ago and have been waiting for it to go on sale somewhere ever since. Between the Cave and the cheap RPGs, I'd say this makes up for all the lousy recent PSN sales.  
> 
> Surprised by how little information there is in the store about some of those games. I'm not even sure what genre stuff like Malicious or Dino Crisis are.


Dino Crisis is Resident Evil with dinosaurs, and Malicious is kinda weird to describe,I couldn't figure out what it was or how to actually play it.

----------


## Surtur

Have been playing the game that is based on the "Wolverine Origins" movie.  I have to say..now that terrible movie was actually worthwhile because it produced this game.  It is the quintessential Wolverine game.  It gets the regeneration correct.  If you get shot now you will see holes in your body..and you will see them closing up right in front of your eyes..it's a cool effect, it makes you appreciate his healing factor more to see it in action rather then merely seeing nothing but a health bar slowly refill.  The combat is fun, not too complicated..but not super simple either.  I'd actually say this is one of the better super hero games starring a Marvel character.  Right up there with "Spider-Man 2" which was also based on the movie, and "Hulk: Ultimate Destruction".

----------


## gearsofcrabs

> Have been playing the game that is based on the "Wolverine Origins" movie.  I have to say..now that terrible movie was actually worthwhile because it produced this game.  It is the quintessential Wolverine game.  It gets the regeneration correct.  If you get shot now you will see holes in your body..and you will see them closing up right in front of your eyes..it's a cool effect, it makes you appreciate his healing factor more to see it in action rather then merely seeing nothing but a health bar slowly refill.  The combat is fun, not too complicated..but not super simple either.  I'd actually say this is one of the better super hero games starring a Marvel character.  Right up there with "Spider-Man 2" which was also based on the movie, and "Hulk: Ultimate Destruction".


The Wolverine game was so AWESOME.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

> Dino Crisis is Resident Evil with dinosaurs, and Malicious is kinda weird to describe,I couldn't figure out what it was or how to actually play it.


Malicious is a running deathmatch between you and the camera, who uses a variety of bosses surrounded by hordes of mooks as their weapons of choice.

----------


## Beacon

> Dino Crisis is Resident Evil with dinosaurs, and Malicious is kinda weird to describe,I couldn't figure out what it was or how to actually play it.


Guess I won't bother with Dino Crisis then. Looked up Malicious elsewhere and the reviews haven't been too positive but it looks pretty cool (if dated).

----------


## NukaColie

Just started playing Tomb Raider. I never played the older ones. I like it so far! The story is a bit terrifying! So are the QTEs......uuuuggghhh do not like.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I tried Game of Thrones Ascent a bit out of boredom today and man, this sure is well done.

----------


## Beacon

Finished Wolf Among Us. I couldn’t figure out how to recover lost save files or replay levels without having to replay everything else so I played it with the data for episodes one and two blank. I’m curious how those choices would have affected the trial. The trial was the only time in the game I felt most of my choices mattered. When I see a breakdown of those choices I start to think I might be bipolar.

I’m also a bit disappointed that the game gives you one last choice only to roll the credits without having you act upon it.

Still, its an enjoyable game and I hope we get a second season.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I eventually picked up just Legend of Dragoon, though I haven't done the PS3 trick to get it on my Vita yet.  The new Muramasa Rebirth DLC dropped yesterday, and its awesome as expected.  The Kunai are freakin' beastly, and I'm almost beating what I think is the final boss of Akanemaru's story despite having gotten to it with practically no healing items at a relatively low level.

----------


## phantom_04

Not much to play in my holiday, though i just finished POP the two thrones (a bit too old) and several PSP games...

----------


## MikeP

Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon.  Having serious 80s flashbacks here, and I love it.

----------


## socool8520

I always end up coming back to New Vegas, Skyrim, and Mass Effect.

----------


## gearsofcrabs

Destiny Beta starts today! Might drop by later with some extra PS4 codes if anyone's interested.

----------


## Beacon

Annual Club Nintendo rewards are out and theyre all game downloads. Rather than pick the game I most wanted (Earthbound or NES Remix), I went with the most expensive one in the hopes that the others will be monthly rewards down the line (or at least get decent sales). Getting Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D was a mistake. The file was enormous and I had to delete a lot of music and demos from my 32GB SD card so I imagine anyone without a large SD card will have to buy a new one to get their free game. The game itself doesnt seem to warrant the gigantic file size and isnt very visually impressive. Whats worse is the general awkwardness of the controls; I cant shake the feeling that Id breeze through this game if this was Mario running through the levels but Donkey Kongs lumbering movements give the game a fake difficulty. 

Also got Game and Wario on my second account but have yet to play it.

----------


## gearsofcrabs

> Annual Club Nintendo rewards are out and they’re all game downloads. Rather than pick the game I most wanted (Earthbound or NES Remix), I went with the most expensive one in the hopes that the others will be monthly rewards down the line (or at least get decent sales). Getting Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D was a mistake. The file was enormous and I had to delete a lot of music and demos from my 32GB SD card so I imagine anyone without a large SD card will have to buy a new one to get their “free” game. The game itself doesn’t seem to warrant the gigantic file size and isn’t very visually impressive. What’s worse is the general awkwardness of the controls; I can’t shake the feeling that I’d breeze through this game if this was Mario running through the levels but Donkey Kong’s lumbering movements give the game a fake difficulty. 
> 
> Also got Game and Wario on my second account but have yet to play it.


Damn I was thinking about getting Donkey Kong too. At least with Wario if you're in the digital deluxe it gives you credit for that

----------


## Beacon

If you have the space and you like the newer Donkey Kong games then you might as well. I just always find myself annoyed when Nintendo platformers (especially those related to Mario) don’t play as fluidly as Mario. Donkey Kong just seems really slow in comparison. I inch forward a little, check for secrets, inch forward some more, awkwardly jump on enemies, inch forward, check for secrets, backtrack to get a thing I just passed but couldn’t get to, fall to my death after misjudging a jump, and repeat. At least Rayman (2D games) seems to have captured Mario’s pacing though the gameplay is different.

I really wish there had been more options at the high dollar end of things with the Platinum rewards. They had one $30 game each for Wii U and 3DS and then the next price point was a couple $15 Wii U games. If I only had a 3DS then I would have felt doubly compelled to get Donkey Kong.

----------


## SuperheroMethod

FIFA 14 and the Puppeteer

----------


## gearsofcrabs

Yeah I think it'd been nice for platinum people to get one of each or something.

And of course bungie's site dies when the beta is supposed to go live.

----------


## Spireite

Final Fantasy on the PSP, because I'm up to date with all the latest technologies and ting.

----------


## jpwinn88

Ive just finished the story on Watchdogs. Need to 100% it now.

----------


## JCAll

I'm replaying Super Mario Land 2 on my 3DS.  I'd forgotten how good that game was, and how short.

----------


## Fabulous Houseboat

I just finished The Wolf Among Us which I loved, like, a lot. A lot a lot. Super excited for the new Walking Dead episode next week. In the meantime, I started playing Remember Me, which is far from perfect but really interesting regardless. I'm also about 60 hours in to a second play through of New Vegas, though I haven't touched that in a little while now.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Beat the new Muramasa Rebirth DLC, now working my way through the bosses of the regular characters so that I can see the hidden ending.   The regular one is really good, though, and I hope that this one won't be as depressing as the hidden ending for the last DLC (which also had the most intensely badass and hilarious ending this far in is regular ending.

----------


## gearsofcrabs

Destiny beta is pretty sweet. Played the strike mission with a friend last light. It was freaking epic!

Extra PS4 codes:
TJ8C-HDNH-C4QT
36LG-2LNA-T6EH
T6P2-N7NT-3AD5

Comment if you use one so people aren't try to redeem used ones.

It's like 11 gigs so be prepared for a long ass download.

----------


## pgunz3

Doom BFG- PC

----------


## feralgoose

Used the last code listed for the Destiny beta. Thanks gears!

Anybody playing Abyss Odyssey? I played the demo and am definitely into picking it up for 360 or ps3 but it would be awesome to have someone to co-op with.

----------


## Gryphon

playing through the wonderful 101 again

----------


## Lee Stone

On my Android tablet:

Elder Sign: Omens (Recently re-installed. I have the base game and the first expansion.)
Aerena
Star Realms
Summoner Wars
Talisman: Prologue

Can't decide which I want to put money into, Star Realms or Summoner Wars... Or should I get the next expansion for Elder Sign?
Or perhaps get Mr Jack Pocket..?

----------


## Gryphon

Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze

----------


## Surtur

I had a $25 Gamestop gift card I found the other day that I thought I had lost.  So I used it to buy Diablo 3 for the xbox 360 and I picked up Fable 2 as well.  I got Diablo 3 brand new too, if you are wondering how I got it under $25 it's because they recently slashed the price.

Anyways, I skeptical of playing Diablo on a console, but it is actually pretty fun.  I have a 2 player game going now, I'm a wizard and my girlfriend is a monk.

----------


## gearsofcrabs

> I had a $25 Gamestop gift card I found the other day that I thought I had lost.  So I used it to buy Diablo 3 for the xbox 360 and I picked up Fable 2 as well.  I got Diablo 3 brand new too, if you are wondering how I got it under $25 it's because they recently slashed the price.
> 
> Anyways, I skeptical of playing Diablo on a console, but it is actually pretty fun.  I have a 2 player game going now, I'm a wizard and my girlfriend is a monk.


Prolly cause there's no reason to sell it for full price with the Ultimate Evil edition coming out sometime next month for less than full price and it has the full game included.

----------


## malysy

As of now, I am playing Call of Duty Ghosts, Injustice, and South Park: The stick of truth.

I am playing Darksouls as well. The game is SUPER hard, but I am still able to find enjoyment from it. Good luck bud!

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Beat Uncharted: Golden Abyss yesterday and did the Story Mode of Injustice: Gods Among Us in one sitting, both for the Vita.  Both are great games, but I felt the character models in Injustice were a bit drab in their color palettes, and Wonder Woman and Catwoman had weird looking faces.

----------


## Lee Stone

> On my Android tablet:
> 
> Elder Sign: Omens (Recently re-installed. I have the base game and the first expansion.)
> Aerena
> Star Realms
> Summoner Wars
> Talisman: Prologue
> 
> Can't decide which I want to put money into, Star Realms or Summoner Wars... Or should I get the next expansion for Elder Sign?
> Or perhaps get Mr Jack Pocket..?


A few more Android games to add to my list as I re-installed these and played a bit the last few days:

Cabals
Eredan
Neurshima Hex (actually a new one for me since it was on sale)
Galactic Heroes

----------


## Mari

Traitor Game!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MikeP

Skyrim has enveloped my life.  Again.

----------


## JCAll

I've finally decided to put in *Tales of Xillia*.  It's a great game, so far.  Easily one of the best in the whole series.  Or maybe I'm just happy that they fixed Free Run.  Plus, Milla looks great in the Stahn outfit.  The Cless outfit for Jude kinda blows though.

----------


## Hiromi

Seeing Emerald and Ruby Weapon die is still one of the more satisfying feelings in gaming. Even if it does mean sitting through the dammed Knights of the Realm summons for what seems like 5 hours. I swear the steam version of FF7 could have desperately used the turbo option they included in the steam FF8 version.

----------


## Surtur

Anyone using Steam should use it to buy Anachronox, which I was surprised to see on there.  I purchased it.  Really great and underrated game, I hope putting it on Steam gets it out to more people.  If anyone is looking for a final fantasy 7 type of battle system, but with a drastically different setting and tone(you get a mexican super hero in your party and also an entire shrunk down planet) this is the game to get.




> Prolly cause there's no reason to sell it for full price with the Ultimate Evil edition coming out sometime next month for less than full price and it has the full game included.


Yeah that is probably correct.  Me and my bro just beat "The Butcher" the other day, which is a pretty epic fight in Diablo 3 when compared to the other fights.  I'm a wizard, he's a monk.  I have to say I like this new diablo leveling system.  Now you don't have to worry about maybe spending a skill point on the wrong power, etc.  If something isn't working you can just change the power, etc.




> Skyrim has enveloped my life.  Again.


I'm down this road again too.  Just beat the "Dragonborn" expansion..and am on my way to beating Dawnguard.

----------


## MikeP

> I'm down this road again too.  Just beat the "Dragonborn" expansion..and am on my way to beating Dawnguard.


I love Dawnguard, but I have to disable it until I'm ready for the quests.  Otherwise, random vampires start popping up in towns, killing NPCs that would otherwise give me quests.

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

My current gaming schedule consists of:

Grand Theft Auto Online
Injustice Ultimate Edition
Fallout New Vegas (mods make this last forever!)
Team Fortress 2

a bit of other stuff like TLoU multiplayer, Payday 2, and Sleeping Dogs tossed in on occasional days.

----------


## Montressor

My original model PS3--which allowed me to play PS1 and PS2 games also--has died, finally. I'll be getting a slim model soon, and I need to look at some Youtube videos to learn how to remove the HD and transfer my data to the new system.

At any rate, this has prompted me to embrace my hacked PSP for the moment...I'm currently playing Legend of Dragoon (a terrific PS1 RPG I never got around to back in the day), Castlevania Aria of Sorrow 0n a Gameboy Advance emulator, the PSP version of Gran Turismo, and a game of Aliens vs. Predator (capcom arcade version) every couple of weeks, or so.

Can't wait to get back into Skyrim, however, once the PS3 is replaced. :/

----------


## Beacon

Finally got around to Game and Wario. There are a lot of fun minigames in there. Unfortunately there are some less fun and/or poorly explained minigames that you have to play through to get to them. Still, it was a considerably more satisfying Club Nintendo Platinum Reward than that awful Donkey Kong game on 3DS.

Also played a bit of Tearaway. I cant remember the last time a game has made me this happy. I know Im happy because I can see the look on my own face as the camera records it. Im one happy looking guy in that gameand this is coming from a dude whose Mii is scowling.

----------


## quinnzel

Currently playing Borderlands 2 and Injustice: Gods Among Us (the ultimate edition). Been meaning to pick those both up for a long time and finally got both. Awesome stuff.

----------


## Diamond

Tales of Eternia (PSP version).

----------


## comicscollector

Dead Space 2 for the x-box 360.

----------


## The Red Monk

So, finally got around to playing _Dishonored_.

Not horrible, but not great either. The stealth components were decently done, though I wish the combat had been given a better do-over, seeing as it was made by the studio that gave us _Dark Messiah of Might & Magic_. I also thought the game was a bit too easy - even on hard difficulty, I could just waltz into a room and shoot the crap out of everyone with my insanely over-powered pistol without taking a single hit.

The story also felt too short, and like they barely scratched the surface of the whole thing. Overall, an underwhelming experience, despite showing potential. Maybe they'll do better next time, although I feel like Arkane Studios would be better served by getting away from Bethesda first.

----------


## Amacent

_Tales of Vesperia_. Picked this up due to a desire to play a JRPG all of a sudden. Enjoyed _Symphonia_ and _Abyss_ quite a bit when I played them years ago (can't believe it's been 10 years since Symphonia was released  :EEK!: ) but I'm having a blast playing this one. Love the cast so far, although Karol can be a bit grating occasionally.

----------


## THE KZA

Ultra Street Fighter IV

----------


## Hiromi

I was playing my Steam copy of The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky, but some recent update has killed the PS4 controller support(camera will not stop spinning) so that's on hold till it gets fixed, so on a lark I tried my copy of Jade Empire, which I bought a while ago and discovered, like many, was a piece of crap that wouldn't run. Low and behold it magically started working, must have been some update and I never noticed, so score.

----------


## Big Geek

NCAA Football 2014 for PS3.  It sucks that this isn't being developed any longer.

----------


## Dbot1800

Planetside 2

----------


## SocializingMogo

Watch Dogs on PC.

----------


## Jeremi

Mostly Ultra Street Fighter IV with some Assassins Creed Liberation HD and the Wonderful 101 on the side.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

Marvel vs Street Fighter

----------


## MarvelMaster616

I'm playing Elder Scrolls: Skyrim. Anybody else get addicted to that game too? It's like video game crack.

----------


## JCAll

> _Tales of Vesperia_. Picked this up due to a desire to play a JRPG all of a sudden. Enjoyed _Symphonia_ and _Abyss_ quite a bit when I played them years ago (can't believe it's been 10 years since Symphonia was released ) but I'm having a blast playing this one. Love the cast so far, although Karol can be a bit grating occasionally.


That's okay, you get to dress him up as a little girl later.

----------


## kung-fu typist

Just finished Last of Us Remastered (I used to own a 360 before I got a PS4) and I'm so glad that the game lived up to the hype. Utterly brilliant!

----------


## gearsofcrabs

Fired up Diablo 3 Ultimate Evil Edition (PS4) last night. It looks a lot better and the Crusader is a pretty fun class so far.

----------


## danmar85

Played Brothers: A Tale Of Two Sons for about an hour to get the Playfire Rewards.  It's a fun little game.  I enjoyed what I've seen so far of the backdrops you get to see.  It's quite beautiful to behold.  I almost forgot how to use my mouse after I quit.  Damn left/right coordination through me off.

----------


## JCAll

Just finished Dust An Elysian Tail.  It was pretty awesome.  I'm thinking of going back to it on the highest difficulty, but I don't think I'd get much from the experience.  Maybe one day.

----------


## danmar85

> Just finished Dust An Elysian Tail.  It was pretty awesome.  I'm thinking of going back to it on the highest difficulty, but I don't think I'd get much from the experience.  Maybe one day.


Don't bother. If you're satisfied with the story, there's no point in playing it on the hardest difficulty.  I did it my self, because I'm a bit OCD about it, but it was a bit of a slog from start to finish.  The enemies are harder to kill and you get insta-killed by the stronger enemies.  It never really changes no matter how much you level.  It just gets a tad easier.

----------


## Big Geek

> Fired up Diablo 3 Ultimate Evil Edition (PS4) last night. It looks a lot better and the Crusader is a pretty fun class so far.


Same with me except I'm still rocking a PS3. I'll be upgrading to a PS4 in the next few months.

----------


## Zero Hunter

South Park: The Stick of Truth.  I am surprised how much fun this game actully is and how funny.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Finishing up Mila's route in Tales of Xillia, though I'm thinking I should have started with Jude's.  It's a good game, but it feels rushed, with lots of awkward pauses in the in-game cut scenes and some pacing issues with the side events.  I'm not too fond of Mila's inexplicable lisp (no one in her home town has it and neither does her voice actress, so it seems like a directorial decision that kinda fell flat), either, though I like her well enough otherwise.  The combat system is fun and the characters are likeable, but I hope whoever is responsible for making almost all of the basic costumes into paid DLC gets eaten alive by Team Ninja and Capcom fans. 

Honestly, I can't help but feel that Graces f did almost everything a notch better, IMO, except for the fact that Xillia let's you control the camera outside of battles and streamlined the secondary features so you're not spending 5 minutes after literally every battle shuffling titles, meddling with the Eleth Mixer, and Dualizing your gear.  I do miss cooking after every battle and the hilarious item descriptions (like the story of love, romance, betrayal and heartbreak told through the descriptions of Cheria's various hair ribbons). Overall, Xillia's post-battle commentary and skits seem to be less funny than those in Graces, Abyss and Symphonia as well.

----------


## JCAll

Yeah, what they did with the costumes in Xillia is just criminal.  At least you get the alt color DLC for free.

----------


## Wedge Antilles

Now playing: Madden 15!!!

----------


## Beezzi

Crusader Kings 2 (with a little Baldur's Gate in between). :Big Grin:

----------


## Mari

Playing Bayonetta

----------


## mars

> South Park: The Stick of Truth.  I am surprised how much fun this game actully is and how funny.


How challenging is this game? I kinda want to play it for the jokes, but I don't want to have to put any effort into it.

----------


## Beacon

> How challenging is this game? I kinda want to play it for the jokes, but I don't want to have to put any effort into it.


Its been sitting on my "to play" pile for a while but my understanding is that the combat plays out like a Mario RPG and the enemies scale so you can't just grind until you're strong enough to one-shot everything but the bosses.

----------


## gearsofcrabs

More Diablo 3 on PS4. Crusader is plowing through people like they're nothing. Also picked up Child of Light since it's on sale, don't think I'll get around to playing it this weekend though. Just 10 days till Destiny drops!

----------


## mars

Thanks. Sounds like it'd probably require more effort than I'm looking to invest. If Hasting's ever gets it back in, maybe I'll just rent it.

----------


## dantefrizzoli

SWTOR, skyrim, arkham

----------


## Surtur

The latest Van Hellsing RPG is pretty good.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Velocity 2X and the final Muramasa Rebirth DLC, both for Vita (though the former is Cross Buy)

----------


## Melchior

> Velocity 2X and the final Muramasa Rebirth DLC, both for Vita (though the former is Cross Buy)


Working through the final Muramasa Rebirth DLC myself.  Got the first ending, just trying to land the second.

----------


## gearsofcrabs

Finally get to sink my teeth into Destiny tonight. Also kinda getting addicted to the Marvel version of Puzzle Quest.

----------


## danmar85

So I still can't find time to play a single game.  Makes me sad considering I just bought 4 more games.  Bought Humble Indie Bundle 12 for a few games I've been wanting, along with Bionic Commando: Rearmed on Steam (currently $2.00 at 80$ off).


On another note I read that Destiny made $500 million on it's first day.

----------


## tsaimelemoni

Dragon Age 2, getting pumped for Inquisition.

----------


## 7thangel

just started playing the very popular puzzle and dragons. i can see why it's so popular

----------


## classicgmer

Right now I'm currently playing (& almost done with) Sleeping Dogs & not that long ago I beat Ni No Kuni.  Both good games for the respective genres they represent imho.

----------


## gearsofcrabs

Destiny, the only game where I'll occasionally stop and just stare at the sky.

----------


## Rocket13

Just completed Dragon Age 2 on normal setting today. lots of fun and good value for price I paid for it.

----------


## kane

Prototype 2 (PS3). It is fun, but repetitive.

----------


## Chrisbeast78

I hear u bro , stress sucks ....

----------


## Jeremi

Soul Calibur Lost Swords and downloaded Wild ARMS off the PSN store for like 2 euros. Just passing time until I get my hands on Hyrule Warriors.

----------


## The Red Monk

_Lichdom: Battlemage_. Holy fuck, this game is awesome. It needs a goddamn sequel.

----------


## Spireite

Playing Persona 3 Portable. Never played a Persona game before and so far I'm quite enjoying it. The story is a bit mental and the characters are fairly quirky, which I'm a fan of in my games, and the pacing is great, especially at the start as it eases you into it all. I'm looking forward to seeing where it all ends up. 

Also got The Long Dark sandbox alpha to go at but I'm working all week so it'll have to wait a bit. I'm hearing good things though.

----------


## JCAll

Picked up *Shantae* on the virtual console.  Can't believe this was a GBColor game.  I was never able to find a cartridge as a kid.  Remember when finding games was hard?  Damn, I'm old.

----------


## mars

I rented FIFA 15, because I'm usually terrible at soccer games not called FIFA 14. I won my first match against some club called Toulouse 16-0, so I think I'm ok to buy it.

----------


## Chrisbeast78

Is madden 15 worth getting ? Or is it like all the other years ?

----------


## simbob4000

Just got done playing XCOM: Enemy Unknown, it was the most bug riddled play through of a game I think I've ever played. Almost every mission had aliens on the map teleporting into places they shouldn't be. That game is pretty average, which is a shame, because it could have been pretty great. Whole endgame was even less interesting this go around than the first time I beat the game; and for some reason I got almost no alternative mission types, only had one bomb disposal mission the whole time.

I'm really not sure why that game got so much love when it came out, other than reviewers felt like they needed to be kinder to this thing they couldn't believe was coming out.

----------


## Beacon

> Is madden 15 worth getting ? Or is it like all the other years ?


I've never played a Madden game but ... why wouldn't you expect a game in a series to be pretty much the same as other games in a series?

----------


## danmar85

> I've never played a Madden game but ... why wouldn't you expect a game in a series to be pretty much the same as other games in a series?


They can do a lot to change the feel of a game from one year to another.  They can also add or remove features, which a yearly player can notice.  I haven't played a Madden in years so I can't answer the above poster.

----------


## Diamond

20+ hours into Tales of Eternia (PSP version). I'm almost at the final part of the game.

----------


## Montressor

I've been into fighting games a lot, lately, especially old school 'retro' stuff. Currently playing Mortal Kombat 1, King of Fighters 94, Hyper Street Fighter Anniversary Edition (basically Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo), and SVC Chaos Super Plus (Violent Ken FTW). The 'newest' fighter I'm playing is Tekken 6, which I just discovered. GREAT game, I love that Law can be made, through customization, to look exactly like Bruce Lee, yellow jumpsuit and all.

EDIT: Forgot to mention World Heroes Perfect, a goofy old school fighting game that I always held a soft spot for.

----------


## Beacon

Replaying Zelda II. It was my introduction to the series as a kid. At the time I thought it was really hard because I didn’t understand how RPGs worked*. Now I appreciate the game mechanics and STILL think its really hard. How did eight-year-old me survive multiple bosses without grinding? 32-year-old me can’t even get past the knight in front of the first boss…though apparently grabbing the candle and retuning later is a valid tactic. 

*I used to be annoyed by those guys that run at you in the first castle because there were so many of them and they slow me down. Now I just hate that they don’t give any XP.

----------


## ThrustingPens

Currently playing Assassin's Creed: Black Flag. The first three hours were incredibly awesome (I'M A TREASURE HUNTING PIRATE), but it does start to drag after a while (I'm an icon-hunting minimap scouring Assassin who kills people by pressing the X button every now and again, like usual)

----------


## quinnzel

> Currently playing Assassin's Creed: Black Flag. The first three hours were incredibly awesome (I'M A TREASURE HUNTING PIRATE), but it does start to drag after a while (I'm an icon-hunting minimap scouring Assassin who kills people by pressing the X button every now and again, like usual)


LOL I feel you. That's how the AC series goes, unfortunately. I haven't played Black Flag yet, but they're all definitely like that after a while (I'm a huge fan of the games, but they do drag out like that).

I've been playing Super Smash Bros. for the 3DS non-stop  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Dangan Ronpa 2: Goodbye Despair.  Great game, but so far me and Despair are still getting to know each other.

----------


## JCAll

Well, I beat Kid Icarus.  The original one.  It was pretty good.  For an NES game.  A cheating bastard NES game.
Actually, the first level was the hardest.  I didn't get the best ending though.

----------


## Kevinroc

Super Smash Bros. for 3DS
Persona 4 Arena Ultimax.

Gettin' my fight on!

----------


## JCAll

Okay, I've finally gotten over the learning curve in *Wonderful 101*, and it's the most batshit insane thing I've ever seen.
You go Platinum.  I can only hope Bayonetta 2 is even twice as crazy.

----------


## MikeP

I finally got out of the tight grip of Skyrim, so I'm working on *Shadow of Morder* and pre-ordering *Bayonetta 2*

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Rainbow Moon is freaking addictive.  Where did the last four hours go?

----------


## deckard181

I've been playing the crap out of Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Talisman (digital Steam version), and World of Warcraft. That last one is a constant though - others come and go.

----------


## actiongirl

I've been playing Bad Company 2 too since I got it on gold on Xbox, pretty decent shooter

----------


## deckard181

Cool. It still holds up too despite BF4 coming out. What's the online community like? It's still thriving on PC.

----------


## Grigoris

I'm thoroughly addicted to SolForge, a collectible digital deck-building game like Magic. I focus on draft but do enjoy making new decks when I have the time. StoneBlade Entertainment, who does Solforge, also has a great deck game Ascension that I regularly play as well, both in physical and digital forms. Would love to hear about more digital deck-building games that are stand alone (vs collectible, as I only have time for one of those).

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Playing Swapper on my Vita.  Very good, and I'm really liking the fact that they're analyzing the ethical ramifications of their Swapper Gun.

----------


## JCAll

In between quests in *Monster Hunter 3U*, I've been playing *Terra Battle*.  That is, the free-to-play SRPG-thing from Mistwalker.  I was hesitant at first, F2P being cancerous and all, I've played other F2P RPGs and they're all terrible.  But Terra Battle is good.  It's clever, unique, and doesn't bug me for money all the time.  Leave it to Mistwalker to put out quality I guess.  The only problem is that getting new units is tied to the RNG, and rolling for your random unit costs premium currency.  You you spend real world money and could get either an awesome new character, or a worthless stat boost for one you already have, no, not spending money on that.  I know how my luck runs.  I hope they iron out the kinks in the monitization.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I need some help here: Does anyone know how to _stop_ playing Freedom Wars?  I mean, I don't generally get too into Hunter style games, even things like Soul Sacrifice with its awesome story and aesthetics only temporarily held my attention, but I bought it to give Sony some incentive to keep supporting the Vita with some new games and IPs (besides, it's only 30 bucks for a brand new game).  

Since I'm stuck home keeping an eye on someone who is unwell, I've been spending around 5-8 hours at a time glued to my Vita till I eventually black out.  There's some things that need work, but for a new IP its rather amazing.  I don't even mind the lack of a dub since there isn't all that much spoken dialogue and my Japanese is passable enough that I can keep up (though since the translation takes some liberties, I probably end up being confused a bit more than someone who only hears it as moon speak; it's still weird hearing "Beatrice" pronounced "Be-ah-tree-sa).  

I heard that the ending is somewhat of a letdown, but so far I'm really enjoying the Attack on Titan meets Phantasy Star Online battles and aesthetics, combined with the 1984 settings.  And the Entitlement system makes me actually not mind how awkward it is to travel around the hub areas at the beginning because its really satisfying to earn enough Entitlement Points to earn the right to run for more than 5 seconds, or talk to people, or keep certain ranks of loot.  And the battle system, with its focus on using your Thorns as grappling hooks to jump around the stage and tether giant robots is fun as hell.

----------


## Jeremi

Hyrule Warriors still has its hooks in me. Only thing I have left is lvling everyone to 99 and getting all the Heart Pieces in Legend Mode and finishing it on Hero mode.

And been logging into Soul Calibur Lost Swords for the presents and maybe played a stage or two.

----------


## the nomad

Been Playing Assassin's Creed III and Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag in anticipation for Assassin's Creed Unity and Rogue!!!!!

----------


## Step

Just got Transistor on sale, pretty nice.

Also SSB4 and Bayonetta 2 whenever possible~

----------


## Tenebrae

Started Bravely Default.  Quite a lot of fun, especially with all the jobs to find and level up.  Finding it fairly challenging as well which is a nice change.

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

Playing Battlefield: Bad Company 2, its quite a lot of fun. I'm over here just jumping up and down waiting for Lego Batman 3.

----------


## Arsenal

> Asylum is fun but Arkham City was by far the best of the bunch. Hard to play Asykum after playing City. It's like playing Asassins creed after playing something like Black Flag. The controls got so much smoother that it makes playing the older ones annoying.


I picked up the Return to Arkham bundle when it’s on sale so whenever I finish Asylum I’ll do City next.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> I picked up the Return to Arkham bundle when it’s on sale so whenever I finish Asylum I’ll do City next.


City is one of my favorite games of all time. It just improves on the first in everyway. WBs Arkham Origins probaly had the best story I dug they're bane and how they showed Jokers obsession with Batman began. But gameplay wise City just has so much to do. I mean just going around and doing all riddlers challenges are a game in themself. I love the riddles where the answer is something  you scan in the enviorment.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*Resident Evil* on the PS1, the first pre dual shock edition.



> Started Batman: Arkham Asylum and I’m honestly pretty underwhelmed so far. It’s only the beginning though so I’m hoping it’ll pick up soon.


With its 7 minutes slow start and then some, I felt very disappointed by the game when I first played it. It gets better upon revisiting, it grew on me and genuinely became one of my favorite games.

----------


## The Kid

> Playing this too but geezers way too many cut scenes and the cut scenes are way too long. Enjoy the game and the Disney inspired worlds but the I'm at the point where anytime an anime looking character pops up who ain't Sora I skip the scene too damn long


Lol I'm feeling in this right now. Loving exploring the Disney worlds and the combat feels great but I have no clue what's going on in the story. Enjoying the hell out of the game though.

----------


## Starter Set

Some Apex Legends. Not bad, not sure i would play it for months but for now it's entertaining enough.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Its said Apex Legends may end up saving EA overall given the positive reaction. 

                 Anyhow I finally got around to finishing Back to the Future : The 30th Anniversary game. Its a beautiful fun Telltale game and actually challenging at times (Fuel Master trophy) plus has a great story. What is sad it leaves us on a nice ending where we really wish we would get another game. But with Telltale out of business basically no chance that will happen.

----------


## FistofIron

I broke out the PS3 and I’m playing Dante’s Inferno.

----------


## Zero Hunter

Shadow of the Tomb Raider.  Not as good as *Tomb Raider* and *Rise of the Tomb Raider*, but still not a bad game.  The visuals are fantastic.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I went back to Soul Sacrifice Delta for Vita, and dammit if I didn't remember how friggin'amazing it was.  The art direction, music, gameplay, characters, lore, and story are all top notch, and it's really disappointing to think that this company went on to make a discount Mega Man clone in the form of Mighty Number 9 instead of making this into a franchise, or at least parlaying a license to make Berserk games or a Dark Souls spin-off, since they absolutely nailed the atmosphere.

----------


## Starter Set

TitanFall 2, thanks to Apex. (and cause i have one of those basic Origin account so nothing more to pay)

Pretty damn good. The campaign is very immersive.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Downloaded DMCV demo yesterday and will play it today. 

EDIT- I bought The wolf among us and Life is strange season 1 and hope to beat it before DMCV comes out.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Thimbleweed Park on PS4. If you loved old point and click puzzle based adventure games like Day of the Tentacle or Curse Of Monkey Island when you were young you will love this.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Lol I'm feeling in this right now. Loving exploring the Disney worlds and the combat feels great but I have no clue what's going on in the story. Enjoying the hell out of the game though.


Yea I beat it but I ended up just skipping every cut scene. They arent good at all but the worlds and game play are fun.




> Shadow of the Tomb Raider.  Not as good as *Tomb Raider* and *Rise of the Tomb Raider*, but still not a bad game.  The visuals are fantastic.


Playing it not cause it's on Game pass. Feel smaller then the last two like It just told me I was at the point of no return but feels like the game is just getting started. Last two felt longer and bigger. That said yea still really solid and nice to look at.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

DMCV demo was fun but pretty short and lacking content.

The Wolf Among Us is pretty fun. 

Life is strange season 1 is a slow burn but I'm invested.

DOA6 demo is fun but I got bored pretty fast.

----------


## Nopozyzy

MUA, The Last Remnant, Lego Marvel Superheroes 2, Marvel Puzzle Quest, and Phantom Doctrine. All PS4.

----------


## KOSLOX

Assassin Creed Odyssey, Baldur's Gate (again), Kingdom Hearts 3, and Blade Runner (the old Westwood Point and Click).

----------


## BeastieRunner

50 hours into No Man's Sky.

I'm really enjoying it but I have no problem divorcing myself from the hype/issues/etc. it had in the beginning.

Probably because I'm a lifelong gamer, I'm used to what happened with NMS.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Finished Wolf Among US and it was great. RIP Season 2.

At episode 3 of Life is strange and it is a mindscrew.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> 50 hours into No Man's Sky.
> 
> I'm really enjoying it but I have no problem divorcing myself from the hype/issues/etc. it had in the beginning.
> 
> Probably because I'm a lifelong gamer, I'm used to what happened with NMS.



                 Well they have done a couple big updates to the game after its release. The 2016 release its claimed disappointed a lot of folks there.

----------


## KROENEN

I haven't touched No Man's Sky in over a year, no plans on playing it again soon.

Right now I'm playing Wolfenstein 2, Bloodborne, DOOM, and Fallout 4.

Gamer tag is CPLCHUD (PS4) if anyone wants to meet up on Bloodborne (my all time favorite game).

----------


## RayField Adam Clement

On my Xbox One S.  I play Forza, the Golf Club and Battlefield 4.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I played DMCV's prologue and the first four missions last night.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Back on Hitman 2, gonna try and finally see if I can get all the Classic trophies and master all the levels. It’s weird that most of the Season 1 levels I spent most of my time on with the original game are the ones I have most to do with. Probably fair to say that Mumbai and Whittleton Creek are my new favourites.

If there’s time I’ll do more Watch Dogs 2 and I have also considered doing a complete run of Telltale’s Walking Dead now that the final episode (and sadly Telltale game ever) is looming. I haven’t played any of New Frontier or Final Season yet, so at least half of it will be new to me. RIP old friend.

----------


## Kevinroc

Resident Evil 2 Remake. I finished Leon A and currently making my way through Claire B.

I'm also playing Mega Man X Legacy Collection 2. X7 was so bad, folks...

----------


## Zero Hunter

Been really enjoying Spider-Man.  This is the first Spider-Man game in a long time that I just really liked playing.  I love just swinging around the city.

----------


## Magik

Assassin's Creed Odyssey

----------


## Moon Ronin

> Assassin's Creed Odyssey


It it any good? That is the only one that I've not played.  I've trapped myself playing Elder Scrolls Online but I loved AC Origins but have been some what hesitant to play Odyssey

----------


## Tuck

> It it any good? That is the only one that I've not played.  I've trapped myself playing Elder Scrolls Online but I loved AC Origins but have been some what hesitant to play Odyssey


If you liked Origins you should like it, as long as you go in playing it like Xena fanfic and not expecting Ubisoft to attempt even a fig leaf of accuracy anymore.

----------


## qwertyuiop1998

resident evil 2 remake.CAPCOM this time really worked well

----------


## Midvillian1322

> It it any good? That is the only one that I've not played.  I've trapped myself playing Elder Scrolls Online but I loved AC Origins but have been some what hesitant to play Odyssey


Is Origins with better combat and gameplay but less attention to detail. But it's beautiful and the gameplay is better. Defiently worth a buy imo if you like Assasins creed games.

----------


## TriggerWarning

Doing a replay of Dragon Age Inquisition.   Before starting though I went to the Dragonkeep site to precreate a beginning world state to some extent.  I decided to *** up the world from Origins as badly as I could making my "hero" of Ferelden basically evil.  Let Loghain live, killed Leiliana, and made every other evil choice I could.   So I was very surprised in Inquisition when midgame suddenly Loghain was the warden that you recruit as an ally.  I didn't even realize it was possible.  Apparently this can also be Alistar from the first game if certain choices are made.  First time I played the game years ago I got some generic Warden.    Its also funny when talking to Leiliana (who magically got better despite being killed in the first game in the world I created) when she refers to events from that game as she doesn't have a lot good to say about the Hero of Ferelden and she is as confused as anyone as to how she got alive again.

----------


## BeastieRunner

> Doing a replay of Dragon Age Inquisition.   Before starting though I went to the Dragonkeep site to precreate a beginning world state to some extent.  I decided to *** up the world from Origins as badly as I could making my "hero" of Ferelden basically evil.  Let Loghain live, killed Leiliana, and made every other evil choice I could.   So I was very surprised in Inquisition when midgame suddenly Loghain was the warden that you recruit as an ally.  I didn't even realize it was possible.  Apparently this can also be Alistar from the first game if certain choices are made.  First time I played the game years ago I got some generic Warden.    Its also funny when talking to Leiliana (who magically got better despite being killed in the first game in the world I created) when she refers to events from that game as she doesn't have a lot good to say about the Hero of Ferelden and she is as confused as anyone as to how she got alive again.


I've played both Origins and DAI a lot ... I've gotten King Alistar before. He cameo'd with Fiona. How do you get Loghain?

----------


## KOSLOX

Got Division 2 over the weekend but only was able to get about 2 hours in.

----------


## TriggerWarning

> I've played both Origins and DAI a lot ... I've gotten King Alistar before. He cameo'd with Fiona. How do you get Loghain?


Basically set the world state so he lives in Origins and becomes a Grey Warden.    That by default pushes Alistair into being a drunk who then only appears in small cameo role in DAII.     I'm not sure if any DAII settings matter as I basically left them alone from an actual game import I played.   Some might have gotten changed by the changes I forced onto Origins.   I like my DAII character so I didn't want to mess her up too badly.

----------


## Tuck

> Basically set the world state so he lives in Origins and becomes a Grey Warden.    That by default pushes Alistair into being a drunk who then only appears in small cameo role in DAII.


The only thing Alistair can't be if Loghain becomes a warden, is a warden.  He can still be king, dead, or a drunk.

----------


## Sacred Knight

Devil May Cry 5.  Its actually the first DMC game I've ever played, it was part of the deal when I got my new video card in December along with RE2.   Gave myself a crash course in the lore then started her up.

Nero's battle theme is instant hype.

----------


## cc008

> It it any good? That is the only one that I've not played.  I've trapped myself playing Elder Scrolls Online but I loved AC Origins but have been some what hesitant to play Odyssey





> If you liked Origins you should like it, as long as you go in playing it like Xena fanfic and not expecting Ubisoft to attempt even a fig leaf of accuracy anymore.


It's good if you ignore the "Assassin's Creed" part of the title. Very good, actually. It's almost like a spin off to me.

----------


## BeastieRunner

> Basically set the world state so he lives in Origins and becomes a Grey Warden.    That by default pushes Alistair into being a drunk who then only appears in small cameo role in DAII.     I'm not sure if any DAII settings matter as I basically left them alone from an actual game import I played.   Some might have gotten changed by the changes I forced onto Origins.   I like my DAII character so I didn't want to mess her up too badly.


I noticed it changed the dialog options for the Inquisitor and the quartermaster in Haven. And an extra option for Loghain support shows up if you're a rogue and a special shows up if you're a Qunari (I was using a newly created female Qunari archer first and then a female dwarven rouge).

----------


## Starter Set

Lot of rome 2, wrath of sparta mainly cause i love that dlc. (with a factions unlock mod)

Corinth for eva!!

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

NBA 2k19
Madden 19
Phantasy Star Online 2

----------


## The Kid

Finishing up Dragon Age: Inquisition. I've liked it a lot but Origins is still aces in this series for me

----------


## Midvillian1322

Just jumped back in DCUO on Xbox 1. Was maxed CR when I quite but that was almost 2years ago. They made some changes that piss me off but for the most part still a solid game. I was playing this on PC for what feels like 10years ago.

----------


## TriggerWarning

> Finishing up Dragon Age: Inquisition. I've liked it a lot but Origins is still aces in this series for me


Interesting.   I'm finishing up Inquisition right now for the 3rd time and am halfway through the Trespasser DLC.  Absolutely love this game.

I couldn't stand Origins though.  I loved the Baldurs Gate series so I thought I'd like Origins but hated it with a passion and quit very early on.  So I never even tried DAII when it came out.   Then I saw reviews and videos of Inquisition and could see that it had morphed into something similar to Mass Effect and gave it a try and loved it.  Played it two times in a row right after it came out.    

So then I decided to give Origins another try for the story and I found I still hated it.   Good story but I don't like the game play as its just clunky to control.   Finally set the difficulty to easy just to make it go faster and powered through it for the story.   Never played it again and never will.

Then of course I had to play DAII which I'd skipped the first time around.  I'd heard bad things about it but I actually really like it.  It has a great story and is closer to Inquisition in gameplay than Origns.  It definitely has some flaws in how it reuses the same areas over and over and over again but the story and combat were good so it kept me going.   I've sorta thought about going back and doing it again but I think more likely after finishing Inquisition I'll give DA a rest for a while and consider it when DAIV is closer to coming out.   Still won't do Origins again though.

----------


## TriggerWarning

Finished Inquisition.   I ordered Far Cry New Dawn last week when it was on Amazon for $19.99 but it was out of stock, though they let me order it at that price, so I'm not sure when I'll get it.  Decided to go do replay of The Dying Light in meantime since part II hopefully is coming in the next year.

----------


## Arsenal

Finished Arkham City. Definitely enjoyed it more than Asylum and the open world aspect is a lot of fun. Only thing left is Riddler's revenge stuff but doubt I'll ever go through it all.

Not sure what I'll do now, will probably finish my ultimate new game+ run on Spider-Man or The Last of Us unless I decide to pick up a new game.

----------


## ChrisIII

New Dawn's OK, but it doesn't use the whole FC5 map unfortunately, as of course it's been half-nuked....also no aerial options, there are helicopters but they either just drop off bad guys or, in the expedition missions, function pretty much like the Metal Gear Solid V ones as drop-off and pick-up.

There's also a greater emphasis on 'grinding' to level up your gear in addition to your abilities, and guns for hire characters are harder to recover if they're down if you don't have the proper plants. There's not as many outposts, and the game is kind of built in a way so that you have to replay the same outposts at a higher difficulty level in order to get necessary materials.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Finished Arkham City. Definitely enjoyed it more than Asylum and the open world aspect is a lot of fun. Only thing left is Riddler's revenge stuff but doubt I'll ever go through it all.
> 
> Not sure what I'll do now, will probably finish my ultimate new game+ run on Spider-Man or The Last of Us unless I decide to pick up a new game.



                 The Riddler stuff took me awhile to finish really. A lot of those Riddler trophies to open is a pain and some I never have been able to do. I was so damn happy to hit #400 with it and Catwoman ones.

----------


## Midvillian1322

Sekiro shadows die twice. Amazing in alot of ways but the difficulty is making me wanna pull my hair out. Wish I woulda looked at who made this game before I bought it cause I woulda known this game was gonna be ridiculously hard, with no options for easier play for people who wanna experience the story and world.

----------


## Arsenal

> The Riddler stuff took me awhile to finish really. A lot of those Riddler trophies to open is a pain and some I never have been able to do. I was so damn happy to hit #400 with it and Catwoman ones.


Personally, I didn’t think the trophies were (mostly) that bad. 400 seemed like a lot but it went down fairly quickly. 

I don’t mind doing the Riddler predator challenges but there’s no way I’ll ever get all the stuff out of those combat ones.

----------


## Séb

God of War on New Game Plus. Just as great as my first playthrough, this game has it all. It's also the first game I went all out to platinum.

----------


## Midvillian1322

Ok stuck with Sekiro and while I hate dying 20x on a boss the feeling when I beat it is pretty great. Also got alot better as u learn how to play the game the way its meant to be played. Basically save dodge for when u absolutely have to. The game wants you to deflect and parrt and do this back and forth dance with the enemy

----------


## The Kid

> Interesting.   I'm finishing up Inquisition right now for the 3rd time and am halfway through the Trespasser DLC.  Absolutely love this game.
> 
> I couldn't stand Origins though.  I loved the Baldurs Gate series so I thought I'd like Origins but hated it with a passion and quit very early on.  So I never even tried DAII when it came out.   Then I saw reviews and videos of Inquisition and could see that it had morphed into something similar to Mass Effect and gave it a try and loved it.  Played it two times in a row right after it came out.    
> 
> So then I decided to give Origins another try for the story and I found I still hated it.   Good story but I don't like the game play as its just clunky to control.   Finally set the difficulty to easy just to make it go faster and powered through it for the story.   Never played it again and never will.
> 
> Then of course I had to play DAII which I'd skipped the first time around.  I'd heard bad things about it but I actually really like it.  It has a great story and is closer to Inquisition in gameplay than Origns.  It definitely has some flaws in how it reuses the same areas over and over and over again but the story and combat were good so it kept me going.   I've sorta thought about going back and doing it again but I think more likely after finishing Inquisition I'll give DA a rest for a while and consider it when DAIV is closer to coming out.   Still won't do Origins again though.


I like the combat of Inquisition! But the sheer diversity of choices in Origins is what made me love it so much. So much opportunity to role play there.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Started Witcher III , but well I kinda want to play something else and not dedicate the time to Witcher yet. May move onto Dragon's Quest 11. Debating on that.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I'm using Fate/Extella: Link (on my Vita) to serve as a small cleanser between playing Trails of Cold Steel 1 and 2 so that I don't get fatigue from going from one 100+ hour turn based game straight to another.  

So far, I like the game play better than Fate/Extella: The Umbral Star (though getting used to using circle for dashes rather than the R trigger took awhile to get used to, but being able to use Noble Phantasms more than once in a battle is a big improvement), but the story and presentation of the story seemed a lot better in the first game.  It's neat to be able to get characters like Arjuna and Scathach, but geez, Rex Magnus' character design is hideous compared to Altera's, and I'm kind of annoyed that the unique Moon Drives for at least Nero and Tamamo were removed.

----------


## Arsenal

Dragon Age: inquestion was on sale for 66% off so I guess I found my next game

----------


## Tuck

MLB The Show got its hooks into me again.  Mostly playing Road to the Show.  My infielder went straight from AA to the majors, so that's new.

----------


## BeastieRunner

> MLB The Show got its hooks into me again.  Mostly playing Road to the Show.  My infielder went straight from AA to the majors, so that's new.


LOL!

What team?

----------


## Tuck

> LOL!
> 
> What team?


White Sox.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

Up until the release of Joker in Ultimate BOTW pretty much consumed my life since I got it back in December. I can easily sink twelve hours into that game without even realizing it.

----------


## Midvillian1322

Still Sekiro and I cant beat the f***** Sword saint final boss. Would suck to give up on a game at the final boss

----------


## Kevinroc

Tales of Vesperia: Definitive Edition.

I'm gonna be at this one for a while, lol.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Rocking along to Dragon's Quest 11 , and man alive...its just really good. Square really did a solid damn job with it and the orchestra opening is such a win for it. For those who never saw played or saw it yet.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Just beat Puppeteer's main story (PS3), and honestly, Studio Japan is right up there with Nintendo in terms of whimsy.  It was like Mario + Zelda + Shadow of the Colossus + Little Big Planet, directed by the Muppets.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Close to finishing off Walking Dead : The Final Season. I just need 2 more trophies to finish it. Both are a pain (spearing fish , hunting rabbits) . So once I get those I'll platinum the game. But its very sad to see Clementine's story end. We get some nice call backs in a way where we see her dream of speaking to Lee at one point. (Hopefully Skybound by Kirkman keeps doing these episodic games and we get a finish to Javier Garcia's story as we really don't know how it will end)

----------


## Magik

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim for PS4

----------


## Perry Farrell

Days Gone!!!

----------


## BeastieRunner

> Rocking along to Dragon's Quest 11 , and man alive...its just really good. Square really did a solid damn job with it and the orchestra opening is such a win for it. For those who never saw played or saw it yet.


That game is coming out on the Switch later this year as an enhanced version.

Is it worth it?

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> That game is coming out on the Switch later this year as an enhanced version.
> 
> Is it worth it?


            Thus far the PS4 version is pretty worth it. I'm like 10-14 hours in and its got a solid story and old style combat.

----------


## babyblob

I am playing two games.  The first is old school Romance of the Three Kingdoms 2 on Snes and Build a lot 2 on the Pc.  Its kinda lame but a fun way to kill an hour or two.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

God of War PS4.

Travelling in Alfheim- the stone ancients are a pain.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

> God of War PS4.
> 
> Travelling in Alfheim- the stone ancients are a pain.


They are a lot easier when you realize that your shield can perfectly hold off their beam attacks with no drawbacks... which I figured out at the absolute end of the game.

----------


## Arsenal

> they are a lot easier when you realize that your shield can perfectly hold off their beam attacks with no drawbacks... Which i figured out at the absolute end of the game.


...


what?!?!

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

> ...
> 
> 
> what?!?!


I know, right?!

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> They are a lot easier when you realize that your shield can perfectly hold off their beam attacks with no drawbacks... which I figured out at the absolute end of the game.


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

WOW>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>I never thought of that.

----------


## BeastieRunner

Currently playing Tales of Vesperia: DE with my son and oldest daughter.

Super cool way to play.

----------


## Iron-Crutch Khan

World of Warcraft, Diablo 3 and Brutal Doom.

----------


## Starter Set

Lot of Tekken 7 and Mk 11.

My fingers are nothing but pain.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Currently playing Tales of Vesperia: DE with my son and oldest daughter.
> 
> Super cool way to play.


                    I like RPG's ....I may get this one eventually down the road.

----------


## BeastieRunner

> I like RPG's ....I may get this one eventually down the road.


It's the best Tales IMHO. And the DE is the way to go, even if they didn't get the OG voice actors. It's a super fun JRPG. Making me want to get back into non-FF JRPGs ...  :Smile:

----------


## Arsenal

The drastic increase in difficulty between the deep roads & the rest of DA:I is nuts. Was easier to take down some of the dragons than it is to clear out the mid & upper tier enemies.

----------


## Drumz

I'm playing "Quietly install Solitaire on your office PC" with the version from https://microsoft-solitaire.com/ and I hope my administrator won't notice that. While at home I play Monster Hunter World lately.
Wut wut https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-sale-dates/ I'm gonna be broke again.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I borrowed my cousin's Wii to fix the disc drive and play Xenoblade Chronicles, and had to stop and order some Component cables since playing the Wii with Composite cables on an HDTV looks terrible, especially with how the resolution kept shifting.  It looks a lot more jagged now at 480p, but at least it no longer looks like I smeared Vaseline all over the screen.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Playing Madden 18 "Longshot" which is a weird change of pace for a Madden game. I kinda dig it thus far.

----------


## Arsenal

Picked up Persona 5. Was kinda skeptical at first but I've really enjoyed it so far. Seems kinda weird though that there's like 9 relationship options but not a single one directly impacts the main story. Apparently that's pretty standard with the rest of the series though so maybe it's just a studio thing. Doesn’t make it feel any less half-assed though.

----------


## Lee Stone

Lately:

Treasure Hunter Simulator
Ultimate Fishing Simulator
TheHunter Classic
Tomb Raider Legends
Renowned Explorers: International Society
Clue (not as much currently as the game has been broken since the last update)

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> Picked up Persona 5. Was kinda skeptical at first but I've really enjoyed it so far. Seems kinda weird though that there's like 9 relationship options but not a single one directly impacts the main story. Apparently that's pretty standard with the rest of the series though so maybe it's just a studio thing. Doesn’t make it feel any less half-assed though.


I've been debating whether or not to buy Persona 5 since Joker's release in Smash Ultimate. There is going to be a rerelease next year though so I could wait.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

> Picked up Persona 5. Was kinda skeptical at first but I've really enjoyed it so far. Seems kinda weird though that there's like 9 relationship options but not a single one directly impacts the main story. Apparently that's pretty standard with the rest of the series though so maybe it's just a studio thing. Doesnt make it feel any less half-assed though.


I think that is less half-assed and more that the conflicts they are dealing with operate on a scale not particularly impacted by a teenager's love life. 

Minor Kinda-Sorta Spoilers, But Not Anything Actually Specific:


*spoilers:*

That being said, getting to the point of Romance means that you've maxed out a Social Link/Confidant, which does have some small story effect in Persona games, whether that maxing out was as friends or lovers, but the effect is the same either way and doesn't really have much actual impact on the main story (not counting the ones that max out automatically, which is just part of the story).  It's possible that Persona 5 Royal may add on some major (optional) story beats if you max out certain Confidants like Persona 3 Portable and Persona 4 Golden did, though. 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> I've been debating whether or not to buy Persona 5 since Joker's release in Smash Ultimate. There is going to be a rerelease next year though so I could wait.


          Well the re-release of Persona 5 will add another character and more things to the game. I mean its gonna be an almost complete different game like how they did Persona 4 : Golden. Where they added character and more story.

----------


## Tuck

> MLB The Show got its hooks into me again.  Mostly playing Road to the Show.  My infielder went straight from AA to the majors, so that's new.


Won a Gold Glove.

(I might be playing too much.)

----------


## Arsenal

> I think that is less half-assed and more that the conflicts they are dealing with operate on a scale not particularly impacted by a teenager's love life. 
> 
> Minor Kinda-Sorta Spoilers, But Not Anything Actually Specific:
> 
> 
> *spoilers:*
> 
> That being said, getting to the point of Romance means that you've maxed out a Social Link/Confidant, which does have some small story effect in Persona games, whether that maxing out was as friends or lovers, but the effect is the same either way and doesn't really have much actual impact on the main story (not counting the ones that max out automatically, which is just part of the story).  It's possible that Persona 5 Royal may add on some major (optional) story beats if you max out certain Confidants like Persona 3 Portable and Persona 4 Golden did, though. 
> *end of spoilers*


I meant half assed in the sense that the romance aspect of the game just kind of ... exists without serving any real purpose or bringing any unique in game benefit that wouldnt of been acquired regardless. The game itself doesnt even acknowledge the relationship exists except in optional interactions with that specific character which just seems odd to me. Given the plot Id never expect romance to be a major plot point but I think some additional/alternate scenes and interactions couldve helped tie everything together better to make it seem like it at least has some sort of impact. I guess what Im saying is that, to me, it just feels incomplete. Does that make sense?

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> Well the re-release of Persona 5 will add another character and more things to the game. I mean its gonna be an almost complete different game like how they did Persona 4 : Golden. Where they added character and more story.


I guess I could buy the vanilla version now to get my feet wet with the series. Never even played any of the games but I've been vaguely aware of the franchise.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> I guess I could buy the vanilla version now to get my feet wet with the series. Never even played any of the games but I've been vaguely aware of the franchise.


                 If you find a Vita for cheap , I'd suggest getting that and Persona 4 : Golden for it. Many consider that really the best Vita game for the system. Its a really good one. 

               I really wish Atlus would remaster Persona 3&4 for the PS4. I know many have pushed for them to do this for a long time.

https://www.dualshockers.com/e3-drea...persona-4-ps4/

----------


## Kevinroc

Been awhile since I posted in this thread. I've just started playing Okami HD on my Switch.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I've been playing Akiba's Beat on my Vita, and while I wouldn't day that it is anywhere near the best the console has to offer and the load times cam be ass, it's nowhere near as bad as the reviews I've seen for it, which mostly seem to be throwing hissy fits over it not being an actual sequel to the surprisingly great Akiba's Trip, and apparently mistaking thematic choices for technical limitations. 

Like, Tales of Hearts R is better in most ways, but AB is still a decently fun Tales clone with a cast that feels like our was ripped straight out of Sword Art Online Abridged at times, with the Main Character Asahi often being very reminiscent of a more mellow version of Abridged Kirito.

----------


## KOSLOX

A Plague Tale: Innocence
Nier: Automata

----------


## Tuck

> A Plague Tale: Innocence


How are you liking it?  I kind of have my eye on it for when I see a decent sale price.




> Nier: Automata


Game's amazing.

----------


## KOSLOX

> How are you liking it?  I kind of have my eye on it for when I see a decent sale price.


I really like it so far, granted I'm still pretty early into it.

I'm amazed that not only is it a proprietary engine, but how small the team that created it is.  It's a game that should really be getting a lot more attention.

----------


## Moon Ronin

Back to Elder Scrolls Online with Elsweyr and dragons yelling fus ro dah at me.

----------


## Zero Hunter

Gave Farcry: New Dawn a try and honestly I kind of like it.

On the flip side I played Kingdom Hearts 3 and gave up in it pretty fast.  There was just so much info dumping every 10 minutes talking about nonsense stuff from past games I had no idea what they were talking about since I have not played a KH since the first one.  I'm sure if you had been following this series from the start and played all the spinoffs and such it was great, but to someone who has just a casual knowledge of the lore it was just too much.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Spider-Man for the PS4.  It's really good, though I feel that they should have introduced the Challenge Tokens a few hours earlier.  And the Bomb missions are really testing my patience, since the (extremely fun) traversal mechanisms aren't precise enough that I feel like it's fully my fault when I don't get the best ranking.

Also, I'm torn been really liking Mary Jane's character and wanting to toss her into a lake after a certain Central Park mission where she's apparently so dedicated to her fun (albeit fairly linear) stealth mechanics that she's apparently trying to kill herself with them.

Also, is it just me, or do things like the pigeon chases and the selfie-based "treasure" hunt feel like it's inspired by Gravity Rush 2.  Which is only fair, some Kat feels like she's very much inspired by Spider-Man.

----------


## Master Planner

Path of Exile and Stellaris for PC. Spider-Man in PS4, but at hardest level, just to up the challenge.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

I finished Madden 18's "Longshot" which was a nice deal. It was kinda fun for what it was. I really liked how they did that and used Dan Marino in it. I really don't know if I'll play the rest of Madden 18 or not. But we shall see.

                 Also I started "Game of Thrones" a Telltale game for PS3. Its kinda sad how Telltale went. But the game is a decent deal storyline wise. I'm glad thus far its just violent and death. (Not into rape shit Game of Thrones delved into as a TV series).

----------


## The Ozman

Jumped back into DC Universe Online after over a year away from it. Still a bit disappointed I can't solo queue for older content, but I'm having a lot of fun playing in the DC sandbox again. Been a few decent DLC's since I last played.

----------


## KOSLOX

Haven't played it yet but I just got Bloodstained, so I'll start that up when I get home.

----------


## KOSLOX

Started up Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night yesterday.  It's awesome and lives up to the promise.  The story feels a bit weaker than Castlevania: SotN, but truthfully SOTN's story isn't that great as a standalone and benefits greatly from the entirety of the Castlevania lore.

----------


## BeastieRunner

Still working through Tales of Vesperia with my 2 oldest and playing the new Jurassic World: Evolution content which made a lot of fun changes like fish feeders for spinos, wetland requirments, and new cosmetic controls.

Tonight I fear we shall be changing from ToV because my wife & 2 oldest are more excited than dad because Crash Team Racing comes out!

----------


## Arsenal

I'm only in the very beginning of Dark Souls 3 but I feel comfortable saying it's probably the hardest game I've played so far. Even the intro boss whooped my ass.

----------


## Starter Set

Toal war 3 kingdoms.

Ah, i love that ambiance so much, always been a big fan of the romance of the 3 kingdoms book. And the game is real good, very different.

----------


## KOSLOX

> Toal war 3 kingdoms.
> 
> Ah, i love that ambiance so much, always been a big fan of the romance of the 3 kingdoms book. And the game is real good, very different.


I haven't picked this up yet but I'm taking a staycation the week of the 4th so I might get it then.

----------


## Tuck

Someone gave me an old Wii U, so I picked up Breath of the Wild.

Not sure I'm feeling it though.

Got the camera upgrade for my Hyrulian iPhone thing and got one of the memories.  That was the most interesting thing that's happened.

----------


## Starter Set

> I haven't picked this up yet but I'm taking a staycation the week of the 4th so I might get it then.


It's a fine game if you like the total war concept and the 3 kingdoms. And man, it's amazing how well they have optimized it. You can make that game run even on a quite low configuration. (and still looks acceptable)

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I'm stuck home sick, so I finished Spider-Man, and geez it's the ending heavy.  Now I just have to do the 3 DLC chapters.

I'm definitely not even going to try and get top ranks in the Drone or Bomb challenges.  Stealth and Combat Challenges were way more fun, since they don't demand high speed precision from the extremely fun, but also extremely imprecise, web-swinging mechanics.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

Going back to some Graveyard Keeper.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Beat Spider-Man and its DLC.  

Great game, and I really like the DLC, but it does feel disjointed.  Part 2 was the best part, but felt like it took place years after part one since Pete smoke have been WAAAAAY more pissed at the villains it happened immediately after part 1's ending.  Part 3 was by far the weakest, because it jumped from focusing on arguably the best side character in the vanilla game to focusing on arguably the worst side character (or at least the worst written one) in the vanilla game, and this didn't do much to improve that character's writing.  It had the best boss fights of the three, though, as well as the best side missions, partly because one of those side missions follows up in the aforementioned much better when side character.

Also, I started Sekiro at the insistence of my brother-in-law, and so far I like it, but the behind-the-back camera angle is maiking timing my deflections tricky, especially after Spider-Man's much more generous Perfect Dodge mechanics.  Màybe this was a bit of a hard pill to swallow, especially considering how my only real prior experience with the Soulsborne genre was Salt & Sanctuary.

Spider-Man does kind of make me want to go back and door around in Gravity Rush 2, maybe max out Kat's abilities and do all the photo collections.

----------


## Darrin Kelley

Bloodstained: Ritual Of The Night for Nintendo Switch.

Before this, I had not touched a Metroidvania style game since the heyday of the NES and the Sega Genesis.

I'm having a lot of fun with it. Can't recommend it higher.

----------


## Raye

Assassin's Creed Odyssey and City of Heroes, will be jumping back into Elder Scrolls Online in a couple days for an event so I can get a fancy mount. All on PC.

I actually ventured into the games section to see if anyone was playing City again now that it's risen from the ashes, on a private server, and was shocked to see no one mention it, especially since you can create knockoffs of existing characters with no worry of getting your name/costume changed. Seen a lot of great comic inspired costumes running around the game.

----------


## Moon Ronin

> Assassin's Creed Odyssey and City of Heroes, will be jumping back into Elder Scrolls Online in a couple days for an event so I can get a fancy mount. All on PC.
> 
> I actually ventured into the games section to see if anyone was playing City again now that it's risen from the ashes, on a private server, and was shocked to see no one mention it, especially since you can create knockoffs of existing characters with no worry of getting your name/costume changed. Seen a lot of great comic inspired costumes running around the game.


Does it still charge $15 a month to play it? To me it wasn't worth the cost.

----------


## Drumz

I'm not playing. I bought a bunch of games on Steam sale and won't touch it for ages again.

----------


## Starter Set

> I'm not playing. I bought a bunch of games on Steam sale and won't touch it for ages again.


Tell me about it, my steam library is full of mysterious games i can't even remember buying.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

I've upped the games I'm usually playing due to work and all. Anyhow here is the list I'm currently working on.


Game of Thrones : Telltale Game
Final Fantasy XIII
Dragon's Quest 11
The Order 1886
Lego Marvel Super-Heroes
Red Dead Redemption
Lollipop Chainsaw

----------


## Zero Hunter

Started up Metro: Exodus and am liking it so far.  The menus and such have taken a little to get used to though.  It kind of just throws you in feet first without a lot of explaining how things work.

----------


## lyons75

Assassin's Creed Odyssey! I thought my laptop wouldn't be able to run it but it plays just fine on low-medium settings

----------


## Starter Set

Marvel's Spider-Man, ps4, finally lol. Bought the game months ago but for some reason never really started it.

It's fun, New York is gorgeous and the game sure is casual players friendly. (which is cool, i sure as hell not gonna give crap to the devs for making an effort on that) 

It's easy though. Like, gee, the combats of course are a piece of cake but things like the exploration parts, when you're supposed to find some random backpacks and other shit you know, a giant column of light tells you exactly where the damn thing is lol.

Come on now, let us sweat a little.

----------


## Tuck

> It's easy though. Like, gee, the combats of course are a piece of cake


How far in are you?

The bases actually start requiring some strategy as you get further into the game.

----------


## Tuck

I know that the roster updates aren't supposed to affect game modes that are already in progress, but Sony has to get Tyler Skaggs out of The Show.  It's a little disturbing.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Marvel's Spider-Man, ps4, finally lol. Bought the game months ago but for some reason never really started it.
> 
> It's fun, New York is gorgeous and the game sure is casual players friendly. (which is cool, i sure as hell not gonna give crap to the devs for making an effort on that) 
> 
> It's easy though. Like, gee, the combats of course are a piece of cake but things like the exploration parts, when you're supposed to find some random backpacks and other shit you know, a giant column of light tells you exactly where the damn thing is lol.
> 
> Come on now, let us sweat a little.


                   The game is a good platinum to get and one you don't have to grind and do insane things to do. The hardest part is the Taskmaster challenges that I had to push myself a little on to get the extra costumes unlocked.

----------


## Zero Hunter

I know what I will be playing soon and that is Dragonquest Builders 2.  I LOVED that first game and am so looking forward to the sequel.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

> Marvel's Spider-Man, ps4, finally lol. Bought the game months ago but for some reason never really started it.
> 
> It's fun, New York is gorgeous and the game sure is casual players friendly. (which is cool, i sure as hell not gonna give crap to the devs for making an effort on that) 
> 
> It's easy though. Like, gee, the combats of course are a piece of cake but things like the exploration parts, when you're supposed to find some random backpacks and other shit you know, a giant column of light tells you exactly where the damn thing is lol.
> 
> Come on now, let us sweat a little.


There's also the secret photos, which you have to pretty much guess at with your knowledge of Marvel and NYC.  The best you can get, help-wise, is a relatively expensive mod that gives you a short-range radar for them, at the cost of not having a more combat-oriented mod available.

Also, the post-game DLC introduced much harder enemy types and bases, as well.

----------


## Starter Set

Well, i have spent a countless amount of hours on Arkham Knight so you know, more or less the same mechanics really. Maybe that's why it seems too easy to me.

But great game. And know what? It's actually relaxing to just play without any worries for once.

----------


## Starter Set

Finished Marvel's Spider-Man. That was a fun ride.

I haven't found one single thing who really bothered me and the sequel sure promises to be awesome. Yet, still more of a fan of Arkham City and Knight i must admit. (as super heroic open worlds go)

But yeah, great game. (no Baxter building though...shame, real shame)

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Went to playing Playstation All-Stars on Vita and its a decent fun game for what it was. What is sad is Sony really didn't have the IP's they have now a decade later. With Days Gone , Horizon Zero Dawn , more characters from Uncharted (Chloe etc) , Last of Us. So they were forced to use a bunch of IP's that made some chuckle (Parappa the Rapper) .

              The game sadly lost its online fighting part when Sony finally after 8+ years took it down.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

> Went to playing Playstation All-Stars on Vita and its a decent fun game for what it was. What is sad is Sony really didn't have the IP's they have now a decade later. With Days Gone , Horizon Zero Dawn , more characters from Uncharted (Chloe etc) , Last of Us. So they were forced to use a bunch of IP's that made some chuckle (Parappa the Rapper) .
> 
>               The game sadly lost its online fighting part when Sony finally after 8+ years took it down.


Yeah, I'd love to see a more polished sequel, but they could have put in more Japan Studio characters, like Kotoro (Puppeteer), Ico (Ico), Wander (Shadow of the Colossus), Raven and Yunica (Gravity Rush 1), and maybe put Iota and Atoi from Tearaway in as DLC.  And they definitely should have tried to get Spyro and Crash, as well as OG Dante, and maybe see if they could have gotten Sephiroth if they couldn't get Cloud.  Maybe You Narukami of Persona 4, as well.

On a semi-related now, I just replayed Uncharted Golden Abyss for the Vita, and I forgot how great it was.  It made me skip my massive queue to start playing the Nathan Drake collection, and I honestly like Golden Abyss a lot more than Drake's Fortune, thus far (though I'm only 40% of the way through Drake's Fortune so far).  I think it's largely do to the better pacing, since Bend Studio has the advantage of seeing how Naughty Dog improved the series for several installments before they made Golden Abyss.  I wish they made a sequel with less mandatory touch screen stuff.

----------


## Kevinroc

So I'm still at Okami HD. I got a little distracted by Persona Q2, Trials of Mana, and Bloodstained, but now I am back into it.

(And the occasional trip playing Super Mario Maker 2.)

----------


## TriggerWarning

Witcher 3.

After several aborted attempts over the last two years I finally dove into this game.  Its good enough to keep me playing, I'm probably at 100 hrs right now, but I don't understand why so many claim it to be one of the best games ever.  While fun its repetitive and the story is only so-so.  It especially pales compared to similar games like Horizon Zero Dawn.    I'm not sure how close to the end I am but its starting to feel tedious due to the repetitiveness - examine bodies, track monster, kill monster, rinse repeat.  Gwent is fun even if incredibly easy once you have even a mediocre deck - I beat the High Stakes Gwent quest on my first try without difficulty and without even having completed my deck (I was still missing Geralt and a couple of other hero cards).   I don't think I've lost a match since very early in the game.

----------


## Tuck

> Witcher 3.
> 
> After several aborted attempts over the last two years I finally dove into this game.  Its good enough to keep me playing, I'm probably at 100 hrs right now, but I don't understand why so many claim it to be one of the best games ever.  While fun its repetitive and the story is only so-so.  It especially pales compared to similar games like Horizon Zero Dawn.


I feel like open world games story element has to be looked at differently.  Personally, I think the looser the framework, the better.  It's about how strong the vignettes are (Towerful of Mice or The Bloody Baron).  A big deal about Witcher 3 is also the fully fleshed out side content.  A lot of games in the last four years have followed suit, so maybe that doesn't stand out as much as it did.  Not a lot of "gather X amount of Y and bring it to me" quests.

HZD's umbrella arc is more coherent because the main quest line is essentially going from location to location to hear an exposition dump.  (The dialogue options are utterly pointless in HZD too).

I love both games.  It's going to come down to personal preference at that point.

Oh, also, you're probably not near the end of the game unless you've passed the first time you thought you were at the end of the game.   :Big Grin:

----------


## BeastieRunner

I've been playing CTR non-stop.

Wife, kids, everyone.

----------


## chicainery

> Witcher 3.
> 
> After several aborted attempts over the last two years I finally dove into this game.  Its good enough to keep me playing, I'm probably at 100 hrs right now, but I don't understand why so many claim it to be one of the best games ever.  While fun its repetitive and the story is only so-so.  It especially pales compared to similar games like Horizon Zero Dawn.    I'm not sure how close to the end I am but its starting to feel tedious due to the repetitiveness - examine bodies, track monster, kill monster, rinse repeat.  Gwent is fun even if incredibly easy once you have even a mediocre deck - I beat the High Stakes Gwent quest on my first try without difficulty and without even having completed my deck (I was still missing Geralt and a couple of other hero cards).   I don't think I've lost a match since very early in the game.







> I feel like open world games story element has to be looked at differently.  Personally, I think the looser the framework, the better.  It's about how strong the vignettes are (Towerful of Mice or The Bloody Baron).  A big deal about Witcher 3 is also the fully fleshed out side content.  A lot of games in the last four years have followed suit, so maybe that doesn't stand out as much as it did.  Not a lot of "gather X amount of Y and bring it to me" quests.
> 
> HZD's umbrella arc is more coherent because the main quest line is essentially going from location to location to hear an exposition dump.  (The dialogue options are utterly pointless in HZD too).
> 
> I love both games.  It's going to come down to personal preference at that point.
> 
> Oh, also, you're probably not near the end of the game unless you've passed the first time you thought you were at the end of the game.


I've also been playing Witcher 3 (PS4) - on and off since around Christmas. Life is always busy and I only seem to get to play video games for more than an hour every now and again, so I haven't made it very far. The side quests have been very interesting and just as much fun as the main quests. 

I did get a little bit of time to play games today and chose to play Final Fantasy XIII (Xbox 360). My kids (9 and 7) were playing so well together that I was able to play a game for a couple of hours and didn't want to play something that would freak them out. They're easily frightened by dark imagery, so Witcher 3 was definitely a no go. 

Besides Witcher 3 and FF XIII, I've also been playing Red Dead Redemption (Xbox 360), God of War (PS4), Batman Arkham Asylum (Xbox 360), and the game I play the most - NBA 2K18 (PS4).

The last game that I beat was God of War III remaster (PS4). 

I really like playing video games, but don't often find myself with the amount of time that I really would like to play. That's one reason that I play NBA 2K18 so much, because I can play a complete game in around 40 minutes. That and I truly love basketball.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Between Amid Evil, Ion Fury, Rage 2 and DOOM Eternal, it's been a fun year for FPS games.

----------


## TriggerWarning

> Oh, also, you're probably not near the end of the game unless you've passed the first time you thought you were at the end of the game.


The last 20-30 hrs or so I've been trying to wrap up side quests, contracts, and treasure hunts.  Pretty much done with everything in Skellige unless a later quest takes me back there.   On the main quests I just made it Kaer Mohren. I looked at titles in a walkthrough and it looks like I'm about 75% through the main quests (I just finished Ugly Baby).  

But I haven't even touched the expansion stuff so I'm guessing another 30 hrs at least.

I just know that while I do like Witcher 3 I'm eager to be done whereas with Horizon Zero Dawn I wanted to keep going.

----------


## Starter Set

A hell lot of Kof 98 and a lil bit of Street Fighters 5.

----------


## Tuck

> But I haven't even touched the expansion stuff so I'm guessing another 30 hrs at least.


The expansions are 30 hours on their own.  You still have a solid chunk of the main game to go too.

Sorry . . . ?

----------


## Kevinroc

Fire Emblem: Three Houses.

This is going to take a while.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I finished Uncharted: Drake's Fortune, and while it was a very good game, I vehemently disagree with the common insistence that it was a little better than Uncharted: Golden Abyss, which, excessive Vita gimmicks aside (some of which, like the Gyroscopic Aim Assist, are great additions) is a notch or two better in pretty much all the important ways.  The pacing is better, the art direction is a bit better, the climbing is better, the shooting is better (thanks, Gyroscopic Aim Assist), the shooting while climbing is better, the collectibles are way better (though the lack of skins for completing then is a bit disappointed pointing), the enemy placement is better, the villains are much better (with better, but still not great, QTE boss fights), Chase has a much better character arc and voice acting than Uncharted 1 Elena (who is barely explored after the prologue), and the story is much better (no zombies, for one, barring a gag scene in Crushing Difficulty).  Of course, since one is the first game in the series, and the other is building upon years of improvements in the series, it would be kind of disappointing if that weren't the case.

Fortunately, Uncharted 2 send to be a notable step above both, but considering that I've heard it touted as arguably the best game in the series, I'm not surprised.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> I finished Uncharted: Drake's Fortune, and while it was a very good game, I vehemently disagree with the common insistence that it was a little better than Uncharted: Golden Abyss, which, excessive Vita gimmicks aside (some of which, like the Gyroscopic Aim Assist, are great additions) is a notch or two better in pretty much all the important ways.  The pacing is better, the art direction is a bit better, the climbing is better, the shooting is better (thanks, Gyroscopic Aim Assist), the shooting while climbing is better, the collectibles are way better (though the lack of skins for completing then is a bit disappointed pointing), the enemy placement is better, the villains are much better (with better, but still not great, QTE boss fights), Chase has a much better character arc and voice acting than Uncharted 1 Elena (who is barely explored after the prologue), and the story is much better (no zombies, for one, barring a gag scene in Crushing Difficulty).  Of course, since one is the first game in the series, and the other is building upon years of improvements in the series, it would be kind of disappointing if that weren't the case.
> 
> Fortunately, Uncharted 2 send to be a notable step above both, but considering that I've heard it touted as arguably the best game in the series, I'm not surprised.




                  To be fair Uncharted 1 was a game that was just starting everything out and it wasn't til a good while after PS3's return to dominance did people discover just how good that game was at the time for PS3. One gaming guy who runs a store joked with me that people who didn't buy a PS3 with Uncharted wanted the game so bad. Sony itself was shocked because they didn't realize the game would be in so much demand. That they had to approach Naughty Dog to make more of the game outside the game system it was bundled with.

                   By part #2 they had really upped their game. The great set pieces , the action , the characters. It really was a fantastic game. I used to love the city level where Drake battles soldiers while the entire city is collapsing around him comically through gun fights etc.

----------


## TriggerWarning

Having never played them, I bought the Uncharted collection a while back for the PS4.  I suppose they were good for their time but I got bored and quit early in the 3rd game.

----------


## Arsenal

Picked up the Bioshock collection while it was on sale along with Zero Horizon Dawn. Played through Bioshock Infinite first and while it was a fun ride, I wish it was longer.  Think I’m gonna do ZHD next.

----------


## TriggerWarning

> Picked up the Bioshock collection while it was on sale along with Zero Horizon Dawn. Played through Bioshock Infinite first and while it was a fun ride, I wish it was longer.  Think Im gonna do ZHD next.


Horizon Zero Dawn is the best game I've played in a long long time.   Be warned though, the first hour or two can feel a bit tedious as you start out as a pint size version of the character you'll be most of the game.  Its basically a tutorial to explain to you the controls and give you some emotional connection to your adoptive father.   You have to get past it and past a ceremony that happens in the first few hours of the game to get to the open world part of the game where the game really shines.  What really stands out is the story.  As the game progresses you'll find recordings and documents from the past telling you how this world came to be like it is and I found it very compelling.  It made me want to keep playing just to keep learning more.

----------


## Master Planner

Undefeated. A nice indie project by 3 japanese students. You play as a Superman type hero.I hope this game will be a calling for big gaming companies to do a proper Superman game in the future.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2wwLtUgjDc

----------


## Starter Set

Tekken 7, grinding the last few trophies i was still missing.

Finally got them all. Weirdly enough, the last one was to just win a tournament game, which apparently i never had done till today.

----------


## KOSLOX

Fire Emblem: Three Houses 

My first playthrough is male Byleth/Golden Stag.

----------


## Lucyfer

I have a lot of games and decide what I want to play on a day-to-day basis. Today it was Spider-Man PS4 with my NG+++, reached the second DLC again.

Playing on ultimate this time and having as tough a time with it as I thought I would. I do enjoy the interaction between Peter and Miles tho.

----------


## Starter Set

Animal Crossing New Leaf, DS.

Man, that stuff is more addictive than heroin.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I'm playing Ni no Kuni 2 for the PS4.  I cranked it up to expert difficulty since I heard that the otherwise robust battle system was no fun at the base level, and now it's playing like a good Tales game at normal difficulty, and if pretty fun.  I still wasn't really able to get too into it because the story just feels a bit too twee, as the British would say, until Goldpaw, where the story and the kingdom building mechanics started to really open up.  I still wish that Roland was the main character rather than Evan, though, because Evan's goals are really without any form of nuance and it might have been interesting playing the mentor figure.  That being said, while I tend to be more on the "Patriotism is the last refuge of a scoundrel" side of the spectrum, I'm surprisingly irked by the fact that the President of not-America is cheerfully helping some completely inexperienced child become an absolute monarch.

Also, is it just me, or is No no Kuni 2 like the equal and opposite of Dragon Quest XI?

Like, they are both famous for utilizing the art style of legendary manga/anime artists and tends to have very silly naming conventions, but where DQXI is the crystallization of DQ's traditional then-based style, NnK2 is continuing Ni no Kuni's tradition of drastically changing is gameplay each iteration (the original DS game being pretty turn-based) to the point of basically being Tales of Studio Ghibli right now.  Not to mention that both games have pretty much random limit break systems, in the form of Pep and Awakenings.

Where DQXI's art style is uniformly excellent (though there might be a grace period before it no longer feels like it's in the uncanny valley), its music was largely panned for poor midi quality and a largely unoriginal composition, meanwhile NnK2's art is generally considered to have taken a step backwards (mostly due to replacing what was arguably the most beautiful overworld in JRPG history with a more generic-looking 3D map with chibi characters and blurry textures), but it's soundtrack is pretty high quality orchestral tracks (someone also somewhat derivative of NnK 1).

And so on, and so forth.

I'm also playing Trails of Cold Steel 2 on the Vita in preparation for ToCS 3 coming out in America in October, and it's excellent across the board.  I also have Sonic and the Black Knight for the Wii a try, and it's great in absolutely every way, except gameplay.  They really should remake the Storybook games without the motion controls at some point, because they easily have the best aesthetics, characters, and stories in the Sonic series, and lots of sequel potential open for exploration.  Sonic in Wonderland, Sonic in the Wild West, Sonic in Grimm's Fairy Tales, etc...

----------


## Sunny

Assassin's Creed Odyssey

----------


## Captain M

Deeeeeply addicted to FE three houses

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*Final Fantasy VIII (PS3)*

I have no idea why news and memes of the remaster made me decide to play it, I have even less of an idea why I commenced to playing the thing.

----------


## Starter Set

Ancestors the humankind odyssey.

Very original, very cool.

----------


## BeastieRunner

While waiting for the next CTR Grand Prix (with Sypro!!) to drop, I'm knee deep back into some No Man's Sky.

The Beyond update is amazing. I love the new base mechanics and menus. Even getting some new planet variations I haven't seen before as well as some new fauna-types and mega fauna.

----------


## Hiromi

World of Warcraft classic

----------


## Zero Hunter

I played Assassins Creed III remastered.  The main game ran fine but when I tried to play Liberation Remastered it was a buggy mess that crashed multiple times on my PS4.  I gave up and sent it back to Gamefly after about the 4th crash.

----------


## Arsenal

Started Bioshock 1 last night. Will likely take another crack at Dark Souls 3 afterwards.

----------


## KOSLOX

I just picked up Astral Chain so I'm alternating that with Fire Emblem.

----------


## Sunny

Started playing Gears of War 5 over the weekend.  Looks pretty good so far.

----------


## c_e_UofU

I wish so much that somebody would evolve that concept. I get it, they feel it would be too boring to just give us the map. But still, there has to be a new way to do this right?

----------


## c_e_UofU

> I'm enjoying the new Spidey but I'm so, so tried of once again having to go through all of the same-old, same-old open world mechanics liking climbing the to top of certain buildings to reveal map sections.


I wish so much that somebody would evolve that concept. I get it, they feel it would be too boring to just give us the map. But still, there has to be a new way to do this right?

----------


## oliver009

PUBG, Supermario Bros, and MGS

----------


## GOLGO 13

*Empire Warriors: Tower Defense* on ipad is my new obsession.  Playing it every day, even at work.

----------


## Mr Abductor

2nd Bloodstained game that just came out on the Xbox Pass, going to play Jump Force after i've 100% BS.

----------


## Personamanx

Bought River City Girls for PS4 last night. Only a few hours in, but I'm having fun with it. Maybe it's just been a while since I've played an old-school beat 'em up, but it's a tough game. Ideally you have a friend to play local co-op with, but it's not unbeatable solo. Just more difficult.

----------


## Denirac

Telltale’s Walking Dead (again)

----------


## Nopozyzy

XCOM 2, Wild Arms XF, Dragon Quest III, The Alliance Alive, Indivisible, World War Z.

----------


## Starter Set

Shinobi Striker, The Last of Us (remastered version), both on ps4.

----------


## KOSLOX

Played Return of the Obra Dinn over the weekend.  I've been playing a lot of Pokémon: Let's Go, Eevee and Hollow Knight as well.

I'm debating whether to get The Outer Worlds (XB1) or Luigi's Mansion this weekend.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> I'm debating whether to get The Outer Worlds (XB1) or Luigi's Mansion this weekend.


The Outer Worlds, definitely.  

But really, you can get the Xbox Game Pass (which includes TOW) for $1, so you could grab both without having to dig too far into your pockets if you wanted to.

----------


## BeastieRunner

Playing the new PvZ ... it's actually really good, complete with couch co-op this time.

----------


## GilGarciaJr

I was going through "Mega Man: the Wily Wars" when I picked up my Sega Genesis Mini pre-order, but a couple weeks later, picked up "Dragon Quest IX" in a local vintage gaming store, so any spare gaming time has been on that.

----------


## MASTER-OF-SUPRISE

I've recently been doing a Railroad playthrough in Fallout 4. It's been pretty interesting. As well as trying to get the new Overwatch Halloween terror skins. I've already got all the challenge skins.

----------


## Midvillian1322

Plowed through outterworlds and had a blast with it.  But yea not gonna replay it with different choices. Maybe in the future though. Just bought withcer 3 wild hunt for like 10bucks on sale. Gonna play that again for now. I jump on and off of Destiny 2 all the time

----------


## babyblob

Am currently playing Final Fantasy 3 on old school Snes

And Just got a new pc game I want to try out called Pillars of Eternity 2

----------


## KOSLOX

Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild and Axiom Verge

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Just finishing up Tokyo Xanadu on my Vita, and it's way better than the reviews led me to expect, even with the clearly rushed localization.  All the reviewers were saying that it was basically a Persona game using Ys' game mechanics and Trails of Cold Steel's aesthetics and orbments, and all of that is true, but really doesn't do justice to the game as a whole.

If anything, I would say that the story is basically Persona 3 meets Kingdom Hearts, the gameplay is a 3D version of Ys Origin's, with more customization (thanks to the orbment system), and the cast is basically like variations on people from Persona 3-5, and just as likeable once you see their bonding events.  I'm debating whether I should try and do a second playthrough on my Vita, or start fresh from the expanded PS4 version.  Anyone have a recommendation on that front?

----------


## babyblob

Just ordered South Park Stick of Truth for the Pc and am looking forward to that coming in next week.  As well As baldur's Gate and Civ 3.  So between them and Final Fantasy 3 My game time is going to be very busy next week when they arrive.

----------


## babyblob

Just installed Stick Of Truth on my pc.  So I am going to go nuts playing that today.

----------


## BeastieRunner

Can't stop playing Crash Team Racing. And they just "leaked" development artwork for a new crash game.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I played Death Stranding over the weekend. It's a slow burn but I dig it.

----------


## Starter Set

Battlefront 2. Been a long time since last time i played and man, what is that? A capital supremacy mode? A coop mode?

Well, the coop mode is kinda disapointing but at long last, at looooooong last they finally added a conquest like mode to that game.

Good game. It's a really good game now.

----------


## gordonm

Outer Worlds. Really good but also really short. A mission that you'd think is the turning point that leads into the second half of the main story actually turns out to be the final mission.

----------


## TriggerWarning

Finished Assassins Creed Odyssey after some 120 hrs or so.   I guess I'm done, there were no end credits and no essential quests left.   I thought something bugged out because I expected end credits or some sort of obvious final cut scene but all I got was dinner and a killing the Ghost with nothing to indicate I'd finished other than a message saying I could start a game+.  

Played about 5 hours of Diablo 3 and found it kind of meh as its just button mashing and repetitive.   Gave up on it, not sure I'll go back. 

Now working on the last game I bought many months ago during the days of play Playstation sale:  Divinity Original Sin II.   I can already tell I'd rather be on a PC for this as navigating the menu's is tedious with a controller.  Too early in the game though to say if I like it or not.

----------


## TriggerWarning

> Just ordered South Park Stick of Truth for the Pc and am looking forward to that coming in next week.  As well As baldur's Gate and Civ 3.  So between them and Final Fantasy 3 My game time is going to be very busy next week when they arrive.


Have you ever played Baldurs Gate before?   I really like the game but Baldurs Gate II is SOOOOOOO much better.   BG1 is not a bad game, it will just seem forever flawed to you once you've played BGII.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Im starting to get used to Death Stranding.

Kh3 demo is fun and nostalgic but Sora has not aged well.  He is too grating.

----------


## Starter Set

Star Wars the Old Republic.

It's good to be back.

----------


## Master Planner

Fire Pro Wrestling World.

From WWE Smackdown:Here Comes the Pain ,i had to play a wrestling for so many hours. Tons of possibilities.

----------


## Starter Set

Paranoia on PC.

Pretty much what i expected, nothing more, nothing less. Fun little game if you enjoy the Paranoia universe and don't expect too much.

----------


## Sacred Knight

> Star Wars the Old Republic.
> 
> It's good to be back.


I'd so love for this game and II to be remastered.  Modern graphics, meaningful cut content restored, etc.

----------


## Starter Set

> I'd so love for this game and II to be remastered.  Modern graphics, meaningful cut content restored, etc.


Sounds like you're talking about Knights of the old republic.

Star Wars the Old Repulic is the mmo. But i sure agree with you.

----------


## Sacred Knight

Woops, yep I misread, I was thinking of KOTOR.   :Smile:

----------


## KOSLOX

Just finished Jedi: Fallen Order (I really hope this gets a sequel or a large story DLC), I've been playing Star Wars: The Old Republic and Battlefront again lately as well ginning up my excitement for Ep. IX.

----------


## chicainery

Got some good looking games for Christmas and started playing The Last of Us Remastered for PS4. I've not played a game like this before and I'm enjoying it so far.

I also finished Batman Arkham Asylum and Red Dead Redemption a few months ago. Both were excellent.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*SPIDER-MAN (2018)*

I love the game, but it's the weakest game in wall crawling and charged jumping department. Two of the LEGO games have better wall crawling mechanics.


*RESIDENT EVIL 2 (2019):*

I love this remake, and Mr. X is strangely adorable.

----------


## Starter Set

some space hulk deathwing.

meh, it's not bad but it gets boring rather quickly to shoot at endless waves of genestealer.

----------


## KOSLOX

Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice - Xbox One
Deadly Premonitions: Origins - Switch

----------


## MacrossPlus

John Woo's Stranglehold-Xbox 360
Burnout 3-Xbox
The Fast & The Furious-PS2
NBA Hangtime-PSX
MK 11-PS4

----------


## Starter Set

Back on some Third Age Total War.

And a bit of Tekken.

----------


## ETMike1988

Gears 5 (nowadays), Ghost Recon: Wildlands (previously), Ghost Recon: Breakpoints (don't like it, so I abandoned it), Gears of War 4 (previously)

----------


## FuzzyElf

*Star Trek Dominion Wars (2001)* 

It's kinda hard to believe but this game is so awesome, if you are never played in this game, i recommend you try to play in this amazing game.

----------


## BeastieRunner

Wrapping up a female Quinari warrior play-though of Dragon Age: Inquisition. Trying to get the married to Sera option. This is my 5th complete play-though of DAI (I have several unfinished play-throughs). I think I have 9 or 10 complete play-throughs of DAO.

Still playing Crash Team Racing; the Grand Prix mode is super fun still!

Super Mega Baseball 2 and the recent Overcooked 2 DLC is getting some love now and again.

I broke down and got Battefront II and much like No Man's Sky, holy crap, what a turnaround!

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*SPIDER-MAN (2018)*

I wanted to start it after completing _Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night_, but I 100% this game and all dlc before completing half of the cool new Igavania.

The camera turning around in this one is kinda worse than it is in Treyarch's Spider-Man 3, only it doesn't have moments of camera spazzing when my back is set against the wall.

----------


## TheSuperMule

Death Stranding. It's pretty good!

----------


## TriggerWarning

Just finished Days Gone.   It got ravaged in a lot of reviews but I liked the idea of it being an open world zombie game so I picked it up on a sale.    I really liked it.  It had a great story and great gameplay and fighting the hordes was a blast.   Its a lot like The Witcher 3 and Horizon Zero Dawn and while I definitely like HZD better I think I liked Days Gone more than Witcher 3.

----------


## Starter Set

Lot of good ol' Oblivion, which is definetly my favorite elder scroll game and i'm re-doing the zerg campaign in Starcraft 2. (and it's awesome, say what you want about Blizzard but they know how to make a story mode)

----------


## Midvillian1322

I got a PS4 pro for the holidays after being AN Xbox guy since the 360. I burned through God of War, spiderman, Horizon Zero dawn, Uncharted 4, Last of us remastered.

I've played the older God of war games and always enjoyed them but I cant think of a single game that had as drastic a jump in story quality then GOW 3 to The newer God of war. I mean it wasnt just the written story of God of war it was the nuance in the acting  and animation. Small things like early in the game Kratos reaching out to comfort Atreus and pulling his hand back before he can do it. These little Gems of story telling. Where the previous God of war games were as subtle as a sledge hammer. Also despite the voice actor looking like hes morphing into Michale Jackson in real life. He just brought so much to the role. Anyway it's an old game, nd I'm not saying anything yall dont know. Just loved it. Spiderman was great aswell and legit made me cry at the end. Horizon Zero dawn was good too.

Any other Ps4 exclusives you guys would recommend?

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> I got a PS4 pro for the holidays after being AN Xbox guy since the 360. I burned through God of War, spiderman, Horizon Zero dawn, Uncharted 4, Last of us remastered.
> 
> I've played the older God of war games and always enjoyed them but I cant think of a single game that had as drastic a jump in story quality then GOW 3 to The newer God of war. I mean it wasnt just the written story of God of war it was the nuance in the acting  and animation. Small things like early in the game Kratos reaching out to comfort Atreus and pulling his hand back before he can do it. These little Gems of story telling. Where the previous God of war games were as subtle as a sledge hammer. Also despite the voice actor looking like hes morphing into Michale Jackson in real life. He just brought so much to the role. Anyway it's an old game, nd I'm not saying anything yall dont know. Just loved it. Spiderman was great aswell and legit made me cry at the end. Horizon Zero dawn was good too.
> 
> Any other Ps4 exclusives you guys would recommend?


                 Persona 5 I have heard is a good one. So you should try it.  Ni No Kuni : Remastered (the Wraith of White Witch on PS3) is also a good one as is Ni No Kuni : Revenant Kingdom.

----------


## Enigma

I finally got around to playing Homesick. It was a beautiful little exploration, especially given that I got it on steam sale as usual. I love these storytelling games when I just need to relax.

----------


## AlbrechtMyers

Lightmatter  :Cool:

----------


## The Kid

> I got a PS4 pro for the holidays after being AN Xbox guy since the 360. I burned through God of War, spiderman, Horizon Zero dawn, Uncharted 4, Last of us remastered.
> 
> I've played the older God of war games and always enjoyed them but I cant think of a single game that had as drastic a jump in story quality then GOW 3 to The newer God of war. I mean it wasnt just the written story of God of war it was the nuance in the acting  and animation. Small things like early in the game Kratos reaching out to comfort Atreus and pulling his hand back before he can do it. These little Gems of story telling. Where the previous God of war games were as subtle as a sledge hammer. Also despite the voice actor looking like hes morphing into Michale Jackson in real life. He just brought so much to the role. Anyway it's an old game, nd I'm not saying anything yall dont know. Just loved it. Spiderman was great aswell and legit made me cry at the end. Horizon Zero dawn was good too.
> 
> Any other Ps4 exclusives you guys would recommend?


Bloodborne is one I would recommend

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Bloodborne is one I would recommend


Actually downloaded this gonna give it a go next. Persona 5 I tried but not really my type of game. Not huge on anime outside being a huge dragonball z fan in the late 90s as a kid.

----------


## Enigma

I just finished F.E.A.R. I am not normally affected by horror in any format, but this did get a couple of jumps out of me in the latter third, and those nightmares that rush you are freaky as hell. I'm really starting to enjoy playing horror games at night with the lights off. Resident Evil I remastered up next, the nostalgia is going to be amazing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jackalope89

Playing Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order. Good game so far. Some parts though, kind of a pain to figure out the puzzles. Not to mention its kind of easy to get lost at times (even with the map).

Its kind of like, at the core, a much more leveled down version of Force Unleashed. That said, there's also notable differences. Like in Force Unleashed, its basically playing as an OP character and getting stronger (moreso in FU2). And a slight deviation, you can defeat most enemies quite quickly. Fallen Order though, heh. Not a power fantasy at all. You play as a Padawan survivor of Order 66, and while vanilla Stormtroopers are canon fodder, other enemies can easily wipe you out. But you do gradually get stronger, and the characters are interesting too.

My issues, I just have poor directional sense inside such big games is all. Plus, its filled with various puzzles you need to solve in quite a few ways.

----------


## IonRyner

Been playing FFXIV as a white mage, being a healer is fun though it can be stressful at times. Another game I've been playing is Resident Evil 2 Remake, one game I've been waiting for but has been pushed back to september is cyberpunk 2077

----------


## hurtlinghurdle

I have been playing a god awful (but so good) idle game called ngu idle....DON"T JUDGE ME! I also have been playing Victoria 2 and crusader kings 2 by paradox interactive. These games are a nice departure from total war games which quickly turn into a map painting exercise.

----------


## Otto Gruenwald

Dead by Daylight. Doctor's pretty fun after they buffed him.

----------


## IonRyner

FFXIV playing a white mage as main healer, its fun but can be stressful especially when dealing with people who just stands there and doesn't bother to get out of the way of an attack when they can

----------


## Odd Rödney

monster_hunter-_world_iceborne_-_publicity_-_h_2019.jpg

Monster Hunter World: Iceborne! I play most evenings and I love it! On my lunch break I play Breath Of The Wild on the Switch, it's rad too.

----------


## Starter Set

Some WOW, demon hunter. Pretty cool lore.

----------


## maninthemacintosh1606

I know it is not very current but I finally got around to Wolfenstein 2 (on ps4), so good.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Dead by Daylight. Doctor's pretty fun after they buffed him.


I like watching Achievement Hunter play DbD. Just so much entertaining comedy from them. Also, I don't think there's too many playing that game that can bully the killer.

----------


## Odd Rödney

> Bloodborne is one I would recommend


That game is freakin' awesome! I love the challenging nature of the game and just the Lovecraftian vibe of the whole thing.

----------


## Montressor

I currently divide my free time between Phantasy Star Online v2 (Sylverant servers), a heavily-modded GTA San Andreas, and the addictive and hunger-inducing Cook! Serve! Delicious! 2.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Playing Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order. Good game so far. Some parts though, kind of a pain to figure out the puzzles. Not to mention its kind of easy to get lost at times (even with the map).
> 
> Its kind of like, at the core, a much more leveled down version of Force Unleashed. That said, there's also notable differences. Like in Force Unleashed, its basically playing as an OP character and getting stronger (moreso in FU2). And a slight deviation, you can defeat most enemies quite quickly. Fallen Order though, heh. Not a power fantasy at all. You play as a Padawan survivor of Order 66, and while vanilla Stormtroopers are canon fodder, other enemies can easily wipe you out. But you do gradually get stronger, and the characters are interesting too.
> 
> My issues, I just have poor directional sense inside such big games is all. Plus, its filled with various puzzles you need to solve in quite a few ways.


I enjoyed the puzzles but I agree about the Maps. The actual map gives you very little detail. It's easy to miss a diverging path your suppose to take and end up going I circles. I cheated and used a guide to go back and get all the collectibles later for alot of the levels

----------


## Jackalope89

> I enjoyed the puzzles but I agree about the Maps. The actual map gives you very little detail. It's easy to miss a diverging path your suppose to take and end up going I circles. I cheated and used a guide to go back and get all the collectibles later for alot of the levels


I will say, I wish quick travel was put in for the various areas in each map. That way, rather then having to spend 15 minutes or longer making sure you're taking the right path back to an area, you can just go there. Especially on the other end of the map.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

red dead redemption 2.

Lenny and Arthur getting drinks was a hoot.

----------


## Sunny

Red Dead Redemption 2 and Ghost Recon Breakpoint

----------


## Personamanx

Started playing Final Fantasy X this morning. The HD remaster of X, and X-2 were on sale for PS4. It's fine so far, weirded by how everyone can hold their breath indefinitely but I'm having an alright time with it.

----------


## Robotech Master

Hopped back into Fire Emblem: Three Houses since the DLC added a whole side story with new characters.  Finished the side-story, which unlocked those characters in the main story along with new quests and stuff, so went ahead and started a new route (Silver Snow, having completed Verdant Wind and Azure Moon previously) using the new characters.

----------


## Xalfrea

Playing original FF7 on the Switch for the first time. I am aware of the characters and a number of stuff that happens in the game thanks to friends, pop culture knowledge, Kingdom Hearts, Smash, FF7MA and other stuff, but I never had any context for them. Playing the game for the first time, I can certainly see why it made such a huge splash back when it first came out. If I had a PS4 I would get the remake, but even then now that I'm more aware of the game I can properly follow news and development on the remake and be excited.

----------


## Enigma

I've been playing a little bit of Path of Exile, but my interest in the end game is pretty much non-existent at this point, so I just play through the story with a new build once in a while. I'm considering a Diablo I playthrough at some point, and maybe a rerun of Torchlight I and II. I have a week of mid-March, so I will probably try and do a D1 run and maybe finally play The Witcher I.

----------


## Starter Set

Let's see, Carcassonne and Onirim on steam and Power Rangers battle for the grid on ps4.

Carcassone is a pretty good adaptaion of the board game, same with Onirim. (which is a solo card game) Power Rangers now, well, it's not that bad but it is about as close to good as the last Terminator movie.

Somehow it still enjoy it though.

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

Right now Caravan Stories and Cryptact or however the second one is spelled, PS4 free to play games, the former is a crazy at times game with some of the characters and the latter is sadly ending in May...

----------


## Lindsey

My new addiction is Monster Hunter World: Iceborne

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Kirby Star Allies

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Ff7r demo was pretty good.

Rdr2 continues to be enjoyable.

----------


## BeastieRunner

No Man's Sky dropped another huge free update (living ships and the return of community events) so between that and Crash Team Racing's finale Grand Prix, that's been my playlist.

The Avengers game and Diablo IV have been on my radar. DIV's couch co-op with split UI for mods/equipment/stash looks amazing. Avengers looks like our first non-Spidey and Bats game that will be good since the first 2 MUAs (I do not like the new one).

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Ar Nosurge Plus on my Vita, Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword on the Wii, and Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance on the PS4.

I just started the last one, but is it just me or does Flowmotion just break the combat system completely? Also, the massive zones with no minimap, and where you can't see enemies until you are right up against them, don't really seem to fit the time limits imposed by the Drop system.  Does this get better as the game goes on?

----------


## TheRay

Dark Cloud.

----------


## Starter Set

X-com Apocalypse.

Could very well be my favorite UFO/X-COM game.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Elder Scrolls Online.  Played it for a month or two when it first launched and liked it well enough but didn't stick with it.  Got back on it about a month ago and have been completely hooked.  Reminds me of Warframe or Path of Exile in the way that a decent game just quietly kept improving and eventually got really good.  Whether you're judging it by the standards of an MMO or a singleplayer TES game, there's a ridiculous amount content (even solo content) in the game.  

Plus, Vampire Lords are coming back, and I'm not about to miss out on that 
00po8o64ktd41.jpg




> I've been playing a little bit of Path of Exile, but my interest in the end game is pretty much non-existent at this point


I love PoE but my horrible luck means I always get stuck around yellow maps when it comes to the end game.  Sometimes even white maps if it's especially bad.  Took a break from the last league earlier than usual because of it.  Delirium's looking good though.

----------


## MASTER-OF-SUPRISE

Mortal Kombat 11 and Subnautica lately.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Red dead redemption 2

I finished chapter 3.

"Blessed are the Peacemakers" is my favorite mission so far. I liked the stealth aspects even if the game screws you over with its framing device. Arthur's blurred vision makes it hard to properly judge the distance between you and your target. The radar vision from the beginning of the game could be useful.

I can see why people hate the Grays and Braithwaites portion of the game. It feels plotholey and might have worked better if they seperated the gang more between the two families. Maybe you could have chosen which family to support?

In the early stages of chapter 4, the chase sequences are pretty annoying but did make me think of AC. I wish Mary had a bigger role in this chapter than being a side mission.

----------


## TheRay

> Havent played much in the way of real games lately.


This is me. Id like to own a console again already.

----------


## Starter Set

Saint Seiya Shining Soldiers. 

Helps me kill some time lol.

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

Still playing Caravan stories, what other game allows you to both fight animals like birds and snakes and bunnies and dogs and cats and have them on your team right next to the crossdressing dancer, who is standing in between the bass and the goldfish allies...

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*Resident Evil* original trilogy. Current events remind me of these, so I decided to give each the 5,000th spin.

I love that the Arranged Mode (I forgot its name in the other Director's Cut that is not Dual Shock Edition) for the original game gives you the infinite Magnum and has the outfit room unlocked by default instead of giving you a key for it.

----------


## hurtlinghurdle

I'm currently on the edge of my seat waiting for mount and blade 2 banner lord to come out...only a couple days left!

----------


## Tuck

Just finished Control the other day. 

Really enjoyed it, but the good stuff is backloaded.  I was scratching my head over the level of acclaim for a while, even though I was enjoying it well enough.

The ashtray bit is one of the best sequences I've played in a while. 

And that Dynamite song is stuck in my head now.

----------


## Tuck

> MLB The Show got its hooks into me again.  Mostly playing Road to the Show.  My infielder went straight from AA to the majors, so that's new.


Won a Triple Crown.  

I don't care about trophies, but seriously, no trophy for that???  :Confused:

----------


## Jackalope89

Kind of jumping between Fallout 4 on Xbox One (you can use mods), Star War Jedi: Fallen Order, and whatever right now.

----------


## MacrossPlus

Currently played through Street Fighter V: Champion Edition

----------


## ChrisIII

I've been playing the Assasin's Creed series. Started getting interested with Origins and Odyssey, but then started to check out the rest of the series mainly starting with the PS4 remasters.


Loved the Ezio stuff, but 3 feels somewhat more limited and it's new mechanics (hunting, sailing etc) sort of feel like they were a demo for IV's stuff which I just mostly finished. Plus Conner generally seemed to be a fairly wooden character, especially compared to Ezio, Edward, and Haytham who you start the game with. Currently on Rogue which is sort of an interquel between IV and III.

----------


## Tuck

> I've been playing the Assasin's Creed series. Started getting interested with Origins and Odyssey, but then started to check out the rest of the series mainly starting with the PS4 remasters.
> 
> 
> Loved the Ezio stuff, but 3 feels somewhat more limited and it's new mechanics (hunting, sailing etc) sort of feel like they were a demo for IV's stuff which I just mostly finished. Plus Conner generally seemed to be a fairly wooden character, especially compared to Ezio, Edward, and Haytham who you start the game with. Currently on Rogue which is sort of an interquel between IV and III.


How are you finding the controls?

I feel like if I went from Odyssey to ACII I'd want to smash my controller.

I actually like ACIII, but you have to grind your way through 5-7 hours before anything interesting happens.  And, unfortunately, I'm not sure how you could remove those opening hours and the overall narrative work.  (So, I have to concede that any game that takes 7 hours to get good is a bad game.)

----------


## MacrossPlus

Been playing through all the of the Midway Sports games. I miss those type of games

----------


## Jackalope89

Right now, hopping between Fallout New Vegas, 4, and installing Fallout 3 as I type this. All on the Xbox One/360. Though Fallout 4 I can install mods with that.

----------


## ChrisIII

> How are you finding the controls?
> 
> I feel like if I went from Odyssey to ACII I'd want to smash my controller.
> 
> I actually like ACIII, but you have to grind your way through 5-7 hours before anything interesting happens.  And, unfortunately, I'm not sure how you could remove those opening hours and the overall narrative work.  (So, I have to concede that any game that takes 7 hours to get good is a bad game.)



The fencing-style fighting is probably some of the least smooth in the older games-seems like something they mostly improved with in the last few. I've played a bunch of Uncharted and other games so I'm used to the climbing although the jumping sometimes is annoying if you don't time/line it up right. The "total stealth" and trying to catch people when they've got way too much of a head start on some missions can get super annoying too.

----------


## Enigma

I have also been considering diving back into the AC games recently. I played Ezio's run as it came out and I'm so glad that I did. I have Black Flag and Unity on Steam, but when I played Black Flag previously I wasn't a fan of the whole sailing thing and never finished the game. Unity just didn't run on my old computer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tuck

> Unity just didn't run on my old computer


Unity didn't run on _anything._  :Big Grin:

----------


## ChrisIII

Played Liberation, which came with III. While the heroine and setting (New Orleans/Bayou/Chicken Itza) were interesting, the mechanics were kind of half-baked (especially the persona system) and the ending was just kind of abrupt (Not talking about the "fake" ending here, which kind of ties into the whole "Abstergo entertainment propoganda" subplot from IV and Rogue). Kind of funny that Aveline and the Templars went through all that just to get a voice recording (and not one that really supports the Templar's POV) pretty much, as oppossed to the mind-controlling apples and the spying observatory.

----------


## YounG03

I think the Uncharted Trilogy is the best game ever. I enjoyed the Batman Arkham Series and the Spiderman game but man was this game magnificent. I just finished yesterday. Im about to start on Dead by Deadlight, Friday the 13th or Last of us for the first time. id ya like thee games?

Also did ya like NBA Playground which is on le for 10 dollars or Bee stimulator?

----------


## Tuck

> I think the Uncharted Trilogy is the best game ever.


Have you played Uncharted 4 or Lost Legacy?  

Definitely worthwhile if you enjoyed the first three that much.

----------


## YounG03

Not yet but i downloaded part 4 and is in my schedule. How ya feel about the NBA games

----------


## Gurz

*Pokemon X* Only 1 badge left.  :Smile:

----------


## Jackalope89

There are times when I wish games that only ever got a 1 off would at least be remastered. Like Stubbs the Zombie. Unlike most zombie games, you ARE the zombie and reason for the outbreak in a 1950s style super city. Over the top, fun, interesting abilities, and you can command your horde to be your meat shields. Fun game, if you've ever played it. And though short by today's standards, it really only needs an improvement in the graphics, truthfully.

----------


## Tuck

> Not yet but i downloaded part 4 and is in my schedule. How ya feel about the NBA games


Had to look up NBA Playground.  

Reminds me of NBA Jam.  That game was fun.  I might take a look.

----------


## alirafami

Playing Batman: Arkham Knight and i think this game is epic and smooth as hell. Not a single loading screen. Improved combat and flight. Huge map really detailed.
Again this game is awesome from everything to the graphics to the Arkham Knight and Scarecrow, to the improved combat, animations, sprawling open world, amount of detail, boss fights, ending, relationships and characters and freaking BATMOBILE, this game is everything that you would want from a Batman game and more!

----------


## ChrisIII

It's kind of interesting how the Templars AC games sort of go back and forth between being super-evil "Cartoon villains" (Such as in the Ezio stuff, Vidic in the modern day stuff)and I think a lot of Origins and Odyssey as well) to being sometimes not-so-bad (Elise, Shay etc.).


Kind of reminds me a bit of Metal Gear (Well that and the conspiracy angle, although AC goes WAY further with that), it's a sort of ideological war at it's core, with a few bad apples messing things up (pun not really intended).

----------


## Starter Set

Star Wars Empire at War : Gold Pack. (steam) I also have Rebellion on Steam but damn man, i don't mind the graphics at all but the interface is too old school so i switched to EaW.

And some Battlefront 2 actually cause i kinda need some Star Wars right now. 

It happens, don't judge me.

----------


## Enigma

> Star Wars Empire at War : Gold Pack. (steam) I also have Rebellion on Steam but damn man, i don't mind the graphics at all but the interface is too old school so i switched to EaW.
> 
> And some Battlefront 2 actually cause i kinda need some Star Wars right now. 
> 
> It happens, don't judge me.


I have KotOR, the firt maybe (is there multiple? xD) sat in my Steam library with 100 other games I haven't gotten around to playing yet. I really need to play it...

----------


## CliffHanger2

Was playing MW season 3. Wow wish I would have done my research the game is tailor-made for campers. With dim-lighting and safe spaces...sucks, waste of money. Total bait and switch with the bootcamp map which is close quarters no camping map. This is like the new trend in pvp to promote lower skilled gameplay. For what reason I don't know. If everybody camps there's no game.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Was playing MW season 3. Wow wish I would have done my research the game is tailor-made for campers. With dim-lighting and safe spaces...sucks, waste of money. Total bait and switch with the bootcamp map which is close quarters no camping map. This is like the new trend in pvp to promote lower skilled gameplay. For what reason I don't know. If everybody camps there's no game.


I will say, games like Mass Effect 3 multiplayer, where players are on 4 man squads against horde mode, camping will only go so far. Especially in higher difficulties. There are some units made for breaking up camping (though areas are more defensible than others).

Anyway, been _trying_ to play Fallout New Vegas on PC. On console, its good. But could use some mods. So I try a few standalone mods (basically a weapon mod or two and an armor mod or two), and go in. And maybe 1 in 3 start ups it doesn't crash immediately or have endless loading. Bethesda, if they want to earn back come goodwill, should REALLY look into an updated release, like the Call of Duty Modern Warfare games or Resident Evil games have done. If nothing else, to release a more stable version of the game. If they update the graphics, all the better. But as it is, its rather infuriating to play it on PC at the moment. On Xbox One, at least, it seems far more stable overall.

----------


## CliffHanger2

> I will say, games like Mass Effect 3 multiplayer, where players are on 4 man squads against horde mode, camping will only go so far. Especially in higher difficulties. There are some units made for breaking up camping (though areas are more defensible than others).
> 
> Anyway, been _trying_ to play Fallout New Vegas on PC. On console, its good. But could use some mods. So I try a few standalone mods (basically a weapon mod or two and an armor mod or two), and go in. And maybe 1 in 3 start ups it doesn't crash immediately or have endless loading. Bethesda, if they want to earn back come goodwill, should REALLY look into an updated release, like the Call of Duty Modern Warfare games or Resident Evil games have done. If nothing else, to release a more stable version of the game. If they update the graphics, all the better. But as it is, its rather infuriating to play it on PC at the moment. On Xbox One, at least, it seems far more stable overall.


 Yeah I played Mass Effect 3 it was okay. Kinda clunky compared to BF2 but I'd take that any day over a game tailor-made for camping. I mean BF2 has it's own problems. They've kinda balanced the game now to make Heavy Gunner the most op trooper can even nerf enforcers. Which doesn't make any sense, I mean a char with a shooting shield being op is really pandering to low skill.  

 I've heard a lot of complaints about Fall Out (mostly on youtube) but ppl seem to have fun playing it. Maybe I'll download ME3 again and give it another try lol.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Yeah I played Mass Effect 3 it was okay. Kinda clunky compared to BF2 but I'd take that any day over a game tailor-made for camping. I mean BF2 has it's own problems. They've kinda balanced the game now to make Heavy Gunner the most op trooper can even nerf enforcers. Which doesn't make any sense, I mean a char with a shooting shield being op is really pandering to low skill.  
> 
>  I've heard a lot of complaints about Fall Out (mostly on youtube) but ppl seem to have fun playing it. Maybe I'll download ME3 again and give it another try lol.


Fallout 4 is okay. A lot of customization compared to previous games, and even the console versions can get mods (though sometimes mods can crash a game). Fallout 76 though, talk about a drastic shift. They took a single player RPG and turned it into an MMORPG with tons of bugs, and until recently, no actual human NPCs. Haven't played it myself (MMORPGs aren't my thing), but talk about a swing and a miss.

But, last I played (a few weeks back), ME3 still had an alive and kicking playerbase. At least on Xbox 360 (I really don't want to farm for weapons and characters all over again on Xboxone).

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

Fallout 76 started out as the multiplayer bit for Fallout 4 that they then just made into its own game and really messed it up...

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Was playing MW season 3. Wow wish I would have done my research the game is tailor-made for campers.


Welcome to every CoD ever made.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Fallout 76 started out as the multiplayer bit for Fallout 4 that they then just made into its own game and really messed it up...


See, a multiplayer like how ME3 did it (and eventually made it not a requirement for the story mode) is how it should be done for RPGs like that. Added on, optional, and ways/foes specifically designed to break up camping.

Just not the Praetorians. Those things are broken as hell.

----------


## BaneBreaker

PS4 - started playing Lego DC Super Villains today.  Downloaded Uncharted 4 but haven't finished the others yet.

XBox One - been playing a ton of State of Decay 2 lately.

----------


## CliffHanger2

> Welcome to every CoD ever made.


  Ah I played a few way back in the day they didn't seem as bad as this. The maps were all so dim I thought something was wrong with my settings. The bootcamp training map was so fun. I'd be happy to just  play that but can't access it once the game fully downloads.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> PS4 - started playing Lego DC Super Villains today.  Downloaded Uncharted 4 but haven't finished the others yet.


                    This is a solid Lego game. I got a platinum on it when it came out.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Been playing a couple games right now , bouncing around from Vita games to RPG's. On PS3 I am playing Persona 5 ; which I'm at August on it. Whew....

                   On PS4 I am playing Final Fantasy VII : Remake.

----------


## Sacred Knight

Last week for some reason The Witcher 3 was trending on twitter so I fired it up again myself for another playthrough.  Really looking forward to FFVII but I'm a PC gamer so I have to wait.

----------


## Starter Set

Finally won a Star Wars Rebellion game lol. (mid difficulty and galaxy size)

As the Empire. Man, took for ever to corner Luke and freaking Mon Mothma. But great fun, gotta love that old game.

----------


## CliffHanger2

Predator Hunting Grounds. Another disappointment...I mean I haven't even been able to get  a match yet with ppl the wait times are so long. Playing a.i is fun if you can find them otherwise you're spending 5 minutes at a time just looking for ppl...I'm still gonna keep it tho. Maybe they'll add more stuff as time goes by.

----------


## Starter Set

Bloodborne, ps4.

I don't remember ever dying so often in a game lol. But fun game.

----------


## ChrisIII

Finished Death Stranding.

Well, it's definitely a Kojima game. Especially towards the ending, with the long cutscenes. It seems like in his last few MGS Kojima was scaling back a bit on the cutscene length but here we are back to MGS4 length on a lot of scenes. Plus Kojima's usual (or unusual) mix of philosophy, weird stuff and comedy at somewhat inappropriate moments.


The gameplay and game itself gets a lot of patience and getting used to for those who prefer action games or stuff with a lot of NPCs/interactive characters. If people though MGSV was "empty" this is even emptier, although it's somewhat by design due to the nature of the story.


Ironically, although Troy Baker played Revolver Ocelot in Metal Gear Solid V, his character here (Higgs) is pretty much Liquid Ocelot from MGS4. There's one scene with Sam and Higgs in particular that seems like a perfect homage to an MGS4 sequence (Which was in turn a homage to MGS1)..

----------


## RisingForce

I've just been playing BotW casually on and off for a while now. I just realized, I managed to find all the "shrines" and place my slate on all the pedestals so I can warp and play through all the shrines all at once in succession with each other. What I realized is that I think there's in sum total actually around 10 or so different dungeons in this game. The shrines are basically disjointed levels to a different dungeon that fits every area of the world map. I'm kind of amazed by that myself. I felt sorta disappointed that there was only 4 outright and they were all relatively easy I thought but then when I got all the shrines located on my map, I started to love this old school Zelda feeling and charm that the rest of the shrines all have especially considering you ave to find them all, like the first Zelda game. 

I've spent over 200 hours on this game though, not just enjoying or taking in the scenery, I am actually quite surprised now, I guess I spent lots of time looking for the shrines trying not to rely on a map but it's pretty much impossible just about.

----------


## RisingForce

I forgot to mention but I guess thus far,

I've gained the Master Sword (ugh, I hated weapons breaking one of my major gripes with the game, I have  found all the "memory" locations and by relation the hidden memories that serve as cutscenes themselves, I found all the shrines and I also accomplished part of the Ballad of Champions challenge which is like another set of missions in the game with more cut scenes : O (it takes 13 hearts to get the master sword, 120 the tunic which is all of them)

Once I finish all the shrines I'll unlock the original green tunic that Link usually has in the other games and then I'll build a town. Oh and I also built my own house, where I have a bunch of weapons and armor has decorations inside on the walls.

----------


## Jackalope89

It seems Jedi Fallen Order got a massive update, making it more replayable with a horde mode as well. Will have to check it out.

----------


## Starter Set

Just bought Dark Souls 2 and 3 on PS4 cause some nasty discounts are going on. 

Believe it or not but i never played a DS game before.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Just bought Dark Souls 2 and 3 on PS4 cause some nasty discounts are going on. 
> 
> Believe it or not but i never played a DS game before.


Good luck lol. Some people love those games other smash they're controllers in a fit of rage. Something rewarding about a game like that or Sekiro where you gotta put in the time to really get good and even then your gonna fail alot.

----------


## Starter Set

oh, i have a bit experience with that kind of thing thanks to bloodborne.

----------


## Tuck

> Good luck lol. Some people love those games other smash they're controllers in a fit of rage.


Heh.  I bailed on Bloodbourne after 90 minutes or so because I didn't know what the point of the game was . . . realizing that was probably at least *a* point of the game.

I was prepared for difficulty.  No one mentioned the game tells you squat about why you're even there.   :Big Grin:

----------


## MacrossPlus

I bet y’all never knew that Double Dribble had a sequel

----------


## BaneBreaker

Went back to Spider-Man on PS4.  Downloaded Farming Simulator since its on Plus and thought it would be something fun out of my normal wheelhouse.  Bouncing back and forth between Lego Marvel Super Heroes 2 and Deliver Us the Moon on the One.  RDR 2 is coming to game pass so I might check that out.

----------


## Starter Set

> Heh.  I bailed on Bloodbourne after 90 minutes or so because I didn't know what the point of the game was . . . realizing that was probably at least *a* point of the game.
> 
> I was prepared for difficulty.  No one mentioned the game tells you squat about why you're even there.


That's indeed a common thing with those games, explanations are slow to coming. But they do lol.

I have a hard time with Dark Souls 2 though, i did kill that troll or whatever that creature was at the beginning (after a zillion deaths) but after i wandered pretty much everywhere instead of where it was the safest for me to go.

Typical me.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Beat The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds.  I got everything except a few heart pieces (Screw Octoball).  I really enjoyed it, but it was a lot shorter I was expecting.  I don't know that I would really want it to be any, though, except to maybe flesh out the rather interesting story concepts, of which we only see the bones of until it is finished.

I got to the final boss on Ys 1 (in the PSP collection), and decided "eff this" after dying 10 times to it just watched the super-short ending cutscene online.  I mean, I also looked up how to beat that boss, and I think that I see what I should do, but the battle system, while innovative, is nowhere near fun enough for me to want to spend that much effort fighting against the worst boss in a game full of some of the worst designed bosses in all of video gaming (which is a really weird thing to say about a series that is otherwise known for spectacular boss fights, but only like, 2 of the bosses in this game reached the dizzying heights of "somewhat below average, but not offensively so").  I'm gonna try Ys 2 and see if that's any better.

I would really like to see a remake of both games in the style of Ys Origin, though, to flesh out the story and gameplay to match the rest of the stellar series, and because Ys Origin already remade several of their bosses into actually good fights.

I'm also working on Ys: Ark of Napishtam and really enjoying it, though dash jumping can go die in a fire, and also replaying Ys: Memories of Celceta, which is extremely good despite all the hate it inexplicably gets.

----------


## Starter Set

> I got to the final boss on Ys 1 (in the PSP collection), and decided "eff this" after dying 10 times to it just watched the super-short ending cutscene online.


Same. Love the game but that's just way too much of a chore to end that boss. So i watched the end on youtube lol.

----------


## BeastieRunner

Battlefront II has been really fun now, No Man's Sky, and Moving Out.

Super pumped for Super Mega Baseball 3 next week.

----------


## MacrossPlus

Just played Outlaw Tennis

----------


## Starter Set

Resident Evil 2, great stuff.

Isn't that so typical of today's games though? Couldn't help but smile to see how babysitted you are compared to the original version of the game.

----------


## Séb

Apex Legends. Still one of the best MP games out there. Been an Octane main for a while now and hyped for the new season!

----------


## Camptoy

Alien: Isolation PC  :Wink:

----------


## ChrisIII

Playing AC Syndicate now. A lot more fun, if a bit of a slight visual downgrade, than Unity.


Curiously though we're kind of back to more cartoony, less dimensional Templars. The games set in the eighteen century (III, Rogue, Unity) sort of portrayed them in a somewhat more sympathetic light, even with Abstergo being manipulated a bit by Juno and the Sages.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

*Persona 5 Royal*

I borrowed the first game and played it with a schedule guide since I rarely replay games and wanted to cover as much of it as possible. I ended up loving it and decided to get this updated version and play it without any schedule guide just to see what kind of experience that is. It's kinda stress-inducing but in an exciting video game way.

I'm at the start of August with only two confidants finished but several close to finishing or midway through. Charm and Proficency are maxed out. Have not charmed best girl Makoto yet, but I will.

----------


## MacrossPlus

Destruction Derby Arenas for the PS2

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Playing a mix of 3-4 games. Persona 5 , Final Fantasy VII Remake and now Lego Ninjago : The Movie (its free to own as WB gave it to people and can be downloaded til May 21st). Anyhow I'm trying to complete 2 big RPGs and a Lego game lol.

----------


## BeastieRunner

Super Mega Baseball 3 and Control.

Franchise mode is amazing in SMB3 with the right blend of comedy (I had a sign-stealing improvement that came up . It featured a replay room, broom, and a large trashcan  :Smile: ) and simulation.

Control is a nice blend of what I liked about Alan Wake with some super hero / supernatural elements blended in with a great story.

----------


## Kevinroc

The Last of Us (Remastered).

A refresher before the sequel releases (no, I haven't looked up the spoilers, nor do I want to see them).

----------


## Personamanx

Played through the _Life is Strange_ series. Had played the first game, but managed to get the sequel and prequel on sale. They're alright enough to play, but naturally its the story that'll make or break them for you.

----------


## BeastieRunner

> Played through the _Life is Strange_ series. Had played the first game, but managed to get the sequel and prequel on sale. They're alright enough to play, but naturally its the story that'll make or break them for you.


Did you like Before the Storm and the direct sequel to the first one?

----------


## Personamanx

> Did you like Before the Storm and the direct sequel to the first one?


_Before the Storm_ is fine as a companion piece to the original. It digs in a bit deeper in regards to the relationships of certain characters from the first game, and develops several characters that never played much importance in the original alongside a few new faces. It's nature as a prequel to the original kind of limits how significant the story can be, but going back to Arcadia Bay was fun. Due to union issues the vast majority of characters found in the original have different voice actors, including Chloe Price. They'll generally good, and it's hardly noticeable with some characters but there are a few jarring voice changes.

_Life is Strange 2_ is a step up on both games in my opinion. I liked the Arcadia Bay games, but it's hard to argue that a lot of the conflicts in both feel rather juvenile/immature. Which makes sense, you're playing as highschool/college students solving mysteries in a small town. Things get dark, but the school-mate drama never really leaves. The journey of the Diaz brothers moves away from that in the first act of the first episode. Their situation is more realistically tragic, and the decisions they make along the way have interesting consequences.

----------


## Lee Stone

My currently played games-

Clue/Cluedo
A Matter of Murder
Elder Sign: Omens
Talisman
Slay the Spire
Night of the Full Moon
Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night
Cardinal Quest 2
Golden Krone Hotel
Castlevania I

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Death Stranding.

I'm almost done with the game and I enjoyed it. It's an acquired taste so I'm not sure i could recommend it yet.

Not sure what to play next. I got a list as long as my netflix queue

----------


## ChrisIII

I've been playing the FF VII remake and while it sort of follows the original, I can't help but get the feeling that with certain plotlines and twists this might end up becoming more like the Evangelion Rebuild movies-which while it updated the TV series and started out as a fairly close adaptation of the TV series with updated animation etc. it then did a complete 180 with the story by the end of the second film.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> I've been playing the FF VII remake and while it sort of follows the original, I can't help but get the feeling that with certain plotlines and twists this might end up becoming more like the Evangelion Rebuild movies-which while it updated the TV series and started out as a fairly close adaptation of the TV series with updated animation etc. it then did a complete 180 with the story by the end of the second film.


                             Its already made some detours along the way. I fully expect that as the games go along they will throw fans for a shock or 2.

----------


## ChrisIII

Maybe a certain death won't happen after all (or be switched to some other character).

----------


## 9th.

Rogue Galaxy on PS4

----------


## Starter Set

Magic The Gathering Arena.

You know, there are other cards games i like, like Gwent for example but Magic man...right now i use 4 decks, 1 with vampire, 1 with apes, 1 with angels and humans and 1 with faeries lol. There isn't a lot of other cards games who propose that kind of diversity in themes, which is for me Magic main big advantage. (with a set of very good rules of course)

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Streets of Rage 4

----------


## Sacred Knight

Grand Theft Auto V.  Way back on release I didn't think my PC could handle it, so I didn't bother.  Time just passed with my attentions elsewhere.  Fast forward to this past week and Epic was giving it away for free and my PC's more than fine now so I grabbed it.

----------


## hyped78

Sniper Elite 4 on the PS4, it was a free PS Plus game. I am exactly halfway through it, 5 missions out of 10 in the campaign mode. I am enjoying it very much thus far!

----------


## Jackalope89

So, I don't think this was posted on here but...

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas.../#2ac461064630

EA looks to be remastering the ME trilogy. What that ultimately means is hard to say; as "remaster" has come to mean everything from a cleaned up and updated graphics, to rebuilding from the ground up.

ME1 had a great story, but the combat compared to ME2 and ME3 is a bit more than lackluster. ME2, other than some graphics polishing, should be fine. ME3 though, overall, is a good game. But if they were to give it a canonical ending (like full paragon route, all the things you did through 3 games matter and you win, something like that), rather than be vague (at best), that would certainly rebuild interest in the franchise. Heck, even right now on the Xbox360, the multiplayer for ME3 is still going.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

It won't be out until Wednesday, but I plan of spending my day off with the Soda Dungeon 2 beta.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

So I managed to get my hands on a fan translation of the PSP exclusive Nayuta no Kiseki, which they translated as "Nayuta: Endless Trails," and which has been delisted even in Japan and *goddamn* Nihon Falcom, find some way for me to be able to legitimately pay you for this game because it's basically the halfway point between Tokyo Xanadu and Ys Seven and is just knocking everything out of the goddamn park.

Or at least make a Rune Factory-style life sim game that takes place on Remnant Island, because it is a gorgeous and super charming setting (a tropical paradise where ruins and starshards that can project otherworldly landscapes occasionally fall from the sky, with a gate that leads to the land of Terra, a mysterious world where you can use divine steampunk to alter the seasons at will, one you find the appropriate gear, and also museum has recently opened up to display all the various specimens and treasures you find throughout your journey, plus you can adopt a dog), with a really fun and elaborate battle system and probably the best art direction Falcom has every had.  I haven't even gotten to talking about Noi the fairy, the elemental Guardians, the divine Mythos species (think of a more elaborately dressed analogue of Ys' Eldeen species), the likeable townsfolk and tourists, or the way they somehow do a lot of world building despite never leaving the island, or how fun and robust the battle system is, etc...  Just flesh out the cooking system, put in full blown Social Link mechanic (perhaps maxing out a bond with a townsperson or tourist will let you implant some sort of image representing your friendship into a blank starshards, which can them be put on display in your home or the museum), maybe make something akin to a farming/alchemy/crafting system based around Astronomy (it's a whole thing with Nayuta), and it's a day one purchase for me.  Heck, link it to the Monster World from Gurumin: A Monstrous Tale for some more free and super charming NPCs you can hang out with and do quests for.

TL: DR;. First reaction to Nayuta no Kiseki is "Shut up and take my money!"

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

So I finally finished the Final Fantasy VII : Remake . It was a good solid game. The plan for installments to the game seems like the best possible idea here. In all pretty solid 1st part of the City.

----------


## BeastieRunner

> So, I don't think this was posted on here but...
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultas.../#2ac461064630
> 
> EA looks to be remastering the ME trilogy. What that ultimately means is hard to say; as "remaster" has come to mean everything from a cleaned up and updated graphics, to rebuilding from the ground up.
> 
> ME1 had a great story, but the combat compared to ME2 and ME3 is a bit more than lackluster. ME2, other than some graphics polishing, should be fine. ME3 though, overall, is a good game. But if they were to give it a canonical ending (like full paragon route, all the things you did through 3 games matter and you win, something like that), rather than be vague (at best), that would certainly rebuild interest in the franchise. Heck, even right now on the Xbox360, the multiplayer for ME3 is still going.


I'd be down for a combat upgrade for ME but it's best to keep things the same.

I passed on ME the first time but really enjoyed ME2 and ME3. I enjoyed the synth ending, so? I guess I'm okay with no story changes.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Sakura Wars.

----------


## Starter Set

Godzilla, PS4.

Pretty much the perfect example of a guilty pleasure. Game's terrible. Looks average, the gameplay is slow and not so well made (and that kids is what we call an "euphemism") and it's soooo repetitive.

But i don't know, i come back to it every once in a while, play for an hour or two. There is something fulfilling about moving a giant ass beast around a town and destroy buildings.

----------


## Jackalope89

ME3 multiplayer (again)

Still fun to do. RNG is still a pain at the best of times, but being say, a Krogan Warlord and golfing with Geth grunts? Always a blast!

----------


## Starter Set

Ancient Go and a free chess game, both on steam.

I kinda suck at both Go and Chess but i progress, i progress.

Go especially is difficult for me.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Beat Nayuta no Kiseki (the epilogue is massive) and immediately started New Game Plus mode in Infinity Difficult because NG+ doubles the amount of quests and brings in some NPCs earlier and gives them a greatly expanded role (which matches what I'm seeing), as well as letting you buy perks and new levels using your Trophy points in a way reminiscent to the Grade Shop in many Tales games, albeit available at any time after you get access to the Astrolabe rather than only at the very beginning of the game, and new options gradually open up as progresses or as you beat the the new stages that you buy.  

I'm also happy to note that it seems to have removed the need to go back and manually free the Wardens (well, the first one, at least) after you beat their respective Temples, figuring that anyone in NG+ probably remembers the plot points they recessed during those original scenes.

----------


## Arsenal

Started Skyrim this weekend. I have no idea what Im doing. 


You happen to run into ONE skirmish and next thing you know youre in the middle of massacring an entire city (Winter something) because people want to attack you on sight. Hopefully Im not screwing myself out of important stuff because I see quite a few named bodies and not sure how to feel about it.

----------


## Sacred Knight

Yeah massacring named NPC's in cities is not good, lots of them have stuff for you to do, lol.  But they shouldn't be attacking you unless you're the agitator inside the hold.

----------


## Arsenal

> Yeah massacring named NPC's in cities is not good, lots of them have stuff for you to do, lol.  But they shouldn't be attacking you unless you're the agitator inside the hold.


I mean, one of the guards had the audacity to suggest that I turn myself in for a crime I don’t remember committing. It was an insult that couldn’t go unpunished. 

Eventually, though, I just turned myself in before I ended up accidentally killing the whole city.

----------


## chicainery

> The Last of Us (Remastered).
> 
> A refresher before the sequel releases (no, I haven't looked up the spoilers, nor do I want to see them).


I finished this a few weeks ago for the first time. I'm not usually into these type of games (survival horror or games with guns, really), but I really enjoyed this one. The characters were great and the game is not overly complicated story-wise. I'm used to playing either sports games or RPGs, so this game is really different than what I've been used to, which was refreshing.

----------


## babyblob

I am playing two games.  Going between one and the other.  Civ 6 and Catan on The Switch Lite.  I am loving this system.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Started Skyrim this weekend. I have no idea what I’m doing. 
> 
> 
> You happen to run into ONE skirmish and next thing you know you’re in the middle of massacring an entire city (Winter something) because people want to attack you on sight. Hopefully I’m not screwing myself out of important stuff because I see quite a few named bodies and not sure how to feel about it.


Depending on what console you're playing on, you could also play with mods. PC and Xbox One being the best for that.

As for killing half a city... Yeah, that not good. It won't necessarily interfere with the main quests, but side quests that tend to build the lore of the world are probably gone forever.

----------


## TriggerWarning

Going old school and redoing the Baldurs Gate games on the PC.   Forcing myself to use different NPC's than I ever did before as well just to mix it up.

----------


## Starter Set

Found a dirt cheap copy of Pokemon Moon (3DS) in a local shop so i took it. 

Played for a couple of hours and so far so good.

----------


## AdamFTF

I'm playing Story of Seasons on the 3DS.  It seems everyone else has been going for the new Animal Crossing as their laid-back quarantine game of choice.  But I already had Story of Seasons and hadn't played it much, so I went with that rather than spend money on a new game.

I also just bought Clubhouse Games.  So, I've got some video board games to play.  I wonder if I can get anyone to play against me.

----------


## Jack Parker

I finally played Horizon Zero Dawn and the DLC Frozen Wilds. Due to what people had told me about the game, I had been holding off on playing it as I didn't think I would get that invested in it. I was proven wrong about this fairly quickly into the game as I absolutely loved it. I thought the story was fantastic and loved how the mystery of what happened to the "Old Ones" unfolded throughout the game. I also loved Aloy as a character and several of the other characters you encounter throughout the game. The game is also stunning to look at and the machine designs were amazing. Based on how the game ends, I really hope we get a sequel to this at some point.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*SPIDER-MAN: WEB OF SHADOWS (PC)*

Finished an all black suit run save for the part where I save Felicia, and I think the new PC decided to do me a favor by bypassing the "Watch the end credits a second time from start to finish so the game would shut itself down automatically a second time in a row before you start a New Game+ by clicking Continue".

How does it work for you on a console? The game shutting down probably doesn't happen.

----------


## YounG03

Call of duty WW2 and Injustice 2. Both are ok. I'm just bashing buttons.

----------


## Thezmage

On the Switch: Shantae and the Seven Sirens.  I'm at the "searching the map square by square for collectibles" phase right now.  Fun game, but maximizing your percentage is a bit dull.  They really need some feature to mark your map for these collectibles.

On Skype: Keeper for a game of Monster of the Week.  Only just moved off of the premade mysteries from the Tome of Mysteries and into ripping off Stephen King wholesale.
Also playing Masks: A New Generation as a player.  I've got a Doomed whose the daughter of a predator god and who I only realized when I started playing her that she was way more grim than I wanted to play so now she's also a wanna-be Batman who speaks in a Christian Bale voice.  Only one adventure so far but we'll see where it goes.

On the Table: Pulled out Space Base yesterday.  Fun engine-building game.  One day maybe I'll win it on points instead of the instant win card

----------


## Montressor

Just renewed my PS+ membership after allowing my PS4 to gather dust (literally) for the past year. Jumped back into ESO, which I'd only casually played a few times before, for some reason now I'm hooked. Level 24 High Elf Templar, I've been re-acquainting myself with all the options you have in this game and running a few random delves. I'll begin working on researching traits in the morning after work (with a cold Coors in hand).

----------


## hyped78

On the PS4, recently finished Sniper Elite 4 and Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward (the 2nd of the Nonary Games trilogy).

I have now started Shadow of the Colossus.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

So, while I was waiting for Persona 5 Royal (a game about masked Gen Z-ers protesting against a corrupt society, which has an opening framework of the main character being interviewed by an aggressive government attorney after being tortured by blatantly corrupt police) to update, I decided at random to try out inFamous: Second Son for the first time, and it turns out to be a game about a racial minority (technically 2 different racial minorities, if you count Conduit/Mutants under that umbrella) Gen Z-er protesting against an overly militarized police force and opens with said police force suspending the rights of a group of said racial minority society and publicly torturing them with lethal force before enacting martial law on a major US city.  

I'm planning to get a new model Nintendo Switch (not the lite version) as soon as I can find one for something even vaguely resembling a decent price, but can anyone tell me if Breath of the Wild opens up with Ganon waterboarding Link during an outbreak of Poe-rona virus or something?  I'd still play it cause that's kinda interesting, but I'd like to not get caught too much off guard.   

Actually, now that I think of it, the upcoming (localization of) Ys 9 which is probably going to be a Day 1 purchase for me is supposed to start with Adol getting arrested by the traditionally corrupt/hyper-aggressive Romun Empire for crimes he didn't commit, isn't it?

----------


## Thezmage

> I'm planning to get a new model Nintendo Switch (not the lite version) as soon as I can find one for something even vaguely resembling a decent price, but can anyone tell me if Breath of the Wild opens up with Ganon waterboarding Link during an outbreak of Poe-rona virus or something?  I'd still play it cause that's kinda interesting, but I'd like to not get caught too much off guard.


No.

It opens with you waking up in a cave and wandering around until you get bored or, presumably, stumble upon something that tells you what you're actually supposed to do. (I chose "bored," so I have no idea what the actual story is)

----------


## Séb

GTA Online with friends and Apex Legends. Mirage with his buff has a been a lot of fun, lots of sick plays!

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Finished inFamous: Second Son.  Overall, it was pretty good.  Great gameplay, paired with great music and gorgeous graphics.  The story was okay, but felt very jumpy, and I could swear that I must have somehow skipped a cutscene here or there from how the plot seemed to jump to some new points, especially with regards to dealing with Fetch after her boss fights (and outside of maybe the one against He Who Dwells, the boss fights seem to be at least twice as long as they need to be due to them being damage sponges).  While I'm glad that they made it so that you can still do the Paper Trail DLC mission even after the website hosting its clues is no longer active, the fact that they didn't give you some way to officially get those clues in the game makes that feel far more stilted than the normal plot, and I think that it either broke on me or I am unable to find where I'm supposed to go next and there are no clues left on my map, so there's that.  

Characterwise, its mostly okay, though they really need to have the boss be on screen way more often and Delsin was super punchable for almost the entire game.  He basically feels like some committee's idea of what a rebellious twenty-something should act like, and the fact that he used stencil-based graffiti makes him look like he's doing rather tepid street art than trying to stick it to the man.  Oooh, you made a crack in the wall look like a cat is peering out of it!  That'll show the hyper militarized government force that has official authority to capture and torture people at their leisure and is specifically doing so to two different ethnic minorities that you are a part of that you won't stand for it any more!  

I then followed up with inFamous: First Light, which tweaks the Neon Powers and the map in small ways that notably improved them, had much better challenge missions (I don't know why there were no real race challenges in Second Son, at least), and Fetch was a much deeper and likeable protagonist than Delsin, with much more thematically significant graffiti.  I do kinda wish that they went into her addiction problems more in the immediate story, rather than relegating it mostly to the flashbacks.  

On a similar note, I'm also trying out Concrete Genie, and its like, super charming.  I'm really enjoying it thus far.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Alright, beat Concrete Genie and may go back to get the few collectibles remaining.  It gets a bit cheesy, but overall I really enjoyed it and the semi-free-form graffiti was surprisingly satisfying to play around with.  I would really like to see a sequel to this with the extra Paint Powers (or at least Paint Skating) maybe being introduced earlier and allowing you to expand them a tad, and with better lock on functionality for the more action-y portions of the game.

I also don't remember being able to move like a short Nathan Drake when I was Ash's age, but hey, maybe all teenaged/pre-teen painters also do parkour on the side.

----------


## Starter Set

Mobile Suit Gundam: Battle Operation 2, ps4.

Free game i downloaded ages ago. Done some tutorials and for being honest i wasn't impressed by the slow gameplay but once in a match i must admit that it works for me.

Especially space battles. On the ground the whole sluggishness of the gameplay is more of a problem. Though i have told by more experienced players that it's a low ranks thing and that at higher ranks things are more intense.

Give it a try if you are into Gundam. Don't expect too much in terms of visual, it's not horrendous but that's truly not a triple A game.

----------


## Cyberstrike

Playing _Mass Effect: Andromeda_ on my PS4 and _Resident Evil 3_ on my Xbox One.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Started playing Uncharted 3 Remastered at random, and I'm generally enjoying myself, but is it just me or are the controls a little stiffer than they were in Uncharted 2 Remastered?  

Also, I feel like the female characters look less realistic than the male characters do, with Chloe and Elena looking worse than they did in Uncharted 2.  And I'm not talking about their proportions, but their skin textures and hair models look like they are very low in detail compared to those of both versions of Nate and Sully, or even Charlie.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Okay, I beat Uncharted 3 and while I really enjoyed it overall, I do start getting really annoyed whenever I try and think about the plot too hard, especially in the second half of the game, and ESPECIALLY especially with regards to the villains.  

Like, how does Nate and company keep randomly wandering into to the exact locations and people that he is trying to find despite having barely any idea where on the continent they are supposed to be?  Why were those spider hordes located on three separate continents, but not in the end game?  Why would Marlowe and Talbot have anything to do with a pirate, plus why does a career pirate not know how to secure things on his deck?  Why did Marlowe start giving narration in the desert?  What is the name of Marlowe's organization, and do they have official sanction from their government for their actions?  Why do they even want the jar in the first place, considering what they already did to certain party members already?  Why did Talbot suddenly stop being magic?  Seriously though, what's the deal with all the spiders?

Overall, after beating the Nathan Drake Collection, I feel bad that Uncharted: Golden Abyss wasn't part of it since I would easily put it as the second best Uncharted Game I ever played (still have 4 and LL to go), with the best shooting and climbing mechanics, the best collectibles, a Charlie-tier partner character that has an actual character arc and stakes in the actual plot, and the best villains in the series thus far (especially Dante).

----------


## Jackalope89

> Playing _Mass Effect: Andromeda_ on my PS4 and _Resident Evil 3_ on my Xbox One.


Andromeda was an okay game. Not a terrible one as some claimed, but it did fail to live up to the hype. It also didn't help the game was pushed onto a team known for doing DLCs, NOT full on games. And only had like a year and half or so to work on it. Shame no DLC was ever released.

----------


## Starter Set

Problem with Andromeda is the state they released the game in.

And honestly, they deserved every bit of heat for that cause that truly was a complete shame.

But yeah, the game in itself is decent enough i guess. Now, after years of patches.

----------


## BeastieRunner

Started the Control DLC today.

Aces and aces!

----------


## Derek Metaltron

FINALLY playing Witcher 3 in anticipation of Cyberpunk 2077 - thankfully the lore is not too difficult to follow and Geralt has a snarky comment for every occasion. Still very early days and I doubt I will even finish the main game - let alone the two add ons - before Cyberpunk hits in November, but at least I will have experienced a quality story and RPG in the meanwhile.

Also toying with finally playing Prey and maybe Dishonored 2 in advance of whenever I get Deathloop for PS5, which is sounding amazing so far.

----------


## Master Planner

I started Witcher III. Nice RPG, interesting lore and atmosphere. Also, for old time sake, i started Streets of Rage 4. It's like a refined version of Streets of Rage 2.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Beat Uncharted 4, and while it was probably tied with (and maybe a bit ahead) Uncharted 2 for best game in the series, I can't help but feel that the rope mechanic, while an excellent addition to the series, wasn't properly integrated with the plot considering how many of the hazards, including a major at the end of the game, could have been instantly resolved by Nate remembering that he has a rope which he had used immediately before and immediately after said hazards.  Also, I wish that stuff like the alternate models and rendering options opened up before beating the game, just so I could have played more of the game in cel-shaded mode.

Now onto beating Lost Legacies so that I can say that I've finished the entire series.

----------


## comicstar100

Picked up Diablo 3. Never played the series before but having a lot of fun so far. It reminds me a lot of Gauntlet with more content.

----------


## Starter Set

Tried Call of Duty WW2 on ps4.

Started a campaign and gee, look at that, Normandy, that's original, oh and look...that's like that Ryan movie...again...

It bored me so i tried a multi game. It's was like a 6vs6 game or something and, i don't know, it was such a shallow experience. Just running around like a headless chicken. 

So in the end, Zombie mode. And finally, i long last, i enjoyed some fun.

----------


## Synestra

Currently still playing through The Last of Us 2.  While I've got mixed feelings on the story, the game play is still tense and fun.  It's taking me longer than expected to get through it thanks to my job though.

After I finish that, I plan to do my second play through of Final Fantasy 7 Remake on hard mode for the challenge of it.  While I know some FF7 purists weren't all happy with the changes, I am enjoying the conversations and fan theories the game has generated.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Arkham City, nine years since it’s original release! Prepping for Gotham Knights so will likely play Arkham Knight again after this.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

playing Persona 5

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> playing Persona 5


                 You will like this one !

----------


## DebkoX

Animal Crossing is still a lot of fun.

----------


## MacrossPlus

Rival Schools

----------


## Tenebrae

I've went knee deep into FFXIV and I'm loving it.  Always said I'd stay away from MMOs but here I am paying a subscription.  I both hate and love myself.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

I've been on a massive Fallout kick for the past 2 months.  Mostly New Vegas and a little Fallout 4.  I even picked up 76 cheap after the Wastelanders update.  It's...eh.  Just picture the most bog-standard DLC for Fallout 4 imaginable and that's pretty much what you get.  Much like Anthem, it's very obvious that this is an online looter shooter developed by people who've never played an online looter shooter in their life.  The _sheer lack_ of content, not just in comparison to other games of this type like Destiny, Warframe or The Division...but to other Fallout games, is staggering.  What they try to pass off as an, "endgame" is embarrassing (do one quest once a day for 2 months straight to max your reputation...unless you use an exploit to do it in an hour.  Guess what most people do?).  The big endgame fight with the Scorchbeast Queen might actually be the worst boss fight I've experienced in any game in my entire life.  

It's not the worst game I've ever played, but it's definitely one of the laziest.  Jumping in Power Armor and blowing shit up with a gatling laser can be fun but the way the game is designed makes it hard to even do that.  There are very few areas on the map that have more than a handful of enemies around and you gotta compete with everyone else to get to them, so you spend a lot of time fast-traveling and server-hopping in an attempt enemies to shoot in your first-person shooter.  And everything you do has an artificial cap on it to slow your progress.  There's only so many items you can sell to vendors a day.  Only so much endgame currency you can acquire a day.  Etc...  When I started typing this, I was gonna say you might enjoy it if you grab it cheap but never mind.  

On the plus side, New Vegas is as good as it ever was.  And the mods that are out now are insane.  




> I've went knee deep into FFXIV and I'm loving it.  Always said I'd stay away from MMOs but here I am paying a subscription.  I both hate and love myself.


I wouldn't feel bad.  FFXIV is one of the few games that puts out enough content on a regular enough basis to justify a monthly fee.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*CASTLEVANIA SYMPHONY OF THE NIGHT*
It's really hard to win as Richter Belmont, but I insist to get all trophies for the PS4.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

I've been playing the latest *Sakura Wars*.

The general gameplay is pretty basic but very engaging, and the story and characters are super charming. So I'm having a lot of fun.

----------


## The Gold Stream

risk of rain 2

skul: the hero slayer

----------


## Chubistian

I played and completed for the first time both Silent Hill & Silent Hill 2. I had a great time, especially with the sequel. They share an overwhelming craft of ambience and some genuine scares that are solid up to this day. The melancholic feel that these games create and hold are prime examples on how to do games that remain relevant through the pass of time. 

I also completed Resident Evil 7: It's enjoyable and manages to build the horror with cool scare jumps and movie references in the first half. The second half falls short to live up to the level of tension earned in the beginning, but it's still a fun experience

I'm starting Silent Hill 3 and continuing SH Origins, which I've had for many years, but I have never payed it much attention, so I always come back to it and expend most of the time figuring out what was I suppose to achieve when I left it last time. I also have the first four Tomb Raider, Portal 2, Limbo and the remake of the first Resident Evil waiting for me

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Finished Uncharted: Lost Legacy, and this cemented my feeling that the Uncharted games that didn't have supernatural elements had the best stories.  Also, I liked the open world section way better than Uncharted 4's (and, to be fair, they had time to iterate on that version) since the puzzles of the various towers and the optional token hunt gave it more of a Zelda-ish feel than just a pretty area to wander around in between plot points of Madagascar.  Not to mention that, possibly due to personal bias, I found the jungle filled with Indian ruins to be a lot prettier than the Scottish highlands, muddy area around the base of a volcano in Madagascar, or a jungle filled with Elizabethean Ruins.

And speaking of the token hunt, it was probably my favorite collectible set in the entire series since they each had a little puzzle associated with it and it gave you something that let you know when a Treasure was around so you know to look around for secret areas instead of just having to constantly waste time poking around every corner.

Now I randomly tried out Hitman on my PS4.  So far, I'm finding it pretty entertaing, though I haven't tried for any of the sillier kills yet.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*CASTLEVANIA SYMPHONY OF THE NIGHT*
It's my first time playing Axe Armor mode, and I even tried some equipment I don't usually play with cause I got too used to relying on the X-X!V''Q code, and trying on the Ring of Varda (dropped by *paranthopus*) and equipping the Were Bane (dropped by *Hunting Girl*) sword got much better results than I'm used to.

----------


## Starter Set

Kicking arses on Garou: Mark of the Wolves. Which isn't a werewolf themed game but a fighting game from SNK.

Back then, when they used to put at least some efforts on the visual of their games.

You lovable but lazy bastards.

----------


## Drako

> Kicking arses on Garou: Mark of the Wolves. Which isn't a werewolf themed game but a fighting game from SNK.
> 
> Back then, when they used to put at least some efforts on the visual of their games.
> 
> You lovable but lazy bastards.


Garou might be the best fighting game SNK ever released. I always had a blast playing.

----------


## Starter Set

> Garou might be the best fighting game SNK ever released. I always had a blast playing.


I hear ya.

I have it on PS4 and honestly that's a nice edition. You can choose the size of the screen, to smooth the image, the amount of lines you want and the online works fine for what i have experienced so far.

----------


## BeastieRunner

Just got gamenight people into Jackbox via Mixer/Twitch/Zoom. And now family, too.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

> Kicking arses on Garou: Mark of the Wolves. Which isn't a werewolf themed game but a fighting game from SNK.
> 
> Back then, when they used to put at least some efforts on the visual of their games.
> 
> You lovable but lazy bastards.


Didn't look like the slacked to me on visuals.




> Garou might be the best fighting game SNK ever released. I always had a blast playing.


I love it, but I will consider it the best Fatal Fury game.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

> I've been on a massive Fallout kick for the past 2 months.  Mostly New Vegas and a little Fallout 4.  I even picked up 76 cheap after the Wastelanders update.  It's...eh.  Just picture the most bog-standard DLC for Fallout 4 imaginable and that's pretty much what you get.  Much like Anthem, it's very obvious that this is an online looter shooter developed by people who've never played an online looter shooter in their life.  The _sheer lack_ of content, not just in comparison to other games of this type like Destiny, Warframe or The Division...but to other Fallout games, is staggering.  What they try to pass off as an, "endgame" is embarrassing (do one quest once a day for 2 months straight to max your reputation...unless you use an exploit to do it in an hour.  Guess what most people do?).  The big endgame fight with the Scorchbeast Queen might actually be the worst boss fight I've experienced in any game in my entire life.  
> 
> It's not the worst game I've ever played, but it's definitely one of the laziest.  Jumping in Power Armor and blowing shit up with a gatling laser can be fun but the way the game is designed makes it hard to even do that.  There are very few areas on the map that have more than a handful of enemies around and you gotta compete with everyone else to get to them, so you spend a lot of time fast-traveling and server-hopping in an attempt enemies to shoot in your first-person shooter.  And everything you do has an artificial cap on it to slow your progress.  There's only so many items you can sell to vendors a day.  Only so much endgame currency you can acquire a day.  Etc...  When I started typing this, I was gonna say you might enjoy it if you grab it cheap but never mind.  
> 
> On the plus side, New Vegas is as good as it ever was.  And the mods that are out now are insane.  
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't feel bad.  FFXIV is one of the few games that puts out enough content on a regular enough basis to justify a monthly fee.


There's a fan game called Fallout: Resurrection that bridges the gap between the first two.  Well worth finding.

----------


## Drako

> I love it, but I will consider it the best Fatal Fury game.


My only gripe with Garou is that the casting isn't very interesting, but at least Rocky and Old Man Terry are cool af.
To me, Garou and KOF 97 are still the best ones, but i didn't play the recent KOFs.

----------


## Starter Set

Trying Power Rangers Battle for the Grid.

Man, it has to be one of the most annoying story mode i have seen in a darn long while.

But beside that, i kinda like this very simple gameplay, it's refreshing. Now, i'm not using the word simple in a derogatory way, i mean it's very easy to start with and understand.

Like, take Injustice or MK for example, you can't do a combo if you haven't learned it before. The input speed required makes it very improbable to do a combo just by chance. Nothing as such here, commands are pretty much the same for all characters.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

> My only gripe with Garou is that the casting isn't very interesting, but at least Rocky and Old Man Terry are cool af.
> To me, Garou and KOF 97 are still the best ones, but i didn't play the recent KOFs.


Good choices for favorites. My favorites are 98 and 2003.

----------


## Jackalope89

Maneater.

Yeah, not exactly a "deep" game by any means, but it is very reminiscent of Jaws Unleashed for the original Xbox way back. You run around, eat everything in sight, powerup by eating, and become the boss of the ocean. After the intro, you start as a shark pup and eat little fish, turtles, and run the hell away from gators (takes place in the Everglades/Bayou area). But the more you eat, the bigger you get. You become a teen, and with strategy, can take on 1 gator, but still need to be careful. When you hit adult, not much left in those waterways is a serious threat. Until you get to the humans.

----------


## Starter Set

SoulCaliber 6.

Bought on the psn cause of a a discount, not expecting anything really from it and man, what a pleasant suprise that game turned out to be. 

And very good solo content which is always a nice plus, you don't always feel like fighting try-hards online you know.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Kingdom hearts 3 demo. I played the toybox and its pretty fun. Maybe I've been too much of a curmudgeon about it?

Just started FF10 and its a blast from the past.

I named Tidus- "Jak" from Jak and Daxter. They came out the same year and i'm thinking of doing a fanfic crossover.

----------


## Jackalope89

So, ran into a nasty bug with Maneater. A problem that pops up with it, is that it will sometimes crash. Usually not a big deal, a little annoying, but whatever. 

And then, after unlocking one of the power ups (3 sets of power ups), the game crashed. When I get back in, the power up I had just unlocked is gone, as is anyway of redoing the mission to get it again. So, yeah. Not happy with that.

----------


## Ruby Quartz Diamond

Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3: The Black Order on Nintendo Switch

It's quite fun so far and it's pretty cool to play with Star-Lord, Wolverine, Psylocke and Cyclops as my main team.

----------


## Zero Hunter

I am heading into the end chapters of the Final Fantasy 7 Remake.  I have never played the original FF7, but man I really love this game, and can't wait for part 2 and 3.  This is the most fun I have had with an FF game since FF12 (I hated all the FF13 games and was not impressed at all by FF15).

----------


## Synestra

Now that I've finished The Last of Us 2, I'm gonna try the Final Fantasy 7 Remake on hard mode.  Additionally, I've downloaded the original FF7 so I can finally play it and compare it to the remake.

Otherwise, I'm also playing Streets of Rage 4.  This is my first time ever playing a Streets of Rage game.  It's surprisingly challenging.  I usually play it with a friend though, it's more fun that way.



> Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3: The Black Order on Nintendo Switch
> 
> It's quite fun so far and it's pretty cool to play with Star-Lord, Wolverine, Psylocke and Cyclops as my main team.


I've been wanting to play Ultimate Alliance 3, but I was a little disappointed when they seemed to follow the MCU.  As much as I enjoy the MCU, I loved that the first 2 Ultimate Alliance games were so strictly comics based, and had a lot of fun replaying them. Same with the X-Men Legends games.

I'll still probably play Ultimate Alliance 3 at some point though.

----------


## Camptoy

The Last of Us 2
Alien:Isolation

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Just finished Pony Island, and wow was that a trip.

----------


## gaming_amy

Replaying Assassins Creed: Origins on my own gaming laptop this time! It doesn't have as many activities as AC: Odyssey, but it has a much smoother gaming process. Can't wait to get my hands on Valhalla so that I could compare all three of them.

----------


## Starter Set

Downloading Nier Automata right now.

Never tried it, i'm kinda curious.

----------


## Godlike13

Im replaying Mass Effect Andromeda. Not sure why. Never replayed it after my first run. I was hoping there was more patch work done and maybe even some new weapons added or something, but apparently they were pretty quick to stop supporting it.

----------


## Zero Hunter

Starting up Last Of Us 2.  I hate that some of it was spoiled for me even though I did my best to avoid spoilers.

----------


## Starter Set

Some hours into Nier Automata and damn, that has been a seriously good experience so far.

45 minutes before the first save though, and a boss fight before reaching it for good measure lol. That's a curious design choice, expecially for a game in which places to save and shortcuts seem so common once you finish the prologue.

----------


## Frobisher

Finishing Shadow Of War. It's a hilariously long way down from The Last Of Us Part II to more standard videogame storytelling, but the mechanics in this are pretty improved from the first Shadow game.

Also got Carrion on Switch for playing on the toilet, which is great fun but I suspect will be quite short lived.

----------


## Starter Set

That new Gundam game with a ridiculous name, PS4. (maxi boost something)

Damn that's fun. To play with the Heavyarms Custom from Endless Waltz is extremely satisfying.

----------


## hulahulk

Still playing Marvel Strike Force. Still. What the bloody hell is wrong with me??????

----------


## Midvillian1322

DBZ Kakarot... never noticed this before when I watched as a kid. Is Mr Popo a racists Black face character? He's dressed like a Genie but other then that he fits like Sambo black face depictions pretty well.

----------


## Starter Set

Finished Nier Automata.

That was nice, not as nice as i was hoping but a decent game. I don't know, feels like i lot more could have been done with such an intriguing world.

In a sequel i guess lol.

But anyway, still playing that Gundam game. That stuff is addictive as crack.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

> DBZ Kakarot... never noticed this before when I watched as a kid. Is Mr Popo a racists Black face character? He's dressed like a Genie but other then that he fits like Sambo black face depictions pretty well.


I'm pretty sure that he's based on mythical descriptions of genies/djinn having pitch black skin, especially since he doesn't particularly resemble how Toriyama draws black people all that much.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> I'm pretty sure that he's based on mythical descriptions of genies/djinn having pitch black skin, especially since he doesn't particularly resemble how Toriyama draws black people all that much.


Ok the lips that accompany that skin is where it starts to look bad. But yea ill go with your explanation, makes sense.

----------


## Frobisher

I'm on Horizon Zero Dawn now, which is some sort of fusion of Breathe Of The Wild, God Of War, Witcher III, Monster Hunter and Tomb Raider. I guess every fresh idea in the AAA space just gets immediately adopted by all the others, which always risks making them feel too homogenous. Anyway, this is extremely slick and the actual hunting mechanism of using special damage types to target components on the robot monsters' bodies is pretty satisfying.

I'm a few hours in so naturally my ammo and resource stacks are all full, which of course engenders more anxiety about freeing up inventory slots to be able to pick up and use everything I find that it ever will that I might run out of a critical resource on the hunt. Also, in true open world game fashion, the map is already a mess of icons than I am obligated to track down - tracking down items on a map will never feel good again after everything Breathe Of The Wild did to encourage environmental-based searching.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Final Fantasy 7 Remake for the PS4 (mostly remote played in my Vita since I was out of state - though following proper safety guidelines - this weekend).  

I'm really enjoying it so far, though I wish that the controls were a little tighter, that you could use summons outside of boss fights, and that the AI controlled partners weren't so dumb.  Like, maybe give it some Tales-series style AI settings so that I don't have to micromanage them so much.  Oh, and Sector 7 and 5 feel a bit... off, from how I remember them in the original game (though admittedly it has been over a decade since I last played it).  I don't remember them looking wow so much junkyards that shantytowns sprung up in.

----------


## MacrossPlus

Just played "Wreckless: The Yakuza missions" recently

----------


## Starter Set

PES 2019, have it on my PS4 since it first released and i come back to it sometimes.

That's a pretty solid football game in terms of gameplay.

----------


## Starter Set

Downloading Captain Tsubasa on ps4 right now, can't play till friday though.

----------


## Zero Hunter

Been playing Ghost of Tsushima for a week or so now.  Love it.

----------


## Jackalope89

Xenoverse 2 (again). New update dropped and it drastically changed quite a few things. Some were heavily nerfed, others were upgraded. New moves and super souls were dropped, along with a new level of QQBangs, and Chronoa, after finishing 2 rounds of a special tournament (need to finish all of storymode to unlock) is finally playable.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I always forget how campy parts of Final Fantasy 7 were, and the Remake really plays that aspect up to 11 at parts, mostly in a good way.  Parts of it feels an 80s Buddy Cop movie, and other parts are basically straight out of Yakuza (the parts of Yakuza that aren't *also* like an 80s Buddy Cop movie).

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> Xenoverse 2 (again). New update dropped and it drastically changed quite a few things. Some were heavily nerfed, others were upgraded. New moves and super souls were dropped, along with a new level of QQBangs, and Chronoa, after finishing 2 rounds of a special tournament (need to finish all of storymode to unlock) is finally playable.


Same here.

I tried to grind out Chronoa's moves yesterday from the tournament but I can feel the rust after not playing for several months on end. Doesn't help that you can't use healing items during the tournament. That semi-final fight against Goku is really exhausting.

----------


## Silvermoth

I’m playing Ion Fury at the moment which is absolutely awesome. If you loved games like duke nukem and doom you’ll love it!

----------


## Jackalope89

> Same here.
> 
> I tried to grind out Chronoa's moves yesterday from the tournament but I can feel the rust after not playing for several months on end. Doesn't help that you can't use healing items during the tournament. That semi-final fight against Goku is really exhausting.


I'll admit, I've been practicing on the harder PQs lately. So other than the constant relentlessness of the AI, I did okay. A few close calls, for sure, but yeah. 
The nerf to meditation though, really hurt several of my builds though. So, that sucks. 

But unlocked Chonoa. Very unique moves and move sets. Definitely a long range fighter, but not useless in close range.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> I'll admit, I've been practicing on the harder PQs lately. So other than the constant relentlessness of the AI, I did okay. A few close calls, for sure, but yeah. 
> The nerf to meditation though, really hurt several of my builds though. So, that sucks. 
> 
> But unlocked Chonoa. Very unique moves and move sets. Definitely a long range fighter, but not useless in close range.


I managed to beat it twice with some issues so I have Chronoa. Now I'm just trying to grind out her moves, good thing you can quickly restart the fight when it starts going poorly for you.

Played with a friend yesterday so I could get the materials needed to make stronger QQ Bangs. Got some pretty good ones that I'll test out today. I haven't noticed any buffs or nerfs, but I'm pretty bad att seeing such things anyway. How did they nerf meditation?

----------


## Panic

Dark Souls iii

I'm finding it a very intense game.

----------


## Jackalope89

> I managed to beat it twice with some issues so I have Chronoa. Now I'm just trying to grind out her moves, good thing you can quickly restart the fight when it starts going poorly for you.
> 
> Played with a friend yesterday so I could get the materials needed to make stronger QQ Bangs. Got some pretty good ones that I'll test out today. I haven't noticed any buffs or nerfs, but I'm pretty bad att seeing such things anyway. How did they nerf meditation?


Meditation used to last for 1 minute. Now it lasts for 20 seconds. You do gain Ki faster when hitting with it on, but that's about the only good it got out of it.

Majin Purification though, that got a much needed upgrade where the stamina finally regens. Even when attacking. And combined with the buff Quick Sleep on it gained (quicker health regen), it makes it very much viable on higher tier missions.

----------


## Starter Set

I have a great time with Captain Tsubasa and Star Trek Birth of the Federation.

----------


## Midvillian1322

Death Stranding.

I'm about 1hour in and all I can say is WTF. Iono whats going on and the gameplay is just running places and trying not to trip. Is there a reason to keep playing this or should I give up now?

----------


## Starter Set

Depends, do you enjoy drinking Monster products?

----------


## Synestra

At this current moment, I'm playing Yugioh on Dueling Nexus to pass time.



> Now that I've finished The Last of Us 2, I'm gonna try the Final Fantasy 7 Remake on hard mode.  Additionally, I've downloaded the original FF7 so I can finally play it and compare it to the remake.


I did start the original FF7 though, and I adjusted to the outdated character models a lot faster that I thought I would (I really thought this was going to be a major hurdle).  In comparison to the remake, I can see why OG fans didn't like Sephiroth appearing so early, because that scene in Shinra where you don't even see him but you see the trail of destruction he left in the building had amazing build up and tension.

Still I just have to remember the remake is a different take on the story, and I can enjoy both angles.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Depends, do you enjoy drinking Monster products?


Lol did notice how everything is weird trippy and nonsensical. Then they have monster energy drinks just chilling on a table. Who da fuq is still making monster kidney poison in that world? 

Does the gameplay ever become anything better then running and trying not to trip?

----------


## Starter Set

That's pretty much it i'm afraid. The story is not that bad though.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> That's pretty much it i'm afraid. The story is not that bad though.


Oh ok so it will start to make sense eventually?

----------


## The Gold Stream

Vermintide 2

next week going to be playing Star Renegades

----------


## babyblob

I am rotating games.  Right now I am super heavy into Pokemon Sword.  I am also playing Legend of Zelda (NES Version) when I have a few free minutes.  That 5th dungeon is a pain in the ass.

----------


## Lee Stone

Currently:

Langrisser Mobile
Gladiator Heroes

----------


## the nomad

Currently Replaying Spider-Man PS4 only this time with the Raimi Suit.  It's like playing a newer and better version of Spider-Man 2 the movie for PS2. I love it.

----------


## Godlike13

Just finished Wasteland 3. Not bad. Wears thin by the end though.

----------


## Starter Set

Back on Battlefront 2 but on steam this time and i must say, i'm quite impressed with how retarded the whole process is.

You download the game on steam, so far nothing special, but then you have to download and install freaking origin lol.

Isn't that just beautiful?

----------


## MacrossPlus

King of Fighters XIV

----------


## Godlike13

Just started Kingdoms of Amalur Re-Awakening. Its a blast from the past. A very underrated game in its time.

----------


## BoredEnthusiast

Playing Surviving Mars right now and having a blast with it. Less than $17 for the complete edition with the current sale on PSN.

----------


## Starter Set

Bought Call of Cthulhu for 8 bucks on Steam.

And man, it isn't a worth a penny more.

----------


## Starter Set

> Oh ok so it will start to make sense eventually?


Yes lol, it will. I don't know if i would call death stranding a game though.

I mean, the long walk you have to do have no purpose beyond adding game time between two cutscenes. There is literally no gameplay to speak of.

Kojima wanted to make a movie but didn't have the money and/or the experience to do so, so he made the closest thing he could.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Yes lol, it will. I don't know if i would call death stranding a game though.
> 
> I mean, the long walk you have to do have no purpose beyond adding game time between two cutscenes. There is literally no gameplay to speak of.
> 
> Kojima wanted to make a movie but didn't have the money and/or the experience to do so, so he made the closest thing he could.


Yea I couldn't do it. The story wasn't my cup of tea and the going from point a to point b stuff was beyond boring. Gave up on that

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Wasteland 3
Fallout: New Vegas
Darkest Dungeon

Some Path of Exile and Black Desert thrown in for when I just wanna punch things while listening to creepypastas/SCPs or something.  Bought Hades since it's out of Early Access but I haven't played it yet.

----------


## Jackalope89

Trying my hand at Jump Force. An interesting game, with some very altered power levels. Like Blue Goku clashing with Boa Hancock of One Piece. It is a cool collection, but does require not taking it overly serious. Could have used more female characters though.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Just started The Council Monday night since it’s on offer on PS Store and some bad acting aside I am loving the conversation system and range of characters and setting. Plus for once I didn’t pull a Life Is Strange (COUGHKateMarshCOUGH) and actually remembered something I read with a character and saved the conversation. Best feeling ever.

Also picked up the complete Walking Dead collection to play over October/Halloween, well it's either that or the original Resident Evil (so I can pick up the re-mastered 2 and 3 when they're cheaper). I suppose there's 0 as well but I don't know how good that actually is... Got RE1 for free ages back.

----------


## Bat-Meal

Tales of Berseria
Rochard

ToB is great so far, though the battle system is a bit confusing.  Rochard is a bit boring, but I'm going to try to finish it anyway.

----------


## Ascended

Been playing a lot of Avengers on PS4 since it launched. That's nearly all I've played the last couple weeks. 

Not much of a gamer any more, wife and kids and work and the sad remains of my old social life don't leave much time for games, and finishing college last spring hasn't given me the extra time I hoped it would. But I still play Overwatch, I need to finish Final Fantasy 15 and Kingdom Hearts 3, I play a little DCU Online and I even still log into Skyrim now and then. 

And I gotta sit down and grind through the hard mode on Final Fantasy 7 Remake. Beat the game and got most everything out of it except the final summoning abilities and a few materia I've yet to fully level.

----------


## Bat-Meal

> picked up the complete Walking Dead collection to play over October/Halloween,


Oh, I finished S3 and S4 recently, both fun.  
S3 is the weakest in the series IMO, but still worth playing.  S4 is very good, but very different from the other seasons. Enjoy!

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

Mixing it up between Caravan Stories and that Genshin game or whatever it's called, just saw that Bless Unleashed is supposed to be out on the 22nd of this month on the PS4 as a f2p game, though you can pay a lot and start playing like two weeks earlier, though the graphics seemed to have been dumbed down a bit, or maybe it just wasn't a good video...

----------


## Starter Set

Blood Bowl 2, PC. 

Don't think i'm ever going to bother with the upcoming 3. I have a decent enough version of the game of Blood Bowl and all the teams.

----------


## babyblob

I am still Playing Pokemon Sword.  But I am also playing Zelda Breath of The Wild.  Both are so much fun and I love how massive these games are.

----------


## Synestra

Crash Bandicoot 4: It's About Time

I played the demo the other day before the game was fully released, and it was an... interesting experience.  I overall enjoyed it, but something about the jumping mechanics felt off, which made levels feel more difficult than what they really were.

I assume it'll just take some getting used to as I play through the full game.

----------


## scilover

is there any game that doesn't required too much intelligence???suggest me?

----------


## Starter Set

> is there any game that doesn't required too much intelligence???suggest me?


If you are intelligent enough to use a pad you can pretty much play any action game.

Which makes me wonder, could a chimpanzee play a simple video game like pong? Bet it could.

----------


## BeastieRunner

Crash 4!

First Crash game in a while that feels like a Crash Bandicoot game. The hit boxes are better than the remasters but the timing is a little bit harder. I find I do better using the d-pad versus the stick. Story is very, very fun!

And boy howdy, everybody is going all-in on this multiverse stuff now.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

Due to going through a lot of personal issues at the moment I've been a lot of BOTW. Great open world game with a calming atmosphere that I can get lost in for hours. 

I got Avengers whem it came out and honestly I don't love it but I do plan to finish it, probably after I finish Persona 5 Royal.

Also since it's release I've been playing quite a bit of Gundam Extreme Vs. Maxi Boost On. Been a of the series since about 2004 amd though the series has changed greatly it's still fun. That being said the online mode can be a bit unforgiving to newcomers.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

> is there any game that doesn't required too much intelligence???suggest me?


What platform do you want to play it on?  And if you have any games that you like already, I'd be glad to recommend games like them if I can.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I've started Timespinner on my Vita thanks to it finally being on sale (it kinda feels like a modernization of Castlevania: Symphony of the Night's mechanics, thus far).  I'm really liking it so far, though I don't think that I'm using the time stop power as much as I'm supposed to be.

----------


## YounG03

> Due to going through a lot of personal issues at the moment I've been a lot of BOTW. Great open world game with a calming atmosphere that I can get lost in for hours. 
> 
> I got Avengers whem it came out and honestly I don't love it but I do plan to finish it, probably after I finish Persona 5 Royal.
> 
> Also since it's release I've been playing quite a bit of Gundam Extreme Vs. Maxi Boost On. Been a of the series since about 2004 amd though the series has changed greatly it's still fun. That being said the online mode can be a bit unforgiving to newcomers.


Why you don't like the new Avengers. Personally I'm playing Star Wars Battleground 2. Im trying to escape as Han Solo as Cheque fixing the Falcon but it's tough. I really like this game though.

By the way I have to make email accounts for my underage kids to play online?

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> Why you don't like the new Avengers.


If the game were to exist in a vacuum where games such as PS4 Spider-Man and the Arkham series didn't exist I might be more forgiving but the game feels that it's being held back. I had some speculation, based on nothing admittedly, that the game was conceived as this big story based game but some higher-ups saw how profitable MTX could be and that became the focus. Mind you I don't hate the game I just feel it could be better. Also going against my previous statement I'll finish Avengers before P5R since the latter is a very long game.

----------


## MacrossPlus

really enjoying playing Aggressive Inline

----------


## Starter Set

Tried some "Game of Thrones : The Boardgame, Digital Edition". 

Everything you need to know is pretty much in the name lol. GoT, digital adaptation of a quite successful and interesting boardgame.

And, well, it's a decent version of the boardgame. Two major problems though. First, in mutli there is no timer for players. So if you have the misfortune to play with a moron who doesn't pass, the game is over. That one is easy to patch thanksfully.

Second, the so called AI is about as competent as playing this game than me as playing the violon. And i have never touched that instrument. No much hope here sadly, i really doubt that the devs are going to spend a lot of time re-working the AI. (which can be a very complex and difficult process)

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Tales of Berseria

----------


## GozertheGozarian

Shop Titans is almost always running in the background in my off time.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> Tales of Berseria


That was the first Tales games I played and it's still my favourite, though I'm only on my third so far.

It's so stinking great. Love the band of misfits you get to control in it.

----------


## Zaresh

I've recently finished GRIS. Beautiful, if very short, game, with some nice music, animation, art, and gameplay (for the little gameplay it really has, it's pretty well done, honestly).

I'm currently considering temporally "hijack" my brother's gaming account (again) and play Hades (again). I tried it a year ago and it was fun then already. Now, it sounds really, really appealing to me again.

----------


## Bat-Meal

Playing Alpha Protocol - the sneak animations crack-me-up though.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PCN24454

Zanki Zero

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

Let's see:

Caravan Stories
Genshin Impact
Bless Unleashed or whatever it is...

----------


## MacrossPlus

Just played K-1: The arena fighters

----------


## Hiromi

Well I guess it'll be December before I can say Cyberpunk 2077 instead of November.


REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I'm playing Ar Nosurge Plus: Ode to an Unborn Star on my Vita (while also watching the English subbed Let's Play of the Japanese-only Vita Exclusive prequel, Ciel Nosurge).  It's clearly been made on a budget, but its overall been excellent so far and in a lot of ways it fits the same niche as 13 Sentinals: Aegis Rim would have if the Vita port hadn't been cancelled.  

On that note, I also finished my first playthrough of Final Fantasy 7 Remake and started 13 Sentinals: Aegis Rim on my PS4, and I'm really liking it so far as well, though I'm still in the prologue.

----------


## comicscollector

I am curently playing mostly Darksiders 3 and Streets of Rage 4 on PC.
i already finished Streets of Rage 4 but i am still playing it sometimes to get the bonus characters.

----------


## Midvillian1322

Just finished Shaq fu legend reborn. It was only a couple bucks so thought why not. Game was short and the gameplay was whatever. But I enjoyed the take downs of certain celebs Trump,Bieber, Hilton,Kim K,MEl Gibson, and Madonna to name a few. Shaq gave no fu**s.

----------


## MacrossPlus

just started playing a few old PS1 Demo discs

----------


## Hiromi

I am finally playing the Outer Worlds now that its dumb exclusivity deal is over, and it's fun.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Still working on Ar Nosurge Plus and 13 Sentinels, but I'm also jumping between Oneshot and The Return of the Obra Dinn, which are both super interesting in completely different ways.  

I did not expect Oneshot to have such a major plot point in common with Ar Nosurge, though.

----------


## Jackalope89

Still jumping between games, but working on Warriors Orochi 3 Ultimate right now. Never truly finished Gauntlet Mode. Which, unfortunately, requires a LOT of grinding.

----------


## Godlike13

Watchdogs Legion. Its not bad as long as you lean into its gimmick.

----------


## Bat-Meal

Playing Bit.Trip Runner, Company of Heroes, and FarCry 2 (with mods).  
Stopped Alpha Protocol for the time being, as it hasn't engaged me after 2 hours of gameplay, will probably give it another go once I'm done with FC2.

----------


## Godlike13

Those are some throw backs lol

----------


## Starter Set

Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 1+2, PS4.

Pretty fun game.

----------


## Bat-Meal

> Those are some throw backs lol


I'm working on my 'pile of shame'.  :Cool:

----------


## Séb

Apex Legends season 7. New map and legend lived up to the hype!

----------


## Frobisher

Celeste now, which really does have superb controls. Still working through Baba Is You. The Switch indie library is incredibly impressive if you know where to look.

----------


## YounG03

Need for Speed: Payback for ps4. I like this better than paradise burnout cause I actually know where to drive. The cop chase is cool too. I need to figger how to turn though.

----------


## Robotech Master

Beat Ori and the Will of the Wisps on Nintendo Switch, then got pretty far into Atelier Ryza.

Also had a nostalgic replay of Demon's Crest on the SNES Online.

----------


## Starter Set

Dresden Files Coop Card Game. (pc)

Which is awesome but so damn freaking hard. 119 games i played according to the very own game's stats. 9 wins and 110 failures. 

Oh yeah, not even 10% victory. Bruises a bit the ego, i'm not going to lie, but i like a challenge and man, the game sure is happy to provide that.

And funnily enough one of the hardest scenario is the very first one lol. (responsible for more than half of the fails)

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

The intro to Ff10-2 and chapter 1 of Yakuza:Like a Dragon.

Turn based combat takes some getting used to.

----------


## Frobisher

Still finishing Horizon Zero Dawn. Like Witcher 3 it tipped over from being fun to a chore at some point, but at least I’m near the end now. Also just got This War Of Mine, which is like an even more harrowing version of Pikmin 3.

----------


## Starter Set

Heroes of Might & Magic, the third of the name.

In my opinion, the best video game ever made.

----------


## Zaresh

> Heroes of Might & Magic, the third of the name.
> 
> In my opinion, the best video game ever made.


Ah, the hours and hours that I lost in that game. Still remember the music. Good times.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

Over the weekend I got Age of Calamity and Spider-Man: Miles Morales. Enjoying both immensely right now.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Hollow Knight: Voidheart Edition since it was free on PS Plus. Can see why it's really good. Doubt I will have gotten too far before Cyberounk arrives though.

----------


## MacrossPlus

Recently played Contender 2, an old boxing game for the PS1

----------


## OopsIdiditagain

I might play Naraka

¨

But Genshin Impact is fun, I'm glad the character I want doesn't come out until next year.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I've been playing Genshin Impact and have been mostly just wandering around collecting Amenocules/Geocules and Seelys, as well as doing random overworld puzzles.  I'm really enjoying that, though.

----------


## mattnicholas

first I wanna say, hands down, the replies are a gold mine for game suggestions! And, here's my small contribution to that. I mostly play 2-3 games throughout the day. Currently, I am playing Minecraft (coz old school!  :Cool:  ), Among us (coz everybody is playing it so FOMO  :Wink:  ) and CPS Test (to practice for Minecraft PvP mouse.png).

----------


## Godlike13

Playing Valhalla. Its alright.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Sackboy: Big Adventure PS5

----------


## Starter Set

The very first Phantasy Star, totally kick-ass Nintendo Switch version.

Now, that's the way to propose an old game to modern players. Different screen size, auto map for the dungeon (thank you) and many other qol improvements.

GG sega, GG. Man, that game is so freaking addictive.

----------


## The Gold Stream

fallout 4, i have yet to beat all the dlc on the same playthrough

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Marvel Spider-Man Remastered PS5.

----------


## Starter Set

Finished Phantasy Star.

I kinda feel like a hardcore mofo after that last fight.

Now, Shining in the Darkness.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I'm just fiddling around with Pokemon Black and beat the first gym and did the Dream Mist quest right after that.  So far, so good, but even though the series is generally intended for children, I don't really like that they gave away the game about a certain character tricking people with speeches during that super-early quest.  Still, I've heard that the plot gets a lot better as it goes on and its still a big improvement over Gen 1, which is the last time that I really played Pokemon.

----------


## Starter Set

Dragon Quest 11 on PS4.

Gee, that game is good looking.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

> Finished Phantasy Star.
> 
> I kinda feel like a hardcore mofo after that last fight.
> 
> Now, Shining in the Darkness.


Enjoy the Cave of Wisdom.

----------


## comicscollector

I am currently playing Final Fantasy 7 the Windows edition for PC,last time i played the game was for the Playstation 1 way back.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> Dragon Quest 11 on PS4.
> 
> Gee, that game is good looking.


Having played 11S on the Switch I can tell you that you're in for a treat.

----------


## Starter Set

> Having played 11S on the Switch I can tell you that you're in for a treat.


Yeah, i'm really impressed with that game. I'm playing the same version but on PS4.

My only little nitpicks so far are the musics. They are good but lacks a bit in terms of emotion and epicness. I don't know, sometimes it's kind of if you had a marching band following you, you know?

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> Yeah, i'm really impressed with that game. I'm playing the same version but on PS4.
> 
> My only little nitpicks so far are the musics. They are good but lacks a bit in terms of emotion and epicness. I don't know, sometimes it's kind of if you had a marching band following you, you know?


It was really one of those games that I could sink hours into. Even grinding in the late game was a blast for me. As for the music it does have the tone you mentioned but there will be a slight shift later on.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Marvel Spider-Man: Miles Morales PS5

----------


## Starter Set

Fire Emblem Awakening, 3DS. Which is awesome beyond words. I really need to try the Switch's one.

And a bit of Star Wars Squadrons and Gundam Maxi Boost Whatever, both on PS4. Both are good, both can get repetitive rather quickly so it's best to do short sessions.

----------


## Séb

Valorant. Yes i'm addicted.

----------


## Arsenal

Finished Nier: Automata and ... I’m honestly kinda disappointed. 

Don’t get me wrong, both the world and story are great. Admittedly I was getting irritated during act 1 with all the constant running around to get all the side quests done but once they (finally!) introduced fast travel I was having a blast. That completely changed, however, once it was time to start Act 2. I’ve never had my interest in something sink so fast, the entire thing was just a chore to get through and it honestly ruined the rest of them game for me. Which is a shame because I know I would’ve/should’ve loved the 3rd act without it but I just couldn’t get past the bad taste act 2 left behind.

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

Playing a lot of free to play PS4 mmo's or their version of them, BDO is listed as F2P however to play the game you have to have a subscription to PS Plus first...so then not actually f2p...

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

> Finished Nier: Automata and ... I’m honestly kinda disappointed. 
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, both the world and story are great. Admittedly I was getting irritated during act 1 with all the constant running around to get all the side quests done but once they (finally!) introduced fast travel I was having a blast. That completely changed, however, once it was time to start Act 2. I’ve never had my interest in something sink so fast, the entire thing was just a chore to get through and it honestly ruined the rest of them game for me. Which is a shame because I know I would’ve/should’ve loved the 3rd act without it but I just couldn’t get past the bad taste act 2 left behind.


I liked Act 2, personally, since it expanded upon and showed the events of the Act 1 from a different angle and explained why 2B was able to defeat threats that were killing Yorha Units by the truckload: because she is being backed up by 9S, who is Death Incarnate to anything that can be hacked.

----------


## FFJamie94

I've been playing Nier Automata too. The first Nier is one of my favourite games of all time and this one ranks a little bit below it.
I do like how big everything feels and just how weird the lore surrounding this series is.
It's got me interested in the Drakengard games, I should really check them out. 
I'm excited for the remake to Neir 1 as well, I think they are adding some stuff to it, but don't quote me on that.

----------


## BeastieRunner

You guys made me go out and pick up DragonQuest

----------


## Arsenal

> I liked Act 2, personally, since it expanded upon and showed the events of the Act 1 from a different angle and explained why 2B was able to defeat threats that were killing Yorha Units by the truckload: because she is being backed up by 9S, who is Death Incarnate to anything that can be hacked.


I didn’t mind getting a new perspective and fleshing out the events in act 1, I just hated having to redo almost all of it again. I wouldn’t of minded nearly as much if the missions were different like what we got in the opening of Act 2. Or at least the overlapped portions were greatly reduced.

----------


## FFJamie94

> I didn’t mind getting a new perspective and fleshing out the events in act 1, I just hated having to redo almost all of it again. I wouldn’t of minded nearly as much if the missions were different like what we got in the opening of Act 2. Or at least the overlapped portions were greatly reduced.


I do agree, while I liked the second act and redoing things, I can see how this is a barrier for some People.

Still it's not as bad as the OG Nier, which makes you do everything three times.

But by the time you do it s second time, you're an unstoppable killing machine in that you can get through it all in about 3 hours.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

> I've been playing Nier Automata too. The first Nier is one of my favourite games of all time and this one ranks a little bit below it.
> I do like how big everything feels and just how weird the lore surrounding this series is.
> It's got me interested in the Drakengard games, I should really check them out. 
> I'm excited for the remake to Neir 1 as well,  *I think they are adding some stuff to it,* but don't quote me on that.


This response was made specifically so that I can quote you on that.

----------


## YounG03

PS4 have a huge deal and would like your thoughts on gang beast, dbz: kakarnot, gi joe: operation blackout, rainbow six siege (I love CoD but only do the storymodes.

Thanks for your suggestion.

----------


## FFJamie94

> This response was made specifically so that I can quote you on that.


I've just heard things like the VA for 2B and 9S are in it.
Which if true, looks to be more of a semi prequel to Automata than a full on remake (this wouldn't make sense any other time, but for Nier, it makes perfect sense).

----------


## Midvillian1322

Playing Fenyx on Ps4 and I am enjoying this way more then I did cyberpunk 2077. It's a blatant rip off of breathe of the wild, but i actually prefer this game. Never cared about the Zelda mythos and I hate that there are no actors involved its just all reading dialogue. Fenyx is fun again and I love that they don't sugar coat greek mythology too much. They poke fun at it. Promethius and Zeus narrate the game ans they are hilarious together.

----------


## hyped78

Finishing Shadow of the Colossus Remastered on PS4 - visually stunning but it's not my type of game. I've kind of struggled to keep myself motivated to finish it.

----------


## Frobisher

Bought Breathe Of The Wild again on Switch with the DLC while it’s on sale to do the Master difficulty. Worth it.

----------


## the nomad

Super Mario World  for the Gameboy.  I've feeling really old school and so I dug up my old gameboy and one of the first video games I have ever played. Actually the game that got me hooked into gaming, and  I remember playing it on the Super Nintendo.

----------


## green_garnish

Trying to play The Avengers, but it's not terribly engaging and doubt I'll be able to slog my way through it.

----------


## GozertheGozarian

It's time to go back to Stardew Valley.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Ghost of Tsushima

----------


## hyped78

Finished Shadow of the Colossus on the PS4 (I recognize the game is great... but it's just not my type of game). I've now started Call of Duty Modern Warfare Remastered, will play through this one and then CDMW 2 Remastered.

----------


## Jackalope89

Been doing more Medieval 2 Total War games (modded), but oh so eagerly awaiting the remastered Mass Effect Trilogy. And from what I've read, they are leaving the overall story the same, but tweaking the gameplay from one and two (one REALLY needed it).

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*Spider-Man Web of Shadows (PC):*

Hit detection is not very on the mark in this game, every now and then Spider-Man ignores the enemy right in front of him and punches sideways. And the game often auto-locks on enemies without me pressing on the lock-on button.

I still enjoy the game a great deal, but these bits needed better tuning.

----------


## Cyberstrike

_The Last of Us Part II_ it's a very dark and brutal game and while I find zombies to be at best annoying the clickers, bloaters, and shamblers are easily some of creepiest monsters I've seen since the original _RE2_ and _RE3_.

----------


## The Gold Stream

gunfire reborn -- kind of a borderlands-ish roguelite 

and got back into warframe recently as well

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Control for PS5

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Doing the Xiao Lantern Event stuff in Genshin Impact because I like the aesthetic and hope to get Beidou (she's the only one of the offered characters who I don't already have) and more story events for Xiao.  I also hope to get around to doing Dainsleif's story events, since I don't think that has a time limit.

I also am fiddling around with the PS4 version of Ys 8: Lacrimosa of Dana so that I can get the stuff that was added in after the Vita version (which I've finished twice) before I get Ys 9 the next time that its on sale.

----------


## babyblob

I have been going super hardcore on Animal Crossing for The Switch.  I am hoping to deprogram from the cult today with some old School Super Mario 3  :Smile:

----------


## Hiromi

Valheim might be the closest to complete early access game I've ever played

----------


## The Gold Stream

Smite  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Robotech Master

Final stretch of Atelier Ryza 2.  After that I'll go into Persona 5 Strikers.

----------


## hyped78

Finished Call of Duty Modern Warfare Remastered on the PS4 - it was very good, even if the campaign is a bit short (I already knew that coming in).

I am currently playing Detroit Become Human for the first time ever, really enjoying it so far.

----------


## YounG03

> Finished Call of Duty Modern Warfare Remastered on the PS4 - it was very good, even if the campaign is a bit short (I already knew that coming in).
> 
> I am currently playing Detroit Become Human for the first time ever, really enjoying it so far.


Ill try the call of duty. Im really into campaigns and wondering if the tom clancy series like that? As far as Detroit goes I'm more of an action guy.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Mario 3D world

----------


## LoganAlpha30X33

Trying to play Caravan Stories but now it doesn't work, with the PS4 giving me an error message that data not supported by PS4, even though the game was fine the day before and it changed when I wasn't even playing the game, and the message only shows up on that one game...

I've read that I should change some settings or something to fix it, as it's the only game that is affected, but I didn't change any settings before it happened so who knows how to fix it...

----------


## Panfoot

> Ill try the call of duty. Im really into campaigns and wondering if the tom clancy series like that? As far as Detroit goes I'm more of an action guy.


It really depends on what ones you play, the newer stuff like Ghost Recon Wildlands and Ghost Recon Breakpoint are more open world action shooters(and the Division games, which is more MMORPG, think Destiny 2), but the classic stuff like the original Ghost Recon games or Rainbow Six 3 are much closer to simulation shooters like the Arma series(IE you die in 1, maybe 2 shots if lucky, in the original GR you even had 2 teams you could switch between to tactically move through the map).

----------


## The Gold Stream



----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*Mortal Kombat Mythologies*

I never hated this game.

----------


## OopsIdiditagain

> Doing the Xiao Lantern Event stuff in Genshin Impact because I like the aesthetic and hope to get Beidou (she's the only one of the offered characters who I don't already have) and more story events for Xiao.  I also hope to get around to doing Dainsleif's story events, since I don't think that has a time limit.
> 
> I also am fiddling around with the PS4 version of Ys 8: Lacrimosa of Dana so that I can get the stuff that was added in after the Vita version (which I've finished twice) before I get Ys 9 the next time that its on sale.


I liked how Liyue looked during this event too and the primogems were nice too. I started playing Atelier Lydie & Sulle.

Pokemon legends looks like Breath of the Wild.

----------


## BonesawMcGraw

Currently playing Mario vs. Rabbids and I am surprised at how fun it is.

----------


## The Gold Stream

marvel ultimate alliance 3

----------


## Kevinroc

*Bravely Default II*

The third game in the Bravely series.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

Just started up *Persona 5 Strikers* and got a big dumb grin on my face from seeing the P5 cast again.

----------


## AdamFTF

Sakuna: Of Rice and Ruin.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Crash 4 PS5

----------


## The Gold Stream

prey

also going to try the evil within since all the bethesda stuff got put on gamepass

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I am marginally surprised at how much I'm really enjoying the extra content added to the PS4 version of Ys 8: Lacrimosa of Dana, especially Dana's solo dungeons.

----------


## Nopozyzy

X-Men Legends PS2
Smash Bros Ultimate Switch
Sea of Solitude PS4
NBA 2K21 PS4
Fell Seal PS4/5

----------


## Nopozyzy

> Ghost of Tsushima


Great game.

----------


## Zero Hunter

Immortals: Fenyx Rising.  I am really enjoying this game a lot.  Good combat, interesting puzzles, and funny dialouge.

----------


## Robotech Master

> Just started up *Persona 5 Strikers* and got a big dumb grin on my face from seeing the P5 cast again.


Oh yeah!  Really been enjoying this one.  Already at the jail for Japanese Tony Stark

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Crash 4 is fun, expect for trying to get 100%. Yeah tried to go for 100% but just got frustrate and call it quits.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Genshin Impact's Windblume event is okay, I guess.  Monstadt's lightless Christmasy decorations aren't as impressive as Liyue's lantern decorations, especially since all the dandelion seeds constantly floating around are making my lungs feel like they should be shutting down (which is word, because I remember really liking a similar effect in Eternal Sonata.

I liked the gliding mini-game and the archery mini-game well enough (though the latter doesn't really feel fairly balanced), but the harp rhythm mini-game was just not working on my PS4 the last I checked.  The legally-distinct-from-********** domain is probably my favorite event (especially since it adds to both the Boss and Domain counter in the Battle Pass without using any Resin, even though Domain Bosses usually don't count for that) even though the load times are atrocious and usually nothing is happening for the first ten seconds after the timer starts counting down, for some reason.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> Genshin Impact's Windblume event is okay, I guess.  Monstadt's lightless Christmasy decorations aren't as impressive as Liyue's lantern decorations, especially since all the dandelion seeds constantly floating around are making my lungs feel like they should be shutting down (which is word, because I remember really liking a similar effect in Eternal Sonata.
> 
> I liked the gliding mini-game and the archery mini-game well enough (though the latter doesn't really feel fairly balanced), but the harp rhythm mini-game was just not working on my PS4 the last I checked.  The legally-distinct-from-********** domain is probably my favorite event (especially since it adds to both the Boss and Domain counter in the Battle Pass without using any Resin, even though Domain Bosses usually don't count for that) even though the load times are atrocious and usually nothing is happening for the first ten seconds after the timer starts counting down, for some reason.


The rythm mini-game wasn't working for my friend either so he googled it. If you've remapped the control scheme on your controller for the PS4 then the mini-game just doesn't work, so maybe that applies to you as well.

I do agree that the lantern decorations in Liyue stood out more and felt quite a bit more grand than Monstadt's springtime festival stuff. For me I've really enjoyed the the gliding mini-game (found it to be chill enough to be fun) and I'm surprised how much I liked the rythm mini game (since it worked for me). The archery mini game is a bit frustrating but I'm taking it as practice with the mechanic. The faux Fall Guys stuff is the part I'm the least impressed by, partly because I keep getting the same three challenges over and over.

At least the dating sim stuff is fun.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

> The rythm mini-game wasn't working for my friend either so he googled it. If you've remapped the control scheme on your controller for the PS4 then the mini-game just doesn't work, so maybe that applies to you as well.
> 
> I do agree that the lantern decorations in Liyue stood out more and felt quite a bit more grand than Monstadt's springtime festival stuff. For me I've really enjoyed the the gliding mini-game (found it to be chill enough to be fun) and I'm surprised how much I liked the rythm mini game (since it worked for me). The archery mini game is a bit frustrating but I'm taking it as practice with the mechanic. The faux Fall Guys stuff is the part I'm the least impressed by, partly because I keep getting the same three challenges over and over.
> 
> At least the dating sim stuff is fun.


I heard about the remapping thing, but for some reason the option to even try out the harp game didn't even come up the next day I tried (I am hoping that it was them temporarily taking it down to fix the issues.  Regarding the Fall Guys thing, I really dislike the One Way Path game (possibly because I'm either getting old or just sleep deprived so my memory isn't excellent), and wish that the floor dropping game didn't immediately end after the first time you fall (unlike the aforementioned One Way Path) because sometimes I am enjoying myself with it and it drops.  That said, the game's movement controls seem a bit floaty for how precise it seems to want you to be for some of the mini-games (aka, the Gravity Rush 2 dilemma), and the camera is a bit too zoomed in for my comfort for the Falling Crowns and Barrage Minuet mini-games.  

My main problems with the archery are the pillar in the center of the shooting stand and the way that the balloon patterns keeps shifting around all around an almost fully 360 degree field.  Also, for some reason the enemies in that area still spawn, so you sometimes get hit by one water attack while unable to move during the countdown to the start (though I don't think they attack after the countdown ends), even though a previous update's Dragonspine brazier challenges knew to clear out the pre-existing enemy camps in those locations until after the challenge had been cleared.  That said, Amber's double arrows arguably make her (and maybe Ganyu?) the best archer for that section, so long as you are extra careful around the broken heart balloons, so that's kinda neat.

I am surprised about how in depth the dating sim stuff was, though I've only had time to get a few endings with Noelle (seeing as how she is one of my permanent party members and had no previous actual story presence), and will probably try Bennett next, followed by Chongyun.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> I heard about the remapping thing, but for some reason the option to even try out the harp game didn't even come up the next day I tried (I am hoping that it was them temporarily taking it down to fix the issues.  Regarding the Fall Guys thing, I really dislike the One Way Path game (possibly because I'm either getting old or just sleep deprived so my memory isn't excellent), and wish that the floor dropping game didn't immediately end after the first time you fall (unlike the aforementioned One Way Path) because sometimes I am enjoying myself with it and it drops.  That said, the game's movement controls seem a bit floaty for how precise it seems to want you to be for some of the mini-games (aka, the Gravity Rush 2 dilemma), and the camera is a bit too zoomed in for my comfort for the Falling Crowns and Barrage Minuet mini-games.  
> 
> My main problems with the archery are the pillar in the center of the shooting stand and the way that the balloon patterns keeps shifting around all around an almost fully 360 degree field.  Also, for some reason the enemies in that area still spawn, so you sometimes get hit by one water attack while unable to move during the countdown to the start (though I don't think they attack after the countdown ends), even though a previous update's Dragonspine brazier challenges knew to clear out the pre-existing enemy camps in those locations until after the challenge had been cleared.  That said, Amber's double arrows arguably make her (and maybe Ganyu?) the best archer for that section, so long as you are extra careful around the broken heart balloons, so that's kinda neat.
> 
> I am surprised about how in depth the dating sim stuff was, though I've only had time to get a few endings with Noelle (seeing as how she is one of my permanent party members and had no previous actual story presence), and will probably try Bennett next, followed by Chongyun.


They've apparently fixed the remapping issue, so hopefully any other issue will be fixed soon as well. I just find all the mini-games rather underwhelming, gonna play them in co-op later today so we'll see if that livens up the whole thing. At least they're easy enough to complete for some neat prizes.

I tend to make sure that the enemies are all dealt with before trying out a challenge in any area. Just in case they don't disappear for the challenge. I do agree that the build of the shooting stand in general is more annoying than anything. Haven't tried out with Amber yet since I don't use her very often, but I can give it a go with her.

I've gotten all of Noelle's endings and one for Chongyun. Saving the rest for after the event with things to do a dried up again.

----------


## The Gold Stream



----------


## The Drunkard Kid

> They've apparently fixed the remapping issue, so hopefully any other issue will be fixed soon as well. I just find all the mini-games rather underwhelming, gonna play them in co-op later today so we'll see if that livens up the whole thing.


Oh, that reminds me that I need to try and finish that damn Trials of Tianqu quest so that multiplayer is available to me.  That screwed up my ability to play the Cryo Regisvine challenge in Dragonspine.  And now I'm remembering that I need to fight that damn challenge in Dragonspine so that I can finish that up as well.  I effin' hate challenges with tons of Cryo enemies; MiHoYo needs to add in some equipment or mechanics that lets you actually block being frozen...

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> Oh, that reminds me that I need to try and finish that damn Trials of Tianqu quest so that multiplayer is available to me.  That screwed up my ability to play the Cryo Regisvine challenge in Dragonspine.  And now I'm remembering that I need to fight that damn challenge in Dragonspine so that I can finish that up as well.  I effin' hate challenges with tons of Cryo enemies; MiHoYo needs to add in some equipment or mechanics that lets you actually block being frozen...


Ooh, I remember that quest. It was kinda annoying, which part is it that's giving you trouble. My tip for the room where you have to climb up against a timer is to use the Geo abilities of the MC, they help a lot.

And as far as I know the Cryo Regisvine challenge was part of the initial Dragonspine event, which is over now so that challenge is gone.

I need to stop with this game honestly. It's eating away time from a ton of other honestly better games I've gotten recently.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

> Ooh, I remember that quest. It was kinda annoying, which part is it that's giving you trouble. My tip for the room where you have to climb up against a timer is to use the Geo abilities of the MC, they help a lot.
> 
> And as far as I know the Cryo Regisvine challenge was part of the initial Dragonspine event, which is over now so that challenge is gone.
> 
> I need to stop with this game honestly. It's eating away time from a ton of other honestly better games I've gotten recently.


It's the final combat challenge room, which is full of ice and water enemies and on a strict time limit.  I am unfortunately on a high enough Adventure Level that everything's HP is sky high, so I usually end up getting frozen solid a couple of times and using up all my Elemental Bursts then still having an Abyss Mage or something still alive by the time the timer runs out.  Because it locked out the ability to even *access* multiplayer while the quest is still active, I was simply permanently locked out of rechallenging the Cryo Regisvine in Dragonspine altogether for the entirety of the event, which sucks since that kept me from being able to max out the unique sword from that event.  

Ditto on that last part.  Tonight I'm probably just going to finish the daily missions in order to get some primogems, and maybe finish up the newest song that was unlocked for the rhythm game (which is working for me now; I think the last issue I had with it was because I thought that you had to activate it by talking to Lizzie rather than that being the only challenge that you can activate at any time from the menu), and then go back to Ys 8 for the rest of the night.  I did manage to get Mona in a recent Wish, though, which is neat since her normal Elemental Skill pairs extremely well with my Elemental Reaction DPS Build Lisa (though I usually swap out Mona for Diluc against Cryo or Hydro enemies.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> It's the final combat challenge room, which is full of ice and water enemies and on a strict time limit.  I am unfortunately on a high enough Adventure Level that everything's HP is sky high, so I usually end up getting frozen solid a couple of times and using up all my Elemental Bursts then still having an Abyss Mage or something still alive by the time the timer runs out.  Because it locked out the ability to even *access* multiplayer while the quest is still active, I was simply permanently locked out of rechallenging the Cryo Regisvine in Dragonspine altogether for the entirety of the event, which sucks since that kept me from being able to max out the unique sword from that event.  
> 
> Ditto on that last part.  Tonight I'm probably just going to finish the daily missions in order to get some primogems, and maybe finish up the newest song that was unlocked for the rhythm game (which is working for me now; I think the last issue I had with it was because I thought that you had to activate it by talking to Lizzie rather than that being the only challenge that you can activate at any time from the menu), and then go back to Ys 8 for the rest of the night.  I did manage to get Mona in a recent Wish, though, which is neat since her normal Elemental Skill pairs extremely well with my Elemental Reaction DPS Build Lisa (though I usually swap out Mona for Diluc against Cryo or Hydro enemies.


Isch, that sounds rough. I remember having to level up quite a bit for that, and then trying to force all the non abyss mage opponents into a corner to take them out. And of course it's a hydro abyss mage IIRC, and those are generally a pain to deal with.

I got a Mona and leveled her up for a fun hangout with some friends. So she's now level 80 and ascended, has several good 5-star artefacts that are at level 12 to 20 and I just luckily pulled a 5-star book (Skyward Atlas) that I leveled up to 80 (not ascended). So she packs a solid punch on her own and together with a the right team (typically Diluc and/or Fischl) she's downright devastating. But I've put the game aside for now and will focus on other things.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

YS IX: Mostrums

----------


## The Gold Stream

fallout 4, finally a railroad playthrough

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> Oh yeah!  Really been enjoying this one.  Already at the jail for Japanese Tony Stark


After putting it off due to playing *Genshin Impact* I'm now making some headway in this game.

I have defeated the first jail and set off on the road trip. I'm really enjoying the two new characters, Zenkichi's introduction to the coginitive world is one of the funniest scenes I've seen in a video game in a long time.

----------


## BeastieRunner

Stardew Valley with multiplayer, still Super Mega Baseball 3, and finishing Control.

----------


## Starter Set

Some total war saga troy.

I'm always impressed by those games on the technical level. They can be quite good looking of course if you push all the graphical options to the max but somehow you can also make those games run on the most revolting of potatoes lol. 

I have like a decade old PC, more useful as a retro decoration than for playing game but know what? It runs fine with everything on medium. Yeah, not even on the lowest settings. (i did remove shadows of course though)

Good job CA. Anyway, i tried this one mostly cause i was bored and, well, it's a good surprise. All factions are kinda the same save for the main hero but they nailed the visual and the ambiance. 

They watched way too much that silly Troy movie though and boy, it shows. Who knew that movie had fans?

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Oddworld: Soulstorm

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Finally beat that damn final challenge in Genshin Impact's Trials of Tianqu by, as far as I can tell, sheer random chance and swearing, then I grinded the new Oceanid Challenge (Elemental Mastery Build Lisa is absolutely broken in this quest, especially paired with Noelle and another Electro and Geo character each in order to get those respective Elemental Resonances).

----------


## Starter Set

Playing total war troy made me realize something. I would beat up a Mycenaean hobo with the funky helmet of an Assyrian king for a Total War : Bronze Age.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*The Amazing Spider-Man 2 (PC):*

How do I have it this many years after digital removal? That way.
It's not a bad game, has some nice qualities to it. My negatives are:

Graphics do look very outdated and lesser than its predecessor.First stage is just Peter walking, and that is annoying.Manhattan is reduced in size, and chunks of it north of Central Park are removes, so no Harlem.Combat is clumsy and boring in one-vs-one confrontations, and its simply ok when you fight a group.Spider-Man is a jerk who steals stolen goods to make his weapons and extra costumes.I like the amount of extra costumes and perks they come with, but the amount of grinding needed to fully upgrade each suit is dull.That useless order of topics to discuss in conversations.Interruption before and after each street mission are obviously lame.Hero/Menace system and Task Force. Web of Shadows handled the menace side of their bar much better by making it increase if you break stuff instead of ignore stuff.Black Cat stand far in front of you, but heal yourself and she suddenly comes from your side striking like a stream of light.Music is lackluster. I don't really think fondly of the score of the previous game save for two tracks, but this one is even more stock sounds.When you start a New Game none of the comics and suits transfer to the new save file like with its predecessor, you have to collect all that stuff all over again, which is a lame downgrade.

Clearly not one of the better Spider-Man games, but for some of the problems I can at least excuse Beenox for suffering major budget cuts by Activision to fund more resources for their Destiny disappointment. As I am not one who looks at video game stories expecting quality storytelling, I don't complain against the odd choices they made and the offscreen developments.

----------


## Kevinroc

After playing through the Yakuza games in quick succession last year, I got a little burnt out on the franchise. But I have finally made my return to Kamurocho in *Judgment* from RGG Studios.

----------


## comicscollector

Fifa 20 and Pillars of Eternity have been what i am  playing lately.
As somebody that liked the games of Baldurs Gate the latter was a good find in the X-Box Game Pass.

----------


## rizarefaldi

Currently playing Mario vs. Rabbids and I am surprised at how fun it is.

----------


## Starter Set

Railway Empire, cause of a very heavy discount going on right now on Steam.

I love gestion game and it's a pretty good one. I kinda hate trains though so i should feel a bit confused i guess here. 

But it's old, choo choo, trains in that game so it's cool lol.

----------


## Noodle

Playing through Super Mario Sunshine on the All-Stars collection. It's the only 3D Mario that I've never beaten. 

Playing it again I'm reminded of why. 




> Currently playing Mario vs. Rabbids and I am surprised at how fun it is.


I *really* want them to make a sequel to that game.

----------


## The Gold Stream

destroy all humans remaster (it's now on gamepass)

----------


## Jackalope89

Rome Total War Remaster. New UI and merchants mechanics to get used to. But already having unlocked factions, steam workshop mods, and choosing which campaign to focus on...

And if you want, you can play the original version as well.

----------


## MacrossPlus

Sonic's Ultimate Genesis Collection. A excellent compilation next to SNK Arcade Classics Vol.1

----------


## Starter Set

Lot of TW Warhammer 2. Not that i'm impatiently waiting for the third opus but simply i enjoy this game very much.

Eshin baby. What else is there to say?

----------


## BeastieRunner

I just started Mass Effect: Legendary Edition.

I am running with an Earthborn / Survivalist / Male / Infiltrator for my first run. I am RPing him as being supportive but firm. All my renegade points are coming from yelling & punching the xenophobic people like Ashley and the navigator.

I never finished ME1 back in the day because I got very annoyed with the car to the point I stopped enjoying the game. I skipped ME2 even though people said it was the GOAT because of my PTS with the car. A friend of mine whom loves all things N7 got me ME3 for Christmas after it was out over a year. He promised me there was no cars. I played it a ton. Loved it. Got all the DLC including the interactive comic that summarizes the choices from ME1 & 2 for you. And that was even without the MP, which was amazing at the time. I didn't get to see the OG ending before the patch but I didn't have a problem with it. Well see if I feel that way now.

So far ...

The car doesn't suck! The controls are way better and I am already planning out a second run RPing a xenophobic FemShep / Ruthless / Colonist / some form of biotic build but the RP part might change depending on what I think of the full story (I've only experienced the big moments). The leveling is better, too. And the guns seem more like ME3. Not a fan of the power wheel on the console because you can't map powers till ME2 & 3. I'm 50/50 on the gun changes where you can use them all. I like it but don't. I used a sniper/shotty/cloak infiltrator in ME3 as my first character. You can't cloak in ME1 (I don't think) so the Sniper/pistol makes sense so far given the power builds.

Super pumped!

----------


## Jackalope89

> I just started Mass Effect: Legendary Edition.
> 
> I am running with an Earthborn / Survivalist / Male / Infiltrator for my first run. I am RPing him as being supportive but firm. All my renegade points are coming from yelling & punching the xenophobic people like Ashley and the navigator.
> 
> I never finished ME1 back in the day because I got very annoyed with the car to the point I stopped enjoying the game. I skipped ME2 even though people said it was the GOAT because of my PTS with the car. A friend of mine whom loves all things N7 got me ME3 for Christmas after it was out over a year. He promised me there was no cars. I played it a ton. Loved it. Got all the DLC including the interactive comic that summarizes the choices from ME1 & 2 for you. And that was even without the MP, which was amazing at the time. I didn't get to see the OG ending before the patch but I didn't have a problem with it. Well see if I feel that way now.
> 
> So far ...
> 
> The car doesn't suck! The controls are way better and I am already planning out a second run RPing a xenophobic FemShep / Ruthless / Colonist / some form of biotic build but the RP part might change depending on what I think of the full story (I've only experienced the big moments). The leveling is better, too. And the guns seem more like ME3. Not a fan of the power wheel on the console because you can't map powers till ME2 & 3. I'm 50/50 on the gun changes where you can use them all. I like it but don't. I used a sniper/shotty/cloak infiltrator in ME3 as my first character. You can't cloak in ME1 (I don't think) so the Sniper/pistol makes sense so far given the power builds.
> ...


Story and character-wise, ME2 is pretty awesome. The powers aren't as diverse as ME3, but a big step up from ME1.

----------


## BeastieRunner

> Story and character-wise, ME2 is pretty awesome. The powers aren't as diverse as ME3, but a big step up from ME1.


ME3 powers are apparently in play for ME1 and 2. Not sure if true or not? Just saw a chained Adept explosion. No sign of Nova though.

They also killed a TON of the talking ass scenes so now I don't feel like a voyer with all those gratuitous ass shots.

----------


## The Gold Stream

i dont see drone for engi or tech armor for sentinel but still a really solid remaster  :Smile: 

andromeda remaster 2022  ayy

----------


## Jackalope89

> i dont see drone for engi or tech armor for sentinel but still a really solid remaster 
> 
> andromeda remaster 2022  ayy


It needs more than just a remaster, it needs DLC and what not added as well.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*Prototype (PS4)*

I've been wanting to play it again for quite some time, and now I have it, and I'm playing it. Cinematics in this one still look gorgeous.

----------


## BeastieRunner

> i dont see drone for engi or tech armor for sentinel but still a really solid remaster


In ME1? Looks like those aren't there or you have to unlock them like singularity. Haven't checked them out to see.

I noticed a soft aim assist is present in ME1 on console. I like that, personally.

I'm still having problems mapping powers in ME1.

----------


## Jackalope89

> In ME1? Looks like those aren't there or you have to unlock them like singularity. Haven't checked them out to see.
> 
> I noticed a soft aim assist is present in ME1 on console. I like that, personally.
> 
> I'm still having problems mapping powers in ME1.


Console for me, so no issues with mapping.

But I don't think tech armor, at least, was a thing until ME2.

----------


## BeastieRunner

> Console for me, so no issues with mapping.
> 
> But I don't think tech armor, at least, was a thing until ME2.


You're right on tech armor. No unlock in ME1. And can now confirm Combat Drone is only in ME 2 & 3.

What powers did they add to ME1 then!? Or is it just the weapon and chained biotics things?

----------


## Jackalope89

> You're right on tech armor. No unlock in ME1. And can now confirm Combat Drone is only in ME 2 & 3.
> 
> What powers did they add to ME1 then!? Or is it just the weapon and chained biotics things?


Haven't really seen any added, only the ones there made better. For example, original ME1, you use a power, you can't use a different one until the cool down is done. Here, its more like ME2 and ME3, where one cool down doesn't affect the entire power wheel.

----------


## Starter Set

AI War 2, PC.

Awesome and original strategy game and one with, for once, a rather competent AI to play against. (shocking i know) Lot of difficult choices to make if you want for the human species to survive a bit longer. (meh, those apes are overrated imo)

It's dirt cheap right now on steam, like 6 euros or something, if you feel like it could be your thing.

----------


## Kevinroc

Yakuza: Like A Dragon.

I just can't escape the pull of Kamurocho, lol.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*Prototype (PS4)*

I still love this game, but hunters are relentless and merciless, and I hate the ultra final transformation of Commander Cross as the final hunter, especially that portion of the boss fight with less than two minutes to beat a fast moving monster with ultra powerful attacks. Projectiles seem to track me when I'm in helicopter even though I avoid after monster tosses it away. And when hunters attack they pile on you and are so hard to avoid I avoid one to enter the grips of the powerful 5 hits combo of its friend.

You'd think these monsters would be less violent toward me as one of them instead of being more violent against me than they are against uninfected humans.

At least it's still a considerably manageable game despite those difficulties and is far less merciless than Contra Hard Corps.
And with the sequel they balanced out the difficulty more.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Played the beginning of RDR2 and it brought back nostalgia.

I missed the Van Der Linde gang.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*Prototype (PS4)*

Finally finished that unbelievably difficult final boss fight, took me almost 10 tries to defeat him, but I finally won.
Like I said in a post above; this game has some frustrating mechanics that skirt the line of unfairness, but at least they're still manageable, this makes sure I keep enjoying the game.


*Resident Evil 2 (PS1)*

Felt nostalgic to this game, and it hurts that I don't feel like completing a single scenario in one sitting like I used to even though I have the unlimited ammo cheat (cause I play Dual Shock edition, the older version doesn't have the cheat) and access to unlimited ammo powerful weapons. Still one of my favorite games though.

----------


## Starter Set

Captain Tsubasa : Rise of New Champions, PS4.

Finished the story mode yesterday, well the one with Tsubasa at least, and it's a fun game. If you have any knowledge about that manga and/or series you already know that it's a very, very anime-like take on football, with boys doing some disturbing things to a ball.

And the game is just like that lol. It's actually a pretty stressful game, in the sens that there isn't a single second who goes by without something happening. But if you like Tsubasa, and my old ass sure does, that's a must buy.

Oh, and :




That's an amazing track. Worth to be in a movie.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Red dead redemption 2.

I wish they did more with Arthur pretending to be a deputy.

----------


## BeastieRunner

Finished Mass Effect 1 on the LE.

On to ME2 with my imported Shepard.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Ys IX: Monstrum Nox.  It's color palette is a little drab for my tastes (and for some reason the Lemures' brighter colors are causing me to get a touch queasy after fighting them for long enough; I think that it has to do with the specific shades of green and pink that they use so much), but it's super fun and really interesting.  

The gothic architecture really works well with the expanded traversal toolkit you get in this game, which in turn opens up a lot faster than in any previous 3D Ys Game.  The combat seems very easy, though, and I think that I still prefer the Primordials (read: mostly Dinosaurs) of Ys 8 to the Lemures of Ys 9 in terms of regular battles, but the boss fights are pretty fun.  

One thing that confused me is that I kept hearing that the sections where you played as a spoiler character at the end of the chapters were considered negatives, but I myself am always looking forward to them since they are very short and have, thus far, been bringing up some very interesting and weird questions.  That said, I heard the same thing about the Dana dream sequences from Ys 8, and those too were only a few minutes long at most and really built up the mystery of the situation.  Maybe I just keep getting reviewers with short attention spans?

----------


## Kevinroc

I finished Yakuza: Like a Dragon. Time to move on to *Persona 5 Strikers*.

----------


## kane

I finished Dusk on PC, a fast paced retro-styled first-person shooter.

Now I am playing Crysis Remastered on my Xbox Series X and after playing Dusk the movement in Crysis feels very slow and sluggish  :Frown:

----------


## The Gold Stream

jade empire, it still needs a sequel

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Okay, so a few chapters further into Ys 9, and the spoiler character's sections are getting longer, especially in some missions that I think are optional, but those sections are thus far super interesting and often result in some extremely important revelations or even new collaborators for your party's bar.  

Now that I think about it, this game seems to be a mix between Persona 5 and Tokyo Xanadu, what with being a falsely accused criminal traveling around a city with a party of fellow "criminals" using super powered secret identities with code names and based in a drinking establishment and collecting Confidants to power your party up for the Persona 5 aspect, and traveling around a city and uncovering a mystery about a long-running phenomenon that opens gates into an alternate dimension and drags people in while engaging in action-RPG combat that centers on swapping between teammates for Tokyo Xanadu (especially since the Metroidvania power up you obtain when you get Raging Bull as part of your team is pretty much identical to the standard charged attack function from Tokyo Xanadu).  Balduq Xanadu: Ysona?  

I'm enjoying the game a lot so far, especially since I think that the side quests are better than Ys 8's already generally excellent side quests.  I just *really* wish that they had a broader color pallete.  Like, add in some stained glass effects or something to all the gothic architecture, or some of the 3D grass models that were used in the presumably much weaker Ys 8 PS4 port.  I can't help but add this to the list of Nihon Falcom games that would have been significantly improved by switching to a cel-shaded art style since the overall effect of their current system results in the world looking like it's from the PS3 version of Nier.  Which wasn't *ugly,* per se, but far below what the PS4 has managed to achieve; I would have loved to see this game with the setting looking more like, say, Gravity Rush's Hekseville or the Jirga Para Lhao slums from Gravity Rush 2, which I think they could have managed if they didn't try and focus so much on their realistic lighting engine.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Wreckfest.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> I finished Yakuza: Like a Dragon. Time to move on to *Persona 5 Strikers*.


*Persona 5 Strikers* is a ton of fun.

I'm on the precipice of stepping into the final level, probably, and just need to clean up all the sidequests first.

----------


## Robotech Master

I logged a good number of hours into Persona 5 Strikers.  Been mostly in Monster Hunter Rise the last few months.  Will eventually return to finish Atelier Ryza 2 after I finish the advanced quests and farm a set of Crimson Valstrax armor.

----------


## YounG03

I'm playing Titans 2 and I'm loving it. I guess I like these types of games. Soon I'll play battlefield. I already like the Call of Duty

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

Finished *Persona 5 Strikers* yesterday.

While it's not as great as *Persona 5* I found it to be an immensely enjoyable continuation of the Phantom Thieves' adventures with great new additions to the main cast and just a fun adventure where everybody got to show the personal growth they worked so for in their previous outing.

Just tons of fun.

I think I'll go for *Nier: Replicant* next.

----------


## The Gold Stream

yakuza 0. all the games 0-7 are on xbox gamepass so good deal

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*PERSONA 5*

Not Royal and not Strikers, the original classic one (dlc included). There's a special level of charm in this game that makes me want to adore it even though I'm not really a guy who played Persona games before this one. I've watched the anime and liked it, but when I saw footage of the game and saw some of the content that could not be animated I longed to play this game, and I'm doing so because of the star upgrades system of knowledge, guts, kindness, and other stuff.

----------


## Starter Set

Bought that 30th anniversary collection edition on PS4 of Street Fighter. (includes SF 1, 5 versions of SF 2, Alpha 1 to 3 and the 3 versions of SF 3 so 12 games in total)

Man, Alpha 3 and Third Strike are gifts from Shiva himself.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Guilty Gear Strive

----------


## Starter Set

Bloodstained : Ritual of the Night, PS4.

I'm pretty awful at this kind of Castlevania/Metroid type of games but somehow i still enjoy them lol. And that's a damn good one.

----------


## Kevinroc

Finished Persona 5: Strikers. Now playing *Ys IX: Monstrum Nox*.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart. It's a gorgeous and amazing game.

----------


## BeastieRunner

Finally finished ME2 LE ... on to ME3 LE!

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

I'm my second playthrough of Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart.  On a scale of 1 to 10, the game is easily a 9!

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*METROID: FUSION*

I hate it. I hate it I hate it I hate it, with passion. A lot of the cryptic nonsense is more cryptic than it is in _Castlevania_ games, even more so than _Simon's Quest_. And the some of the bosses are mercilessly annoying. Why do you need to break walls to access story required areas? Some of the areas you need to access through secrets that require buying a guide, or sitting through online walkthroughs, especially if this one is the first _Metroid_ game you play.

The game has its good elements, but what I don't like about it makes me want to reply to every review giving this game a rating higher than 7/10 with a; "That's overrateing it" comment.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Scarlet Nexus

----------


## Starter Set

Playing Ultra Street Fighter 4 and some Jojo's Eyes of Heaven, all on PS4.

Nothing like some matches after a long day of work.

----------


## The Gold Stream

outer worlds

still kind of meh but not terrible, still hyped for the sequel

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Arkham Knight once again since it just hit its sixth year anniversary and it’s the first time I am playing it for five years. I feel it’s a much better and complete package now and that eradicates a lot of the issues that the game had at launch.

----------


## YounG03

> Arkham Knight once again since it just hit its sixth year anniversary and its the first time I am playing it for five years. I feel its a much better and complete package now and that eradicates a lot of the issues that the game had at launch.


Yea good game when the next one coming

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Scarlet Nexus demo.

It's a mix of a tutorial stage and a first level with a boss fight.

There are two playable characters. I chose Yuito who fights with a sword and psychokinesis. His sword gives him short range combat options while the shoulder buttons allow for long range options.

The right trigger is more quick attacks while the left is specialized combos/qtes.

He's a solo act in the tutorial but in the level he's with a team. There are two other Fighters with their own special abilities.

Holding r1 and a different shape button allows Yuito to augment his powers with someone else's. These have situational uses. Clairvoyance allows you to see hidden enemies. Teleportation allows you to bypass barriers.

I had fun playing it and I'm looking forward to trying Kaname's section tomorrow.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Yea good game when the next one coming


It's not set in the same universe but Gotham Knights which is coming out next year will probably be the spiritual sequel to the Arkham series, thought the combat system will be a little more different. Suicide Squad will however be essentially the next Arkhamverse game but it will be a very different experience.

----------


## Starter Set

Wipeout omega collection, ps4.

Can't stop playing, that game is devouring my soul. 

I'm getting quite good at it though lol.

----------


## babyblob

I am on an old school RPG kick right now.

So I am bouncing back and forth between FF1 on NES, Dragon Quest 2 on NES and Breath of Fire on SNES.

Ever since I became a gamer my comic book reading has taken a hit lol.

----------


## King Saturn Reborn

*I was playing Tecmo Super NBA Basketball on the Sega Genesis a few minutes ago.*

----------


## YounG03

> Wipeout omega collection, ps4.
> 
> Can't stop playing, that game is devouring my soul. 
> 
> I'm getting quite good at it though lol.


I hate that game...its so fing hard

----------


## Starter Set

> I hate that game...its so fing hard


To be honest i don't like single race with opponents with mario kart like bonus, missiles and shit like that cause they are just infuriating. You go from first to last in like one second, and vice versa, it's a mess.

I do love the other types of play though like time attack, best lap, this kind of stuff.

----------


## BeastieRunner

> To be honest i don't like single race with opponents with mario kart like bonus, missiles and shit like that cause they are just infuriating. You go from first to last in like one second, and vice versa, it's a mess.
> 
> I do love the other types of play though like time attack, best lap, this kind of stuff.


Crash Team Racing, both the OG and the newest remake, have weapons but going first to last or vice versa is really hard to do. If you can chain speed boosts and slides ... you are untouchable. It is one of the more skill-based kart racers IMHO. Not random like Mario Kart.

Speaking of Mario Kart, I really enjoyed Blur. It was an arcade kart racer but with licensed cars! I wish it had a sequel ...  :Frown:

----------


## YounG03

> Crash Team Racing, both the OG and the newest remake, have weapons but going first to last or vice versa is really hard to do. If you can chain speed boosts and slides ... you are untouchable. It is one of the more skill-based kart racers IMHO. Not random like Mario Kart.
> 
> Speaking of Mario Kart, I really enjoyed Blur. It was an arcade kart racer but with licensed cars! I wish it had a sequel ...


Dont get me wrong i prefer the "relistic gmes" to the other games but Burnout, NFS: Payback but this game is soooo hard.

----------


## BeastieRunner

> Dont get me wrong i prefer the "relistic gmes" to the other games but Burnout, NFS: Payback but this game is soooo hard.


Not meaning to imply anything of that sort.

Just referencing another game that scales hard when you learn the technique. And then rewards you.

Wipeout is an f'n hard game.  :Big Grin:  But you will feel like a boss when you master it.  :Cool:

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Pardon me while I laugh maniacally after working up the nerve to try that damn Dragonspine challenge in Genshin Impact again after several months of hiding from it and then absolutely destroyed it with my significantly amped up Diluc (with some assistance from my Elemental Mastery Build Lisa) and FINALLY finished the Dragonspine's main missions.  Now I just need to kill the Boar Boss, open up the last Domain, and then complete the Adventure Rank Upgrade Domain that I had been avoiding to keep from accidentally making that hated combat challenge even harder (I probably have more than enough XP stored up to instantly max out my Adventure Rank once I'm done).

----------


## King Saturn Reborn

*Injustice 2. Darkseid be so OP in this game and I love it.*

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> Pardon me while I laugh maniacally after working up the nerve to try that damn Dragonspine challenge in Genshin Impact again after several months of hiding from it and then absolutely destroyed it with my significantly amped up Diluc (with some assistance from my Elemental Mastery Build Lisa) and FINALLY finished the Dragonspine's main missions.  Now I just need to kill the Boar Boss, open up the last Domain, and then complete the Adventure Rank Upgrade Domain that I had been avoiding to keep from accidentally making that hated combat challenge even harder (I probably have more than enough XP stored up to instantly max out my Adventure Rank once I'm done).


Congrats! Reminds me of when I lost hard to floor seven of the Spiral Abyss and just stayed away from it until recently when I tried it with a much stronger team (including Diluc assisted by Kayea) and just melted through it all. Now I'm stuck on floor 9 and not super interested anymore in trying it out for now. Still holding off on seriously playing the game until we get a rerun banner for Ganyu. Not even gonna go into Inazuma, which was properly confirmed yesterday for the 2.0 update. until I get her.

Currently playing through Nier: Replicant and having fun with that.

----------


## YounG03

I played Outlast 2 an couldn't get past the first chseIts scary but it's too demonic for my taste.

----------


## Starter Set

Played some Death Stranding, first time in a loooong while, and some Breath of the Wild too cause that's my favorite video game ever lol.

Funny thing when you compare the two is that of course Death Stranding looks a hell lot more realistic but its world seems so very fake in the same time. You go from places to places, pretty much speak to the same couple of people over and over again, with that fking annoying sound every time a conversation starts and everything looks too damn clean and as it has been built up 20 minutes ago like, well, a movie set can look sometimes.

And that's the problem right there, Kojima wanted for it to be a movie so much that he forgot that it is a video game. You watch Death Stranding. And when you do play it's so boring you just want it to stop.

About BotW, i'm almost tempted to say that it is such a fantastic video game for me cause it's a very, very unusual Zelda game. I do like most other Zelda games, don't get me wrong, but everything i love about this one sets him apart from its older brothers.

----------


## CliffHanger2

Just started Outriders. Pretty good so far.

----------


## YounG03

I started laying Bioshock for ps4 but couldn't get into it. Im about to start Shadow of the Collollus

----------


## ChrisIII

> Played some Death Stranding, first time in a loooong while, and some Breath of the Wild too cause that's my favorite video game ever lol.
> 
> Funny thing when you compare the two is that of course Death Stranding looks a hell lot more realistic but its world seems so very fake in the same time. You go from places to places, pretty much speak to the same couple of people over and over again, with that fking annoying sound every time a conversation starts and everything looks too damn clean and as it has been built up 20 minutes ago like, well, a movie set can look sometimes.
> 
> And that's the problem right there, Kojima wanted for it to be a movie so much that he forgot that it is a video game. You watch Death Stranding. And when you do play it's so boring you just want it to stop.
> 
> About BotW, i'm almost tempted to say that it is such a fantastic video game for me cause it's a very, very unusual Zelda game. I do like most other Zelda games, don't get me wrong, but everything i love about this one sets him apart from its older brothers.




Think part of the problem is that Kojima isn't great at open worlds. Metal Gear Solid V got a lot of flak for being "empty" apart from enemy patrols and installations that are pretty much fairly far apart. Granted, in both cases it sort of fits the story-in MGSV they're pretty much war zones hence abandoned villages; in Death Stranding every human death is potentially catastrophic so pretty much everybody's cut off from each other (which was oddly prophetic, in a sense).

Also a lot of DS's lore-a lot of which you have to read and can't listen to-wasn't quite as interesting as MGS's tapes, which provided some much needed exposition that the game narrative seemed to miss, connected some dots to the other games etc. They're even kind of amusing-there's a whole set of tapes with Miller returning to his more optimistic Peace Walker self to pitch hamburgers to Code Talker.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Crash Team Racing, both the OG and the newest remake, have weapons but going first to last or vice versa is really hard to do. If you can chain speed boosts and slides ... you are untouchable. It is one of the more skill-based kart racers IMHO. Not random like Mario Kart.
> 
> Speaking of Mario Kart, I really enjoyed Blur. It was an arcade kart racer but with licensed cars! I wish it had a sequel ...


I loved Blur. My friends and I played it all the time during the PS3 era. Activision could have marketed that game better.

----------


## BeastieRunner

> I loved Blur. My friends and I played it all the time during the PS3 era. Activision could have marketed that game better.


It was so pretty, too. The weapons made for tons of great screenshots when they connected. And missed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> It was so pretty, too. The weapons made for tons of great screenshots when they connected. And missed


I liked that the weapons weren't randomized and you always predetermined positions. Made it planning routes so much easier. Yes, the screenshots were always great

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*SPIDER-MAN (PS4)*

Doc Ock's plot makes less and less sense the more I play it, a man gradually turning paraplegic who has can't make his most important device without the help of newcome Peter Parker, and this guy can make a major mess after having access to the Raft schematics for some reason, and reach it by crossing the massive body of water without much of a fuss on the way or making his tentacles wet, and no signs of anything on the way between him and the car he somehow knew has devil breath in it.

----------


## babyblob

A gamr I just got on The Switch called The Escapists.

The game the character has to escape from different prisons.  I though I would get a kick out of it since I was licked up for awhile.  And I was right getting a huge kick out it  :Smile:

----------


## Bunch of Coconuts

Playing a lot of Pokémon Unite. 

And WoW Classic : TBC.

----------


## Starter Set

NHL 19. 

My little favorite edition of the game. Playing a defender for the Canucks.

Pretty easy to grind points actually when you play def.

----------


## TheRay

I want to get back into gaming so bad, but I'm not sure where I want to start.
I'm waiting for a good deal on a PSP to open up, then I'll probably start there idk.

----------


## Thezmage

Blaster Master Zero 3

----------


## Blue22

Just played through Final Fantasy X for the first time (I know, late as hell). Loved it. Love almost everything about it. Started X-2 immediately after and....I'm not a big fan of the new combat system (which is...actually the classic combat system). But damn it, I'm so invested in this story that I gotta keep pushing through. Even if the game itself has become significantly less fun.

Aside from that, I've also started playing Red Dead Redemption Online. Pretty fun. Would probably be better if I had more than one person to play it with. But it's still a pretty cool experience.

----------


## The Gold Stream

apex legends getting s m o k e d

----------


## MacrossPlus

Cool Boarders 2, a bit of an underrated snowboarding game

----------


## Starter Set

Frostpunk, cause it's free for the weekend and cause it's so damn hot right now.

----------


## YounG03

Huh, can u explain again.

----------


## Starter Set

Which part confuses you?

----------


## Arsenal

Finally got around to playing (and beating) Spider-man: Miles Morales. Was a fun game but was waaaay to short (though I get why). Lot of potential here though so I’m looking forward to Spider-man 2.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I'm getting a lot of enjoyment out of the Inazuma update to Genshin Impact (especially since the new world puzzles and quests are a marked improvement over the ones in Monstadt, Liyue, Dragonspine, and the Golden Apple Archipelago), though I wish that the current timed event wasn't Theater Mechanicus (sp?) since while I am generally positively disposed towards it, it is a relatively massive timesink and I still haven't finished the main quest of the region, much less the Archon Quests.  Fortunately, I don't think that it is giving out any Crowns of Insight or other extremely rare items, so I can probably safely ignore it for the time being.  

Also, Balethunder is a lot more annoying than Dragonspine's global cold effect, though at least its only in a few regions rather than the entire region.

----------


## Blue22

Going through the Final Fantasy 7 remake now. I'm in awe at how much I love this game. I didn't expect it to blow my love for FFX out of the water like it has in the week days that I've been playing it.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

A bit of FF10 (one day....I'll finish you) and the intro to Psychonauts 2.

----------


## Starter Set

One Piece Pirate Warriors 4, PS4.

I enjoy some musou sometimes and honestly the One Piece ones are good entries in the long series of musou games. (played the 3 and 4 personnaly, love both)

The Gundam ones were fun too i remember. Shame they stopped doing those.

----------


## BlackClaw

Monster Hunter Stories 2. Just mainly using it to hold be over until Pokemon Brilliant Diamond comes out. Lol.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

Been playing catch up on *Genshin Impact* to collect primos and material needed to pull this lovely lady on the new character banner.

----------


## Zero Hunter

Just replayed the Mass Effect trilogy in the legendary collection.  It felt like a new experience playing them all back to back especially since I had not played them since they came out.  It really has me interested in what they have planned with Mass Effect 4 now so the remaster did its job.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

I'm surprisingly enthralled by the new fishing mechanic in Genshin Impact...  Ys 8's is better, IMO, but this one is by no means even close to bad, though I wish that there was some sort of gadget that can make finding fishing spots easier.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> I'm surprisingly enthralled by the new fishing mechanic in Genshin Impact...  Ys 8's is better, IMO, but this one is by no means even close to bad, though I wish that there was some sort of gadget that can make finding fishing spots easier.


The fishing mechanic is pretty solid but I generally hate fishing in games so I'm only going to use it to get the polearm The Catch and its refinement materials as that polearm is the best F2P-weapon for the Raiden Shogun. As such I'm just using internet guides to find the correct fishing spots for what I need.

----------


## Starter Set

Realized today that the king of fighters 13 was on PS4, in this ps now thingie.

Always loved that game and man, it's fcking beautiful on ps4.

Not quite my favorite kof, i don't like the very long combos type of gameplay and this one is all about that, but it's a very, very solid fighting game. And yeah, in term of visual it's just gorgeous. 

The storyline is one of the stupidest i have ever seen though, and that's saying a lot when talking about fighting games, let me tell you that.

----------


## babyblob

I am playing a pc game.  Dungeons and Dragons Online.  My barbarian Dwarf Thangvuld will make all his enemies suffer and bow before his might!

----------


## FuzzyElf

Skyrim 2011.

It's kinda hard to believe but this game is so awesome, if you are never played this game, i recommend you try to play  this amazing game.

----------


## Starter Set

The first Xenoverse, a game i really like to play to when i have a bit of time to kill.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Replaying God Of War for the PS4. The new trailer gave me the itch to revisit it.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Unintentionally ended up with a C6 Sucrose and a fairly decent Veridescent Veneer Artifact set, so I guess I'll try raising her Talents and see how much I can break Genshin Impact with a triple Catalyst team (Sucrose, and some mix of Lisa/Mona/Yanfei) and a C4 Triple-Crowned Noelle w/ R5 Whiteblind to serve as the Healer/Shielder/Claymore/Physical DPS all-arounder.  I already beat an entire crowd of Fatui Agents before they could even toss up their various elemental shields, so that's something.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*Spider-Man 3 (PC):*

I love this game so much I can't believe to this day how much hate it still receives. Every time is a new experience, whether it would be an interesting mechanic/tactic for me to find, or an interesting and harmless glitch that adds to the game value to me.

Here's the funny glitch of today; in the upper west side there is a side mission that pops up about mercenaries who tie a guy in his penthouse to a chair and I have to rescue him, I went to the penthouse without looking through the telescope to see him this time and he was standing on a another corner this time, with two members of the Order of the Dragon Tail (Dragon Lords from the comics turned teleporting mystic ninja for this game) in the penthouse for no reason. I left the men with guns and mystic ninja take care of each other in their attempt to take me down while I was standing behind a barricade until only one of them left for me to take down.

My biggest regret is not having my game recorder active to record this experience. I finished the game nearly 70 times in 13 years (first played it in 2008) and I have never experienced this glitch before today, so I doubt it will happen again anytime soon.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> Unintentionally ended up with a C6 Sucrose and a fairly decent Veridescent Veneer Artifact set, so I guess I'll try raising her Talents and see how much I can break Genshin Impact with a triple Catalyst team (Sucrose, and some mix of Lisa/Mona/Yanfei) and a C4 Triple-Crowned Noelle w/ R5 Whiteblind to serve as the Healer/Shielder/Claymore/Physical DPS all-arounder.  I already beat an entire crowd of Fatui Agents before they could even toss up their various elemental shields, so that's something.


In trying to get at least C1 for Raiden I ended up with a C6 Sucrose too, which is funny since she's level 1. But given how useful she apprently is I might just build her up one day, she's at least on that list. I now also have Kujo Sara up to C2 and I "lost" my 50/50 and got a Keqing. But with my banner gurantee restored and having more than enough primos to pull Ganyu when she returns I decided to try out the weapon banner and managed to get the 5-star polearm Engulfing Lightning for Raiden Shogun. That's the first time taking a chance on a banner has really paid off for me so I'm still a little excited about it.

I'm now working on building up enough resources to triple crown Raiden, which is the easy part left in building her up. I'm also grinding artefacts for her but keep having pretty rotten luck of it so far.

----------


## TheRay

Trying to get back into gaming - what should I start with?

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Trying to get back into gaming - what should I start with?


Are are the type of games you liked before you stopped? We can start there.

----------


## TheRay

Um sure. Spyro, Crash Bandicoot, Sly Cooper, Ratchet and Clank, that sort of thing.

----------


## Starter Set

Try Rayman Legends

----------


## TheRay

I also kind of need to decide which console to begin with...

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Um sure. Spyro, Crash Bandicoot, Sly Cooper, Ratchet and Clank, that sort of thing.


Ratchet and Clank games are still being made. You can start will the newest one assuming you have a PS5. Likewise, Crash 4 was released 2 years ago and it's awesome. The n sane trilogy that remakes the first three games is definitely worth it too. 

If your a fan of the Donkey Kong Country games Yooka-Laylee and the Impossible Lair is worth checking out

----------


## TheRay

No, unfortunately, I haven’t been able to get a PS5. I actually do want to collect them all though.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Tales of Arise PS5

----------


## TheRay

I'm thinking I might start with the 3DS...I think I have a DSi somewhere so it would be kind of an upgrade.

----------


## babyblob

I just beat Mega Man 5.  That Dr Wily last battle was a pain in the ass!

So now I am going to work on games that I started and need to finish.  Today is Torchlight and finishing my season Of Mutant Football League.

----------


## Starter Set

Persona 3 Dancing in Moonlight, ps4.

I'm simply awful at rhythm games but i love them anyway. And this one is really cool. (thanks to P3 AMAZING soundtrack)

----------


## Lindsey

Fallout 76, Destiny 2 and Avengers

----------


## The Gold Stream

sea of thieves, got the super rare gold curse  :Smile:

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Just finished Ys IX: Monstrum Nox, and while I really enjoyed it, the pacing of the ending revelations felt kinda wonky.  Also, I'm still very disappointed that the Tower Defense and Pseudo-Musou sections are such a huge downgrade from the ones in Ys VIII: Lacrimosa of Dana.  

I then did an hour of Genshin Impact and one again concluded that Ys IX would have been massively improved is it has been cel-shaded rather than try for a realistic lighting system that probably are so many system and financial resources to set up that it created a very drab game that was ridiculously fun to traverse.

----------


## hyped78

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Remastered on the PS4, which I had never played before (I recently finished CD MW 1 Remastered). It's "funny" that in the first scene of MW2 the US soldiers are training/ teaching the Afghan army...!

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Started Control because it's pretty Halloween-ish.

----------


## Starter Set

Nickelodeon all star brawl, ps4, and yes, slapping around people with Helga is just as fun as i hoped it would be.

----------


## TheRay

Mostly playing Pokemon emulators right now.

----------


## Starter Set

Still playing some Persona 3, dancing in moonlight. Just got the platinum trophy, which all in all was pretty easy and fast to get really.

Yet, if you manage to get top mark at "all night" difficulty level playing the "mass destruction" song (Kobayashi remix), you're a fcking mutant. Just go to Xavier's school and enjoy a life in spandex.

----------


## TheRay

I've almost been strongly against this in the past, but I think it might be time for me to get into PC. I figure I'll have less computer problems if I take that approach, but I'm not sure how or where to start.

----------


## GenericUsername

I've pre-ordered the Guardians game for PS4. Just waiting for release.

----------


## TheRay

I probably only play Temple Run.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Lost Judgement PS5

----------


## TheRay

Waiting for good deals before I start buying any game stuff.
Definitely plan on Spyro being the first thing.

----------


## BeastieRunner

I've been playing Jurassic World Evolution 2.

Lots of nice improvements to the first game and it is definately much harder than the first (but not TOO hard). Get rid of those backup generators and get regular power fast!

----------


## Noodle

Finished Metroid: Samus Returns. Didn't want to get burned out on Metroid after playing the first two games, so taking a break from them and playing Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds.

----------


## Nopozyzy

Tales of Arise
NHL 22
NBA 2K22
Stellaris
Phoenix Point
Guardians of the Galaxy

----------


## TheRay

Waiting for a good deal on a Switch so I can start playing that.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

God of War (PS4).

I'm at the Muspelheim Valkryie.

----------


## hyped78

Farcry 4 on the PS4

----------


## babyblob

Today I am doing some mindless fun games.  So Animal Crossing and Mario Kart for a lot of the day.  may throw some Pokemon Sword or pearl in there.

----------


## TheRay

Smackdown vs Raw 2006

----------


## Kevinroc

Shin Megami Tensei V.

I'm gonna be at this one for awhile.

----------


## TheRay

Join and clash.

----------


## The Gold Stream

warframe, new content next week

----------


## TheRay

Plants vs Zombies

----------


## ssmithterrry

Personally like to play Dota2, Counter Strike, online poker. Depending on the situation, I always play different kinds of games. More poker on weekends. Also love to play at https://oddsdigger.com/bowls

----------


## TheRay

Skyrim/Elder Scrolls

----------


## BeastieRunner

> Plants vs Zombies


Which one?

----------


## TheRay

The first one

----------


## babyblob

> Plants vs Zombies


No doubt about it the greatest Tower Defense game of all time  :Smile: 

And the greatest theme song ever!

----------


## TheRay

How do you feel about sequels?

----------


## babyblob

> How do you feel about sequels?


Never played the sequels to PvZ.  But I enjoy many game Sequels.

----------


## Starter Set

The open beta of The King of Fighters 15. 

It really looks like sf 5 but thanks Poseidon with kof's gameplay.

----------


## TheRay

> Never played the sequels to PvZ.  But I enjoy many game Sequels.


Such as?
GTA has mastered them, if I do say so.

----------


## babyblob

> Such as?
> GTA has mastered them, if I do say so.


I enjoyed the Zelda sequels.  Like A Link to the Past and the first Link's Awakening.

I also enjoyed the Dragon Warrior series.  I am about to beat 3 right now.  The Final Fantasy games wee really great.  FF3/6?  I am not sure everyone tells me something different.  The one with Sabon and Kefka.  it was amazing!

----------


## WButler89

Tried to play into new Battlefield and have a controversial impression about it. A particularly annoying bug in the game for me is the inability to pick up a wounded comrade (the button just does not appear next to him). Yes, and sometimes no one can resurrect you yourself - your comrades-in-arms run up, stand for a couple of seconds and move on. Most of all, the game has problems with registering hits - you constantly find yourself in situations where you shoot accurately at the enemy, and half of the bullets go through him. Either this is a random scatter of bullets, or something is wrong with the servers...

----------


## TheRay

> I enjoyed the Zelda sequels.  Like A Link to the Past and the first Link's Awakening.


Just those ones?

----------


## babyblob

> Just those ones?


OTher then breath Of The Wild those are the only Ones I have really played.  I played Ages for a few minutes but not long enough to say if I like it or not.  I havnt played any of the 64 games, or the Gamecube or Wii.  SO just cant say about those.

----------


## Starter Set

Good ol' TW Shogun 2.

This game has a honor system. In order i suppose for all factions to act as honorably as possible. (cause...Japan? I don't know)

Which is pretty interesting cause the AI couldn't possibly give less of a fck about it. Now, that's a bit weird, the developers worked on a system to reward a certain type of behavior and in the same time programmed the AI to act in the complete opposite way.

Anyway, the game is great fun and aged pretty well i must say. Just forget diplomacy and act if you were at war with everyone, which will be the case anyway soon enough. 

Total war they say, they weren't kidding.

----------


## TheRay

> OTher then breath Of The Wild those are the only Ones I have really played.


No interest or no access?

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I put on the KH3 demo for my cousins. I'm earning my cool uncle and my responsibile uncle badges.

----------


## Robotech Master

Finished Ghost of Tsushima Director's Cut and First Playthrough of Blue Reflection: Second Light. Now playing a smaller metroidvania title, the recent Record of Lodoss War game Deedlit in Wonder Labyrinth.

----------


## Nopozyzy

> Finished Ghost of Tsushima Director's Cut and First Playthrough of Blue Reflection: Second Light. Now playing a smaller metroidvania title, the recent Record of Lodoss War game Deedlit in Wonder Labyrinth.


 How is the Deedlit game? I loved the anime as a kid but I am not into metroidvania type games.

----------


## Robotech Master

> How is the Deedlit game? I loved the anime as a kid but I am not into metroidvania type games.


So I just finished it last night, and overall I'd say its a pretty solid 8/10 adventure game for a budget title.  Its graphics and gameplay really recreates the fan favorite Symphony of the Night feeling which was the intention, there is a good variety of enemies, bosses are very fun, the Wind/Fire element system was actually used for some clever mechanics in some enemy fights and obstacles.  Map design is just Ok, its not Metroid Dread master class or anything but its functional.  Its also on the short side, about 6 hours or so, but again its a budget title.

That said, its success is definitely in the context of it being a Symphony of the Night type game, i.e. a Metroidvania.  If you're not into something like Symphony or Aria of Sorrow then this is going to feel just like that.  Getting to see Lodoss stuff on the screen is fun but there isn't much story to it; it takes place long after the original 7 novels that the Anime adapted and it meant to slightly lead into the new series of novels the author just started last year, so those references are going to be a little lost on most western audiences without access to those novels and there having not been any adaptations of those yet.  That's mostly for the ending though.  In the game itself you're kind of it a dreamscape lotus eater machine labyrinth and you're encountering all kinds of visions of familiar past stuff like Ashram and Beld and the Chromatic Dragons.

----------


## ChrisIII

Have you played the GOT expansion? Really sheds some light on Jin's past, includes a  new map and enemy type, and also some FAR CRY style hallucigenic sequences.

----------


## Nopozyzy

I might check out the Deedlit game. It being short is a plus for me. RPGs are the only genre that I enjoy being long.

I just beat GotG, Phoenix Point, and Dungeon Encounters. Now I am playing Othercide, LeGrand Legacy, and the SpiderMan portion on the Avengers.

----------


## Robotech Master

> Have you played the GOT expansion? Really sheds some light on Jin's past, includes a  new map and enemy type, and also some FAR CRY style hallucigenic sequences.


Yes, the Director's Cut comes with the expansion so by finishing GOT I mean completing the Iki island side quests and defeating the Eagle.




> I might check out the Deedlit game. It being short is a plus for me. RPGs are the only genre that I enjoy being long.


Yeah, well I think a long 2D metroidvania is usually only about 12 - 15 hours with decent exploration covered and can be speed runned in like 2 hours by people who know where to go and optimal paths.  An average one is probably like 8-10 hours like Ori and the Will of the Wisps.  So Deedlit is just a bit shorter than that.

----------


## Starter Set

Dark Souls 3, PS4.

Bought that game back in April 2020 during a discount and pretty much haven't played it till recently. I tried it back then and i remember that i had trouble passing the first boss and i just wasn't in the mood for that kind of try hard experience.

Now that i'm in a better disposition towards that type of gameplay, i went back to it. I soundly kicked that insolent first boss's ass and progressed quite a fair bit, thank you very much.

Interesting experience sure enough, the ambiance and visual are very good. Makes you wanna know more about the world and that is truly the sign of a concept well executed.

So far i would say that i still prefer Bloodborne though.

----------


## Kevinroc

> Shin Megami Tensei V.
> 
> I'm gonna be at this one for awhile.


I finally beat SMT V.

Now it's time for Resident Evil Village.

----------


## babyblob

I got my PS4 in from my friend today.  I have ten games on it and started out with Blood Bowl 2.  I loved the table top game and I love the Video game  :Smile:

----------


## YounG03

> I got my PS4 in from my friend today.  I have ten games on it and started out with Blood Bowl 2.  I loved the table top game and I love the Video game


What other games you got....also there's a big sale going on

Call of duty any version
Batman trilogy
Star wars battlefront
Last of us
Uncharted trilogy
Spiderman 
Overcooked any version

These are bangers

----------


## babyblob

> What other games you got....also there's a big sale going on
> 
> Call of duty any version
> Batman trilogy
> Star wars battlefront
> Last of us
> Uncharted trilogy
> Spiderman 
> Overcooked any version
> ...


I saw the sale.  I got a few other games.

The ones I got from my friend and the sale

God of War
Lego Avengers
Assassians Creed Ezio Collection
Assassians Creed Odyssey 
Marvel Pinball Collection
Railway Empire
Horizon Zero Dawn 
Lord the The Rings Shadow of War
Baldur's Gate 1 and 2

My to get list has a couple you had on your list.

Spiderman and Miles Morales games
The Avengers

I havnt played the Batman Trilogy but I hear they are good so will check into that.

How about Battlefront.  I heard mixed reviews on that?  What is your view on it?

I have never played any uncharted game.  What are they about?

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

Finally got around to start playing Metroid Dread on the Switch. Got to the first boss and managed to beat him on the third try, after some trial and error.

So far so good. It's a fun and suspenseful game.

----------


## TheRay

Little Nightmares.

----------


## Kevinroc

> I finally beat SMT V.
> 
> Now it's time for Resident Evil Village.


Beat RE Village.

Now I'm playing Nier Replicant.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> Beat RE Village.
> 
> Now I'm playing Nier Replicant.


Remember to play through it multiple times.

----------


## zynar

Dota 2 and LA Noire. It seems to be an odd combination, but who cares.

----------


## Starter Set

The Witcher 3, ps4. Never finished it despite the fact that i have owned it for years and years lol.

Interesting stuff to be sure but damn, i hate the way you control Geralt. He has some weird ass inertia with his movements, like he doesn't stop when you stop pressing your pad but keep moving for like one step or two.

Said like that he doesn't sound like much but in practice? it's fcking maddening. 

But great game and it's one serious eye candy, still now.

----------


## babyblob

My slog through the back log of games I started but never finished marches on.

Right now I am playing Golden Sun on the GBA.  Really want to have it beat by the weekend.

----------


## Godlike13

Nobody Saves the World. Pretty cool little game.

----------


## JuneAmara

FIFA 22
Manager career

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

OlliOlli World PS5

----------


## BroHomo

OverWatch only OverWatch

----------


## YounG03

> I saw the sale.  I got a few other games.
> 
> The ones I got from my friend and the sale
> 
> God of War
> Lego Avengers
> Assassians Creed Ezio Collection
> Assassians Creed Odyssey 
> Marvel Pinball Collection
> ...





> I saw the sale.  I got a few other games.
> 
> The ones I got from my friend and the sale
> 
> God of War
> Lego Avengers
> Assassians Creed Ezio Collection
> Assassians Creed Odyssey 
> Marvel Pinball Collection
> ...


Next time slow down on buying. They always have sales. It takes me About two month to beat a game and I also got ps plus. I get mad when they give away a game for free.

Uncharted is one of the most beautiful games I ever seen 

 It's an action game. Think Indiana Jones meet thief with great story and awesome visuals. You fall I. Love with the characters

----------


## Robotech Master

Worked my way through Trails of Cold Steel 1 and 2, now in the early parts of Cold Steel 3.  

It will probably end up taking me through Spring to start and finish Cold Steel 4, at which point I probably get the PC version of Monster Hunter Rise and get things prepped for Sunbreak in summer.

----------


## XandertheWise

This year will be a very busy year of gaming for me.  

Games Im playing this year

Batman Arkham Knight - been already playing it. I like it  even though im trying to get used to the way too fast  batmobile
Xenoblade 2. started playing it last year in 2021 but got sidetracked with watching movies etc
Assassins Creed Brotherhood
Tales of Vesperia
Bravely Default II
plain Persona 4  for my Playstation 3 which I bought the game off of the PSN store a couple of years ago when it was on sale
Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 1 for my Nintendo Switch Lite

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

The Wolf Among Us.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Kof 15 ps5

----------


## Starter Set

Kof 15 of course and lot of Master Duel, the newest yugioh insanity from the good folks of Konami.

I'm not a big yugioh card game fan, mainly cause of all the BS cards one can use, but for what it is it's a pretty decent yugioh video game.

And you actually can do a lot without spending one single buck.

----------


## CliffHanger2

Elden Ring. Looks amazing feeling it's a little over rated. Controls are a little clunky.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Sonic Team racing

----------


## charliehustle415

> Elden Ring. Looks amazing feeling it's a little over rated. Controls are a little clunky.


I've been playing it for a bit and I am still learning what the hell is going on.

This is my second FromSoftware game, the first being Sekiro because I loved the Samurai aesthetics and it kicked my ass all over the place. 

I picked up Elden Ring because the aesthetic wasn't as dark and gross looking as their earlier games, but man is it hard. 

It reminds me a lot of early Nintendo RPGs where you had no idea what to do and you just kinda explore and see what you can get up to. 

The controls are extremely hard to fully understand, I still can't figure out how to change my quick items  :Confused: 

It took me a while to figure out how to equip items and I am still learning how to use the crafting stuff.

This is a perfect game to podcast to, I just put on my fav pods and whittle away and slowly level up.

----------


## YounG03

> Sonic Team racing


Maybe I was expey Mario Kart but I felt this game was an waste of time space and money

----------


## Frobisher

> I've been playing it for a bit and I am still learning what the hell is going on.
> 
> This is my second FromSoftware game, the first being Sekiro because I loved the Samurai aesthetics and it kicked my ass all over the place. 
> 
> I picked up Elden Ring because the aesthetic wasn't as dark and gross looking as their earlier games, but man is it hard. 
> 
> It reminds me a lot of early Nintendo RPGs where you had no idea what to do and you just kinda explore and see what you can get up to. 
> 
> The controls are extremely hard to fully understand, I still can't figure out how to change my quick items 
> ...


Quick items are over on the right side of the options button menu btw. Triangle/Y to change them.

----------


## charliehustle415

> Quick items are over on the right side of the options button menu btw. Triangle/Y to change them.


Can I put items on the main d-pad? I want to put my Torrent ring on up so I can call him quickly and dismount quickly. Same with the summons

----------


## CliffHanger2

> I've been playing it for a bit and I am still learning what the hell is going on.
> 
> This is my second FromSoftware game, the first being Sekiro because I loved the Samurai aesthetics and it kicked my ass all over the place. 
> 
> I picked up Elden Ring because the aesthetic wasn't as dark and gross looking as their earlier games, but man is it hard. 
> 
> It reminds me a lot of early Nintendo RPGs where you had no idea what to do and you just kinda explore and see what you can get up to. 
> 
> The controls are extremely hard to fully understand, I still can't figure out how to change my quick items 
> ...


 Yeah the controls are archaic. I've seen better mechanics on ps3 games. It says auto aim is equipped but you have to manually target enemies. Like wtf? You start mega weak and your running from npcs most times lol. I stuck with it tho and finally having fun on it. YouTube helps a lot lol.

----------


## charliehustle415

> Yeah the controls are archaic. I've seen better mechanics on ps3 games. It says auto aim is equipped but you have to manually target enemies. Like wtf? You start mega weak and your running from npcs most times lol. I stuck with it tho and finally having fun on it. YouTube helps a lot lol.


Yeah totally, I'm six hours in and all I've been doing is exploring the South and the East and farming runes and leveling up.

Yesterday I almost beat the Tree Sentinel and then got owned.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

It's been a blast.

----------


## Frobisher

> Can I put items on the main d-pad? I want to put my Torrent ring on up so I can call him quickly and dismount quickly. Same with the summons


Yes, you can put Torrent on the d-pad so you can press Y and a direction in the d-pad to saddle up. I have the whistle on right and left for whatever Estus is called in this game. Try L3 to jump dismount, btw.

----------


## Kevinroc

Triangle Strategy.

Gonna be at this one for awhile.

----------


## charliehustle415

> Yes, you can put Torrent on the d-pad so you can press Y and a direction in the d-pad to saddle up. I have the whistle on right and left for whatever Estus is called in this game. Try L3 to jump dismount, btw.


L3!!!

You are a godsend, I had to toggle on an off like a damn rube, getting killed in the millisecond it takes for me to choose to dismount

----------


## Robotech Master

Now onto to Trails of Cold Steel 4.

And also Triangle Strategy at the same time.  Going to be a while before I'm playing anything else.

----------


## Starter Set

Halo Reach, PC.

Never been much of a FPS fan and the last Halo game i played was the very first one on the very first Xbox. (when was that? 2002 in Europe? Gee...20 fcking years...)

So yeah, that master chief collection on PC is nice for me and man, Reach is actually kind of a slap. I'm very impressed with the direction and how well they manage to give such grandeur to the events of the game, such epicness.

It's very rare in a game to get that "oh shit" feeling, to feel that the events you're watching and taking part of are of really big magnitude. Even the camera work is impressing and honestly, i have watched A LOT of action movies who could take lessons from that game in terms of directing scenes.

Gameplay wise now, well, it works fine. Not a big fan of ennemies one-shooting you, in any game, but the game feels very good to play and you gotta appreciate all the efforts made to give some variety to the players.

Beside the levels on foot you also pilote some space ships, some helicopter thingie and of course many ground vehicules.

And the game isn't too long, nor too short. So, yeah, a solid 8 out of 10 for me.

----------


## Starter Set

Well, finished Reach and the first Halo and i'm in the middle of Halo 2.

Man, some parts of the first Halo (you know which ones) sure tested my patience.

I'm also playing Mass Effect Andromeda on the side and gotta say, i rarely laughed as hard in my life as during that scene around the beginning when the main character is on the bridge with the captain and her (or his) father.

The situation is dire, everyone is like "it could be the end there fellas" but the main character (Sara in my case) is just there, with the stupidest, most inappropriate to the situation, happy little smile on her face as if someone just told her that there was pancakes waiting for her next door.

She looks completely oblivious of the situation and quite frankly, plain dumb.

Pure comedy gold. (and it's not on purpose, which makes it even funnier)

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Horizon Forbidden West

----------


## MacrossPlus

NFL Gameday ‘98

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Just started Road 96 today and it’s a fantastic interactive fiction game with some kooky characters (and I haven’t met all of them or know any significantly well yet).

Some of the highlights of attempt 1 to cross the border of the fictional south west USA country included sucking at air hockey but ruling at spot the ball with a drunk tv airhead, calming down a trigger happy cop and her drugged up prisoner, laughing with a new friend at horn blowing a silly song, wondering if a sinister cab driver was responsible for a major accident ten years ago, enjoying a beautiful waterfall and ultimately messing up at the last hurdle by not understanding how to hold one’s breath.

Hopefully Attempt 2 and Character 2 (you play as a new character each time) will have a better run, if not a very different experience to the border.

Also been starting Lake, which is a very relaxing and chilled game where you deliver mail for fourteen days in a quiet Midwest town in 1986, and I have Cinder, Henchman Story and some Doctor Who games on my to play list too…

----------


## ZeroBG82

Just finished Elden Ring today.

Tomorrow, probably Lego Star Wars Skywalker Saga.

Considering giving Hades a try.  Looks like fun.

----------


## ETMike1988

Gears of War 4
Gears 5
Ghost Recon: Breakpoint
WWE 2K20

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I decides to alternate between AC4 Black Flag and Unity.

----------


## Jackalope89

Playing Halo Infinite to continue to wash my palate of the Paramount+ version. Probably do a replay of the MC Collection afterwards.

----------


## charliehustle415

taking a break from Elden Ring and started up Mass Effect Legendary Edition, I picked it up a while ago on sale and this is my first time playing it.

I am about 10 hours in and it's interesting but kinda slow and a little boring I wonder if the second game kicks it into high gear

----------


## Robotech Master

Finished the Trails of Cold Steel Tetralogy.

Will move into Triangle Strategy next.

----------


## Jackalope89

> taking a break from Elden Ring and started up Mass Effect Legendary Edition, I picked it up a while ago on sale and this is my first time playing it.
> 
> I am about 10 hours in and it's interesting but kinda slow and a little boring I wonder if the second game kicks it into high gear


First game is kind of slow, but its the story aspects you should pay attention to. ME2 picks it up both in terms of story and action. ME3, moreso. Until the ending(s) that still leaves me conflicted. And though not included, the multiplayer was very fun for a simple horde mode game. Though, it did take a lot of tweaks and updates before things like getting shot out into space stopped.

----------


## YounG03

MiddleEarth Shadow of War for PS4. It has my attention. The  isuals are beautiful and the combat is similar to the PS4 Batman games

----------


## Xero Kaiser

-Just finished Stranger of Paradise.  Pretty cool game but it's hard to shake the feeling that it's basically Nioh-lite since almost everything feels like it's at least one step back from Nioh 2.  And I don't know why SE cheaped out on the budget because this is one of the most distractingly ugly games I've played in a while.  But if you can get past that, the combat and build variety is great and I thought Jack was one of the more entertaining FF protagonists out there (granted, I think most FF heroes are bland as hell).

Aside from that

-Total War: Warhammer 3
-Lost Ark

----------


## Starter Set

Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex - First Assault Online.

Oh yeah, you read that right lol. Never thought i would ever play that game again cause it kinda died YEARS ago. 

But thanks to discord and some internet magic it's possible now via a private server.

To be fair the game isn't that great but damn, the nostalgia factor hit me hard.

----------


## XandertheWise

couple of games im playing this weekend

star wars knights of the old republic, zelda skyward sword and little bit of ni no kuni II for my nintendo switch lite

----------


## babyblob

I am playing some Dragon Quesrt games.  Dragon Quest 11 on Switch and Dragon Warrior 4 on NES.

----------


## The Gold Stream

i bought V Rising and the combat is fun enough but i underestimated the "survival" elements, which im not big on

----------


## babyblob

Currently still working on Dragon Quest 11 for Switch which I love.  And I am also downloading Spiderman GOTY and it is taking awhile but I am hoping to jump into it tonight or maybe Sunday if I get busy later.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Alan Wake Remastered.

----------


## Ziolala

Ive been playing Stardew Valley

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Bloodstained Ritual of the Night

----------


## babyblob

> I’ve been playing Stardew Valley


I started this not too long ago.  it is a pretty fun game.  I enjoy it more the Harvest Moon Series.

----------


## comicstar100

Currently bouncing between Sonic Origins and Cpacom Fighting Collection. Eagerly awaiting mutiversus.

----------


## Overhazard

Well, I just cleared the campaign in Forza Motorsport 6.  Racing games are fun, but I could use a breather.  I am going to buy some more games on steam's big summer sale.  The jokes about having 50 games and barely playing them, I get it now.  One game that's on sale is Final Fantasy Seven, Im tempted to try it out because I've never played a FF game before, and seven's the most popular one from what I understand, is it an alright game for beginners?  I've played a lot of RPGs like Monster Hunter and I also have Dragon Quest, even though it's on sale I don't feel comfortable spending $50 on a digital game.  Call me old fashioned, but I like owning things, which is why I can't go 100% digital.

I'm also playing Shredder's Revenge, it's a pretty good game.

----------


## ZeroBG82

Just started playing Returnal on PS5.  Fun, but quite difficult so far.  Lots of systems to learn.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

The original Ape Escape via the new PS Plus Premium, lots of fun memories about playing this on PS1 and seeing how much better a gamer I have gotten since 1999 - this game felt a lot bigger back in the day, but I guess my parents set significant limits on how much I played back then, so games took a while to finish.

Also downloaded Spider-Man: Miles Morales so I am hoping to try that soon, or possibly stream Red Dead Redemption and Undead Nightmare since I know those ones have a time limit of October to finish.

----------


## hyped78

Fifa 2022 and Mortal Kombat XI on the PS5

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

"Blacksad Under the Skin".

----------


## Starter Set

Dune Spice Wars.

Not bad, very sloooooow gameplay so it suits me. (don't like ultra fast RTS games)

Lot of potential but well, time will tell if there is anything more to it than just potential.

----------


## Kevinroc

Finished Triangle Strategy.

Now I'm finally gonna play The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword HD.

----------


## Starter Set

Well, finally won with every factions and achieved all single victory condition in Dune Spice Wars.

Not bad, not bad. The gameplay from a faction to an another is not quite as different as you could think or hope at first which is a bummer but good stuff.

I would recommend it.

----------


## XandertheWise

few games im playing this year

Final fantasy XV
Tales of  Vesperia for my Nintendo Switch Lite
Mega Man X7
Resident Evil 5
Star Wars Jedi Academy
Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 1
Kingdom Hearts III

----------


## YounG03

> few games im playing this year
> 
> Final fantasy XV
> Tales of  Vesperia for my Nintendo Switch Lite
> Mega Man X7
> Resident Evil 5
> Star Wars Jedi Academy
> Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 1
> Kingdom Hearts III



I was excited about kingdom heart 3 for PS4 but I couldn't get into it. Maybe im older but it wasn't as fun the first time kingdom hearts was released

----------


## XandertheWise

currently playing Kingdom Hearts III for my Playstation 4.   Im at Pooh's Woods world right now.  then after that i might have to backtrack to Twilight Town or Olympus to find some of the Lucky mickey house symbols I still missed

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Sonic origins.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

TMNT: Shredder's revenge

----------


## Kevinroc

> Finished Triangle Strategy.
> 
> Now I'm finally gonna play The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword HD.


I've put Skyward Sword HD on hold as I concentrate on Live-A-Live.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

I'm playing Stray

----------


## Kevinroc

> I've put Skyward Sword HD on hold as I concentrate on Live-A-Live.


Finished Live A Live. Now I have to get back to Skyward Sword HD AND focus on Xenoblade 3.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Astria Ascending

----------


## babyblob

I am focusing right now on games I started but still havnt beaten.  So it is some retro of Mega Man 8, Golden Sun, and Final Fantasy 3.  I am also playing a bit of Torchlight 2.  So kind of a mixed bag.  Not sure I will beat them all before I move on again but why not try  :Smile:

----------


## Starter Set

I'm going full old school on this one : Dark Sun: Shattered Lands.

Love the settings, love the game.

Not often that you can play a half-giant.

----------


## hyped78

When I finish Farcry 4 (almost there, almost there) I want to tackle Shining Force 2 (Genesis/ Megadrive). I played it way back in the day when I was a kid but I never finished it, I want to start it and finish it. Has anyone else played Shining Force 2, either recently or back in the day?

----------


## Starter Set

Ooooh yeah i did, played it, finished it. One of my favorite tactical game with Suikoden. (and many fire emblems)

The third one also. Never finished shining in the darkness though, not a big fan of first person dungeon crawlers.

----------


## hyped78

> Ooooh yeah i did, played it, finished it. One of my favorite tactical game with Suikoden. (and many fire emblems)
> 
> The third one also. Never finished shining in the darkness though, not a big fan of first person dungeon crawlers.


What I need to decide is whether to play it on my iPad (I've got SF 1 and 2 on iOS) or on a Megadrive/ Genesis emulator on my Nvidia Shield + TV, as the former has the advantage of being portable, the latter the bigger screen etc.

----------


## babyblob

Since I am in the mood for relaxing and fun I am playing through Lego Marvel Super Heroes.

I am working through the Lego game backlog I have since I got a ton when they were on sale a few months ago.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

playing Yazuka 0

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Star Wars: Fallen Order.

----------


## Jackalope89

The new Saints Row.

Kind of jarring, it being a full on reboot and the Boss now trying to pay off student loans. My head canon though, is that the Devil did something after he dragged Gat into Hell from the time ship, and now Gat is looking for his dispersed and lost friends. The Boss being made into the current protagonist.

----------


## Kevinroc

> Finished Live A Live. Now I have to get back to Skyward Sword HD AND focus on Xenoblade 3.


Finished Skyward Sword HD and Xenoblade 3. Now playing Fire Emblem Warriors: Three Hopes.

----------


## Noodle

Working on Kirby Mass Attack. It's reminding me how much I hate touch controls.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Sherlock Holmes: Chapter One is a fun look at what a triple AAA take on Sherlock could be like. I'm also not that good at it so good thing this is a rookie tale.

----------


## babyblob

Been playing a lot of Pokemon TCG online right now.  Also some Nexomon Extinction the Pokemon Clone.

----------


## YounG03

> Been playing a lot of Pokemon TCG online right now.  Also some Nexomon Extinction the Pokemon Clone.


God or War. I have to finish this game. Before this was World War Z. Entertaining game

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Yazuka Kawmai

----------


## Godlike13

Immortals Fenyx Rising. Thank You Gamepass  :Cool:

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Ff15.

I hope I finish it before 16 comes out. Lol

----------


## thwhtGuardian

I finally got around to playing Pokemon:Arceus and while not as great as Breath of the Wild, it still had a great feeling of exploration.

----------


## Godlike13

> I finally got around to playing Pokemon:Arceus and while not as great as Breath of the Wild, it still had a great feeling of exploration.


Makes me regret giving my niece my switch.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

*Batman Arkham Knight*

Church fight against drones got so annoying yesterday for some reason, and my NG+ file is on easy.

----------


## Frobisher

> Makes me regret giving my niece my switch.


Never give up your Switch. Toilet playing is the MVP of becoming middle-aged.

----------


## krazijoe

Might and Magic III

----------


## babyblob

Diablo 3 on Switch and still poking my way through Nexomon  :Smile:

----------


## hyped78

Just started Sherlock Holmes Crimes & Punishments on the PS5

----------


## babyblob

Now that I am done with Diablo I am going to switch between a couple of games I started a while ago.  Titan Quest and Dragon Quest 11.

----------


## YounG03

God of war for ps4....It's a beautiful game but it's boring. Im at the part where the kid hear all these voices. Maybe im using my xp or money wrong. I don't know what enchantments do. I got to look everywhere which normally I like to do but this game ehhhh

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I'm finally playing the Batman Telltale series. I did a compassionate playthrough ala Bale so next run I promise to be ruthless and cold ala Affleck or Pattinson.

----------


## babyblob

I am doing my normal bounce back and forth through games.

Today is Plants Vs Zombies on the DS.  I would really love to have that beat by the end of the week.

----------


## Vegeta

'Tis the season for _Darkstalkers_, so I am playing the various games available in the recent Capcom Fighting Collection.  :Cool:

----------


## Shozan

Currently playing WWE2K22, once I'm done the story modes I'm likely gonna bounce around a couple games that I've nearly finished before getting back into Xenoblade Chronicles X.


____
Buy tiktok views

----------


## Kevinroc

> Finished Skyward Sword HD and Xenoblade 3. Now playing Fire Emblem Warriors: Three Hopes.


Taking a break from FEW: TH to play Atelier Ryza 2.

----------


## Lee Stone

Marvel Snap.

Marvel Champions.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Resident Evil 6- I'm surprised it doesn't have a cover system. 

I don't mind the opening but it would've worked better as Leon's opening than putting the character select screen after.

I'm playing as Jake who has some fun hand to hand moves. He's as cool as Dante from DMC3 and I hope he gets a spinoff one day.

I'm spending my Halloween playing RE2R.  :Wink:

----------


## babyblob

I am once again bouncing back and forth between games,

Right now I am played Mario Galaxy that is part of the Mario 3D All Stars Collection on the Switch.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Playing Yakuza 4

----------


## babyblob

Today I am playing my Castlevania Collection.  Castlevania 3 and Kid Dacula

----------


## The Gold Stream

mass effect legendary edition in honor of N7 day

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

playing Yakuza 5

----------


## ChrisIII

Playing the Arkham games because of Conroy's passing. Still some side quests I never finished in the last two.

----------


## babyblob

I am playing Dragon Quest XI.  I am about half way through the game and  I would love to finish it.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

God of War Ragnarok

It gives Atreus his own shonen anime setup.

It's great.

----------


## The Gold Stream

wh40k darktide. it's currently the prelaunch beta so a couple of bugs/server issues but im loving it overall

----------


## Kevinroc

I put everything else on hold to play Pokémon Scarlet.

(Yes, I know I'm part of the problem.)

----------


## Sin Nick

Marvel's Avengers. Unlike most of the internet, I actually like this game and would absolutely play an X-Men game with this type of gameplay(minus the online stuff).

----------


## babyblob

> I put everything else on hold to play Pokémon Scarlet.
> 
> (Yes, I know I'm part of the problem.)


How are you liking it.  I heard it got bad reviews online.





> Marvel's Avengers. Unlike most of the internet, I actually like this game and would absolutely play an X-Men game with this type of gameplay(minus the online stuff).


I enjoyed The Avengers also.  I thought it was a fun game.

----------


## Kevinroc

> How are you liking it.  I heard it got bad reviews online.


The problem isn't the gameplay (which has been pretty refined throughout the various mainline Pokémon games over the years). The problem is it was clearly unfinished what with all the bugs (and I'm not talking about bug Pokémon) and glitches littered throughout the game. I don't think it'll bother most people (too much), but it's definitely going to be a sore spot for some.

----------


## damiendada

Just finished DMC 5. Now will play either Dishonored or Dead Space 2

----------


## babyblob

> The problem isn't the gameplay (which has been pretty refined throughout the various mainline Pokémon games over the years). The problem is it was clearly unfinished what with all the bugs (and I'm not talking about bug Pokémon) and glitches littered throughout the game. I don't think it'll bother most people (too much), but it's definitely going to be a sore spot for some.


I was going to get it this month.  But the reviews of the bugs.  I may wait for a patch.  I have a couple Pokemon Games I am working through right now any way.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I finished GoW Ragnarok  and i started Ff7 remake. Pretty fun so far. Shame I can't get the intermission episode with Yuffie. That's exclusively on the ps5.  :Frown: 

I wonder if Cloud was one of those infantryman who used the guard dogs.

It would've been a cool angle for Crisis Core to explore.

----------


## Odd Rödney

> Marvel's Avengers. Unlike most of the internet, I actually like this game and would absolutely play an X-Men game with this type of gameplay(minus the online stuff).





> I enjoyed The Avengers also.  I thought it was a fun game.


I Love the story mode and loathe the online BS. Can you play the story mode with the new characters?

----------


## Godlike13

I’m playing Avengers for the first time now. Campaign has been fun so far, but the missions are getting a bit repetitive.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Playing Yakuza 6: Song of Life.

----------


## ChrisIII

Upgraded Witcher 3. Feels a little different in hindsight since I've read a few of the books, played some of the first two and of course seen the Netflix show since.

----------


## babyblob

I am currently playing Lego Marvel Superheroes 2.  Hoping to beat that by the end of the year.

----------


## babyblob

I need to sit down and decide what games I want to focus on.  I am have like 10 games started and I need to focus on just a couple to finish and move on.

----------


## The Gold Stream

GTA V and World of Warcraft

i just bought Yakuza: Like a Dragon as well today for my final Steam winter sale purchase

----------


## Odd Rödney

I just finished playing the Return to Arkham collection and damn it was good to jump back in again. Arkham City is still an _amazing_ game, even 12 years later.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> I need to sit down and decide what games I want to focus on.  I am have like 10 games started and I need to focus on just a couple to finish and move on.


I have that same problem lol. I get distracted easily.

----------


## babyblob

> I have that same problem lol. I get distracted easily.


Man Same here.  I am playing a game and I look through my other games and I am like  "That looks so fun and I can beat it easy."  Then 3 days later do the same thing and move on to another game.  Meanwhile its been close to two months since I have beaten a game.

One thing I did was to delete games off my memory card so I am not tempted to just start a new game.  I only have games on my Switch, and PS4 that I am currently playing.

----------


## Godlike13

> Upgraded Witcher 3. Feels a little different in hindsight since I've read a few of the books, played some of the first two and of course seen the Netflix show since.


I’m excited to replay it for the same reasons.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Playing Yakuza: Like A Dragon

----------


## Kevinroc

Just various different things on Game Pass. I finished the main campaign of Pokémon Scarlet, but I still have the post-game to do.

Also, Spider-Man Remastered. I also want to play Miles Morales: Spider-Man before the sequel comes out.

----------


## babyblob

> Just various different things on Game Pass. I finished the main campaign of Pokémon Scarlet, but I still have the post-game to do.
> 
> Also, Spider-Man Remastered. I also want to play Miles Morales: Spider-Man before the sequel comes out.


I tried really hard but I could just not get into Scarlet.  I beat the first Gym but I just phased out on it.  Sword is still an all time favorite though.

----------


## babyblob

Warhammer Chaosbane for ps4 is what I am playing right now.

----------


## ChrisIII

Decided to wrap up the Cauldrons and Tallnecks I missed in the Horizon games. Kind of cool how each Cauldron is very unique. Also got the Black boxes collectibles (remnants of a futile air battle from the extinction event/apocalypse) which were interesting.

Survey drones quests are a bit more complicated, even with enhancements with the Sunwing and shield (Which come in handy with some of the tallnecks), since they're much smaller and faster.

----------


## Godlike13

Evil West. Its, well, not great.

----------


## babyblob

I just finished chapter 3 on Warhammer Crossbane.  I am hoping to beat this game tonight or tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## babyblob

I am going to move onto Avengers for PS4.

----------


## babyblob

Cant play The Avengers after all because the disc wont load.  So I am going to play Assassin's Creed 2

And on Switch I am playing Lego Marvel Superheroes 2

----------


## The Gold Stream



----------


## chicainery

In the past month or so I finished:

Marvel's Spider-man PS4
Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order PS4
Days Gone PS4
Batman Arkham City Xbox 360
The Witcher 3:  Wild Hunt PS4 - main quest and Hearts of Stone DLC, still working on Blood and Wine DLC
Marvel's Spider-man: Miles Morales PS4

I've also started playing Assassin's Creed Valhalla and NBA 2k23 since I got both as gifts for Christmas. 

Before the last month or so I hadn't finished a video game since Assassin's Creed Odyssey a couple of years ago. I tend to get games that either don't really have an ending, such as sports games, or that are so big that I stop playing them and start something else. All of the games that I finished in the past month or so were started in the past couple of years but never completed. 

I still have to finish up The Witcher 3, Red Dead Redemption 2, Grand Theft Auto 5, Maneater, God of War, Final Fantasy XIII, Kingdoms of Amalur Re-Reckoning and begin The Last of Us Part 2 (also got this for Christmas) and Final Fantasy Type-0 (got a few years ago and haven't played yet). So I've got a lot of gaming ahead of me.

----------


## Nopozyzy

Mostly focused on Midnight Suns but also have campaigns in Valkyrie Elysium, Banner of the Maid, Dragon's Crown, NBA 2K23. I play Marvel Snap as well but there's no campaign or story mode.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I'm still on FF7R. I just beat Reno and Rude on top of Sector 7's reactor.

----------

